# HP Touchpad Owner's Guide and Support & Discussion thread



## lsudvm

I am merging content provided by *bbaseballboy1234* into this thread. Thank you *bbaseballboy1234*.










FAQ:
(Note: these are FAQ I wrote). The FAQ provided by *bbaseballboy1234* follow this section.
*1.* What is the HP Touchpad? The touchpad is tablet or slate type computing device similiar to an Ipad or Android tablet. The device runs WebOS which is based on a Linux kernel and was acquired by HP when it bought up Palm's assets. It can be found on various phones and the TP.
*2.* Why is the touchpad so popular suddenly? HP had a fire sale, slashing prices of the touchpad down to $99.99 and 149.99 for the 16 and 32GB versions.
*3.* Why did HP cut prices so drastically? The device was not selling. Reportedly Best Buy had 250,000 of the devices and sold only a very small fraction. Also HP has decided to get out of the tablet business and consumer grade computers.
*4.* Where can I get a touchpad? Nowhere at the moment. Everyone is sold out. HP may get some more in a few weeks based on a conversation I had with HP SMB.
*5.* What are the device specs?

OS:HP webOS 3.0
HP TouchPad weighs approximately 1.6 lb/740 grams
9.7-inch diagonal multi-touch screen with vibrant 18-bit color
Virtual keyboard
Flexible wireless connectivity options:
Wi-Fi: Integrated 802.11 a/b/g/n wireless LAN
Bluetooth™ 2.1+ EDR with A2DP stereo Bluetooth support
Qualcomm Snapdragon dual-CPU APQ8060
16 GB or 32 GB internal storage2
Integrated front-facing 1.3 MP webcam
HP Touchstone Charging Dock, HP TouchPad Wireless Keyboard, and HP TouchPad case are optional accessories (sold separately) Complete specs here.
*6.* I heard there was a 64GB version. Is this true? Yes there is a 64 GB version. You can see photos here.
*7.* Can I run Android on a Touchpad? Possibly. A number of folks are working on getting Android to run on the Touchpad. There appear to be 3 separate efforts underway to get Android onto the TP. These are Touchdroid, an effort by HackNMod, and AndroTouch which was seems to have split from Touchdroid. XDA has teamed with HackNMod to increase the cash prize for getting Android to run on the Touchpad.
*Efforts to port Android*

Touchdroid (Android for Touchpad)

HackNMod effort for porting Android to TP

Androtouch - vimeo.com/28167038

CyanogenMod 7 On the HP TouchPad Thanks jameskelsey for posting the link

PalmDroid: android app emulator for WebOS
*8.* When will Android be available to run on a touchpad? My crystal ball is broken.
*9.* Can I view flash based movies on the touchpad? Yes, flash and HTML 5 are supported on the Touchpad.
*10.* Can I use the Touchpad to view programming on Hulu? No, not anymore at least out of the box. After the fire sale, Hulu decided to block Touchpads. However there is a fix.
*11.* Is there a word processing program similiar to available for the Touchpad? The only true word processing program I have found is Google Docs. However this requires a WiFi connection. Other options include note programs such Memos which comes with the TP, Tapnote (paid), Typewriter Beta and Tapnote Lite which is free. *Edit: An update is now available via the App Catalog for Quick Office that adds basic MS Word compatible word processing and Excel compatible spreadsheets.*

HP Touchpad FAQ: Source
Quote:


> Where can I buy one?
> 
> Nearly everyone is sold out. Best Buy may have some in some remote cities but it's unlikely.
> HP.com appears to be the last option. 8/26/2011 - MarkAtHP and BrynaAtHP ( https://twitter.com/#!/BrynaAtHP/ ) confirmed that there will be no word on stock of TPs today or over the labor day weekend so just go out and enjoy the weekend. https://twitter.com/#!/BrynaAtHP/sta...65812061769728
> They are taking emails for notifications here: http://t.co/7xZjvem
> 
> Should I get the 16 or 32 gb model?
> 
> The two models are identical with the exception of the memory. If this was any other tablet, the amount of memory for apps is a consideration but with this discontinued product, the number of apps is finite and not likely to grow very quickly if at all. Aside from apps, more memory gives you more room to store music and movies. These are important consideration if you travel a lot and will be away from internet connections. If you often have internet connections, the Touchpad comes with a free lifetime 50 gb Box.net account
> 
> Arguments for getting a 32 gb model
> 
> It's 50% / $50 off the original price which carried a $100 premium.
> $50 is the lowest price right now to add 16 gb to a tablet.
> There is no way to replace a 16 gb with a 32 gb once it sells out.
> Although there is greater demand for the 16 gb model now, the 32 gb model will probably hold more value in the long run.
> 
> Arguments against getting a 32 gb model
> 
> It's 50% of the entire price of the 16 gb model. I can get two 16 gb for $50 more than the 32 gb model.
> With cloud services becoming more prevalent, storage is not as critical.
> 16 gb is not crippled and is fully capable when managed properly.
> A 32 gb model does not run any faster than a 16 gb model.
> I rather spend the money of a wireless Touchstone charger/stand or a really nice case.
> 
> How much does it cost to make the Touchpad?
> 
> It's estimated to cost about $328 (32 gb) for parts and labor alone.
> 
> How does the Touchpad compare to the iPad?
> 
> The Touchpad is a high end tablet designed to compete against the iPad and other premium tablets. In some ways, the hardware is superior to the iPad 1 and inferior in other ways. For example, the wireless induction charging system is the most advanced on the market right now and no one, include Apple, has it. The Touchpad is not as thin as the iPad and uses a plastic shell. It uses a dual core cpu compared to the iPad 1's single core cpu. It also has a front facing camera but not a rear facing camera. It's kind of a blend between the iPad 1 and iPad 2.
> 
> What is the warranty?
> 
> HP will honor the one year hardware warranty. There are no returns to sellers since it's a close out item. Dead on arrival units will have to be claimed through HP.
> 
> What is the future of WebOS?
> 
> Nobody knows for sure. HP stated they are committed to WebOS for other devices. Read more here and here.
> 
> Will WebOS be updated?
> 
> Yes, Stephen DeWitt, who heads up the HP division responsible for webOS says updates for the Veer and the TouchPad will continue, but it's unclear when that would change.
> 
> Will the Touchpad run Android?
> 
> Not as of now. Any Touchpad you see running Android is experimental at best and why would you want to unless you just want to tinker for the fun of it at the risk of bricking your tablet.
> 
> What's the first thing I should do after receiving the Touchpad?
> 
> Take a picture and post it on Facebook to gloat. 2nd thing you should do is update WebOS. There is no immediate urgency to doing this and waiting may be prudent since HP's servers are hammered right now. You'll need the email and password you used to setup the Touchpad then go to this site. Do not do anything on the Touchpad while it is updating.
> 
> Can I overclock the Touchpad which runs at 1.2 GHz?
> 
> Yes but at the risk of destroying your tablet from overheating.
> 
> Can I speed up the Touchpad without risk?
> 
> Yes. Open the Phone and Video Calls app in the Apps tab on the launcher screen. Once in the app select the DialPad tab (sign up for a Skype account if you don't have one. Once you are in, the dialpad will show up) and enter the following in the dialer like you would on a phone:
> ##LOGS# (##5647#)
> Hit the green Dial button.
> On the subsequent Collect Logs screen, select Change Logging Levels
> Hit the Set Logging To Minimal and confirm
> 
> What about accessories? (check out the accessories section lower this posting)
> All HP manufactured accessories are also being discontinued. The must have item seems to be the Touchstone wireless charger/stand. It's unlikely a third party will manufacture this item at the same price/quality so buy it now if you can find it around $40. As for other accessories, there will be plenty to choose from. The Touchpad is about the same size as the iPad 1 some it will fit in some iPad one cases. The HP wireless keyboard is nice but it's simply a Bluetooth keyboard so any Bluetooth keyboard will work. If you own an iPad, one Bluetooth keyboard will work for all your Bluetooth enabled tablets.
> Many places like Best Buy are offering HP branded accessories at 50% or more off.
> 
> Should I get a screen protector?
> Only if you are one of those who wrap their sofas in plastic and have a bra for the hood of your car. It's a tool, not a piece of jewelry. Besides, the screen is extremely hard and will not scratch unless you are using a rusty iron nail as a stylus.
> 
> What about apps?
> There's a few thousand and you can find them here. More here:
> http://allwebosapps.com/
> http://anotherguy.us/69/list-webos-apps-for-newbies/
> http://www.precentral.net/round-tabl...-10-webos-apps
> http://www.precentral.net/best-hp-to...apps-webos-3-0
> http://www.apptvonline.com/blog/best...ps-hp-touchpad
> http://www.bestappsblogger.com/2011/...-hp-touch-pad/
> 
> What if the battery dies? Can I replace it?
> 
> The battery is not user replaceable but there is no doubt there will be plenty of companies offering this service.
> 
> Is there a repair manual?
> 
> Yes there is.
> 
> Will the Touchpad play H.264 movies without re-encoding?
> 
> Yes. It is capable of playing 720 and 1080p H.264 video without skipping.
> 
> Does the Touchpad support flash?
> 
> Yes. Both flash and HTML5 is supported.
> 
> Will the Touchpad work with Netflix or Hulu?
> 
> No Netflix and Hulu.com has started blocking Touchpad access.
> 
> Will the Touchpad play protected DRM media like those purchased on iTunes?
> No and it's not suppose to.
> Can the Touchpad do video conferencing?
> Yes. Skype in included and works great.
> Games?
> Angry Birds HD is included.
> What can I use this for?
> Surf the web (no tab browsing).
> Watch videos.
> Email, calendar, weather updates.
> Play music including Pandora.
> Video calls with Skype.
> Put it in your bedroom and use it as a really cool alarm clock. (Be sure to cover the camera just in case)
> Stick it to your fridge and use it as a nag screen for your honey or recipes.
> Mount it on a wall and use it as a picture viewer or a really, really small flat screen monitor.
> Put it in the nursery and use it as a baby monitor.
> Mount it to the headrest of your car and use it to entertain your passengers.
> Can I do evil things with the Touchpad?
> Yes. You can set it up to remotely monitor a room with the camera so you can use it to spy on your soon to be ex.


Official HP Touchpad Accessories provided by *bbaseballboy1234* - good luck findings these as many places such as BB, Staples, Office Depot as sold out. If you do find any of these please let us know.
Quote:


> Official HP Touchpad accessories:
> HP Shopping Store ; HP.com official store has slashed 30% on their accessories.
> 
> Official Touchpad Wireless Keyboard $44.99
> 
> Official Touchstone Charging Dock $55.99
> 
> Official Touchpad Case $29.99
> Office depot:
> 
> Official Touchpad Case $19.99
> 
> http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/277989/HP-Touchstone-Charging-Dock-For-HP/%22Official%20Touchstone%20Charging%20Dock%20$39.99%3Cbr%20/%3E%3Cbr%20/%3E $29.99
> 
> 
> Don't have office depot nearby? Go to local staples!
> 
> Just print out the web page from Office depot. They will accept it even though its a web page; [URL=http://www.overclock.net/tablet-computers/1097510-hp-touchpad-support-discussion-thread-2.html#post14691504]http://www.overclock.net/tablet-computers/1097510-hp-touchpad-support-discussion-thread-2.html#post14691504
> 
> Staples:
> 
> Official Touchpad Case $29.99
> 
> Official Touchstone Charging Dock $39.99
> Wal-mart:
> 
> Official Touchpad Case [/URL]$29.99
> 
> Official Touchstone Charging Dock $39.99
> 
> Official Touchpad Wireless Keyboard $29.99
> buy.com
> 
> Official Touchpad Case $29.99
> 
> Official Touchstone Charging Dock $39.99
> 
> Official Touchpad Wireless Keyboard $35.99


Cases at PreCentral

Links for patches and tweaks:
*There is a lot information around the web about hacking, patching, and tweaking the Touchpad. Below are links that I have found and used for tweaking my own Touchpad.*

WebOS Quick Install and Preware

Touchpad Get Started Guide

Specific patches to help improve perfromance

Touchplayer Wont Install Touchplayer does not install via Preware ATM. Edit: I *have* loaded Touchplayer. It works but has I think a fairly significant shortcoming - no way tpo pause the video. Also touching the screen during playback either reverses or advances video.

Overclock Touchpad to 1.9 GHz

Install Ubuntu on your Touchpad I have not tried this yet.

Tutorial for Overclocking your HP Touchpad and installing Linux thanks zerobahamut

Hulu Fix

Replace "Just Type" with Custom Message NEW

New TP App TBTransfer NEW

Specific Guides:

Update: There is a new process for adding the experimental feeds. They are now broken up into Alpha and Beta feeds. See http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Testing_Feeds. Follow the instructions for the Beta feed as that has the F4 kernel. F4 kernel has been updated to run on the 3.0.4 update.

*These are the steps in the order that I did them for tweaking my TP. Most information came from the above links.*

*Before doing the items I list below, I recommend first updating your TP to the latest version of WebOS 3.0.2. When I first received my TP I did a lot of the steps i mentioned below prior to updating to 3.0.2. I then did a reset via the Doctor which updated to 3.0.2 and thanks to the Cloud my TP was restored.*

*Downloading and Installing WebOS Doctor* With WebOS Doctor, you restore your device so bricking is nearly impossible. It resets the device as if it were new right out of the box. Once reset just go back through the setup screens and then it will log into the cloud and re-download your settings and apps (as long as you have WiFi). You will need to log into your HP WebOS to get WebOS Doctor. Start here. Select Touchpad and Log in. Under Device Options you can DL WOSD. WOSD *requires* Java. Once WOSD has been downloaded, run it and follow the onscreen instructions which mainly involves clicking next. Takes about 15 min to reset a device.

*Updating to 3.0.2 can be done via an OTA update or by resetting the device via the Doctor. For OTA go to Settings>System Updates. The TP will check for updates and then download/install the update. Or use WebOS Doctor to reset your device and the update will be applied. I have done the WebOS doctor method on two TPs without issue. The only items not restored from the Cloud were the Preware related stuff.*

*1.Developer's Mode:* Before installing Preware or any patches, you must put your TP into Developer's Mode. On the home screen in the Search box, type webos20090606. Tap Developer mode icon and set it to On. DO NOT enter a password. Press Submit. Now your TP is in developer mode. You're ready to install Preware, OC your TP and load patches to your heart's content.

*2.Turn Logging to minimum.* I followed this guide at ZDNet to turn logging to minimum. You will need to create a new Skype account before getting access to the dial screen which is not explicitly mentioned in the article at ZDNet. Also I recommend clearing Log information *first* by pressing Clear Logs.

*3.Install Preware.* Download Web OS Quick Install (abbreviated WOSQI). WOSQI requires Java on your desktop and that your TP be in Developer Mode. Connect your TP via the USB cable. Your TP will now give you the option to mount as USB drive or Cancel. Either Cancel or leave the notification up. Run WOSQI. Novacom drives will install. These are needed to talk to the TP. Click the globe icon. Click Applications tab. With All in the drop down, search for Preware. Install Preware. Now you can load patches and overclock.

*4.* Here the patches I installed in order:

EOM Overlord Monitoring
Make It So
Muffle System Logging,
Remove Dropped Packet Logging
Unset CFQ IO Scheduler
Unthrottle Download Manager
Quiet powerd Messages
Faster Card Animations HYPER Version
Increase Touch Sensitivity And Smoothness 10
Preader Native Alpha (ebook reader)
Govnah - need for OCing your TP
Uberkernel (I have since switched to F15C Eagle) - custom kernel for OCing
Internalz Pro (also installs FileMgr and Homebrew JS Framework which is needed for Touchplayer
Add launcher Tabs
Touchplayer: Touchplayer does not install over Preware. To install Touchplayer you will need to download the IPK file manually from here. Note you will need to register at Precentral to be able to DL the file. Also you *must* have Internalz Pro installed prior to installing Touchplayer. Connect you TP via the USB cable and either hit cancel or just ignore the Mount as USB drive box. Fire up WOSQI. Using the + icon browse to the IPK file and install. After installation a reboot is needed before the Touchplayer icon will show up. A reboot can be done by powering off and powering on or via the Linux Commandline in WOSQI, found under Tools. At the commandline type reboot after the # sign and hit Enter.
NEW *Other useful patches:* here are some other useful patches that I have installed.
Add download link option
Advanced reset options: gives options to restart the tp or luna
Add launcher tabs: adds a games and homebrew tabs to the tp
Hulu fix available now thru preware

*5. OCing your TP:* The TP Snapdragon processor can be pushed from the stock 1.2Ghz to 1.5, 1.7, 1.8 and higher. However stability is not guaranteed at higher speeds. To OC you will need a custom kernel. I started with Uberkernel and then moved to F15C Eagle. Please note if you brick your TP or otherwise screw it up, a trip to the Doctor is all that is needed.

Overclocking with Uberkernel: Requires Govnah to select clock speeds. Uberkernel is available in the public Preware feeds. Install Govnah first from Preware. In Preware select Available Packages>Kernel>Experimental>Uberkernel. Install Uberkernel. In Govnah, tap Profile>Advanced Settings> Cpu Frequency. You can now change clockspeed to 1.5. I have min set to 192 and max set to 1.836 but I am running F15C Eagle.

NEW *Overclocking with F15C Eagle:* The F15C Eagle Custom kernel is an *experimental kernel* that allows overclocking of the TP up to 1.8-1.9 Ghz. Since it is experimental, the WebOS internals group (or me for posting instructions) is not responisble should somethinghappen to you TP. However if you do brick you device, WebOS Doctor will most likely be able to restore it.
*Instructions If you have not installed ANY Custom Kernel:* To install F15C Eagle (also applies to F4 Phantom), you will need to add the experimental feed. This assumes your TP is already in Developer mode and you have installed Preware as well the above patches first. If you want to install F15C (improved kernel) or any of the not yet public release software, you need to add the testing feeds to Preware as described here: http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Testing_Feeds. Reboot the Touchpad. Without reboot Preware not retrieve the new kernels from the Testting Feeds. After Reboot, open Preware and go to Kernels>All. You should see 5 Kernels (F15C, F4, Warthog, Uber and Palm Recovery). Install F15C - a device reboot is needed. When it reboots you'll see a bunch command line text scroll by - dont panic this is there as a reminder its an experimental Kernel. Now you can OC with Govnah.

*If you have uberkernel and want to switch to F15C then follow the procedure below:*
Open Govnah, delete all profiles.
Uninstall Govnah.
Install Palm 3.0.2 stock kernel.
Reboot.
Install F15C.
Reboot.
Install Govnah.
Configure profile for Govnah.

*6. Video players for the Touchpad:* There are two options for playing videos on the touchpad that I have found. The first option is the touchplayer above. The second is Kalemsoft's media player v0.3.3. *When you download the IPK file you're downloading a demo version. The paid version runs 5.99. I did not realize that at first.* Go here and download the IPK file. Install the IPK using WOSQI. This *does not* require a reboot like the Touchplayer. Kalemsoft media player *does have* pause, rewind, forward, and full screen mode. *Kalemsoft's demo version has a week long demo period based on a post from Precentral. Whether I buy I dont know yet.*

*7. Apps installed:* These are apps from App store that I have installed. All are free. I have not yet ventured into paid app territory.

Amazon Kindle Beta
LA Times Reader
GOP News
NPR Reader
USA Today
Khan Academy
Accuweather - tried 3 or 4 weather apps. This was the best by far.
Epicurious
Touchplayer
Outline Tracker Free
Tunein Radio - awesome internet radio app
Tapnote Lite
Fidelity Market Monitor
Box - 50 gigs of cloud storage
*8. Applying themes to your touchpad:* So you have a new new Touchpad and figure you should be able to do some sort of theming, right? Well here's how to apply themes to your Touchpad. So far I have only tried out the Batman Arkham Asylum theme which places Batman on the home screen and puts the yellow black batman symbol under some icons and changes the browser icon to look like the FF icon.

This assumes you have placed your TP in Developer mode and have installed Preware.
*Instructions:*

Open Preware on your TP. In the upper left corner tap Preware and go to Manage Feeds
In the list of Feeds find Prethemer. Turn it On. Click the Back arrow. Your TP will ask you to Update the package list. Let it update the available packages.
Now you should see the number of available packages considerably higher. Somewhere over 2600. I see 2667 available packages. (While i was doing this i also added the feed for the F15C Eagle kernel so my number may be a little different than yours. Also since I was working with Eagle I had to reboot to my TP.)
Go to Available Packages>Themes and find a theme you like. Install theme
To change themes you have to Remove the existing theme and then Install the new one.
Looking at the themes and the screen shots for a lot of them, it appears most if not all were designed for WebOS phones. I have only tried the Batman AA so far but it installed w/o issue.

*9. Adding Hotmail account to your Touchpad & Importing your Hotmail Contacts:* Configure a new Hotmail account by going to Settings>Accounts. Tap Microsfot Exchange and enter the information. Sign In. On the following page you'll see Hotmail only works with Email. Tap Create Account and your TP should sync with Hotmail. Now the problem you'll encounter is that your hotmail contacts are not available using the Emaill App.

To get your Hotmail Contacts onto your TP, you'll need to Export hotmail contacts as a CSV file. Then log into your Gmail acct and import the CSV file. Do the export and import on your desktop.

Back on the touchpad set up a Gmail acct by going to Settings>Accounts. Tap Google and enter the information. Sign In. On the next page you'll see your Google acct says "USE ACCOUNT WITH" Contacts, Email, Calendar, Documents and Messaging. On this page you can Turn Off whichever features you want. I turned off Email since I dont use the Gmail acct much. Next Create account. Your TP will Sync and pull your contacts from Gmail. Now go into Contacts and you'll see all your Hotmail Contacts present.

*10. Quick Office Update:* The QO update is live on the App Catalog. The update adds crucial MS Word compatible word processing and MS Excel compatible spreadsheet capabilities. Update QO via Software Manager in the Settings tab.

UPDATED*11. F4 Phantom Kernel:* I have changed to the F4 Kernel, the latest *experiemental* kernel. Again this is an *experiemental* kernel so use at your own risk. To get the Phantom kernel, you will need to add the testing feed as described here. If you dont want to risk a trip to the Doctor, then it may be best to stick with Uberkernel. The Phantom makes both cores run full time. Other features here. Battery usage will likely be higher with the Phantom since both cores run full time especially if both run full time at 1.8 ghz. Recommended procedure for Phantom (Assuming you have Uberkernel or F15C Eagle and want to switch to Phantom):

Open Govnah, delete all profiles.
Uninstall Govnah.
Install Palm 3.0.2 stock kernel.
Reboot.
Install F4 Kernel.
Reboot.
Install Govnah.
Configure profile for Govnah.
*If you are starting with a fresh Touchpad or have reset with the Doctor, then install the above patches including govnah and then install Phantom*


----------



## E_man

Nice idea for a thread. I'll look through those when I get mine (tommorow maybe). +rep


----------



## lsudvm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;14725133*
> Nice idea for a thread. I'll look through those when I get mine (tommorow maybe). +rep


Thanks. I added a few more.


----------



## drew630

Can you fix the hulu link? Says page not found for me.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drew630;14726239*
> Can you fix the hulu link? Says page not found for me.


I think this is the correct link http://forums.precentral.net/3100389-post4.html


----------



## lsudvm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drew630;14726239*
> Can you fix the hulu link? Says page not found for me.


I fixed the link - links now to the whole thread. Iused ncinerate's method.


----------



## youra6

The patches helped ALOT! Thanks!


----------



## Infinite Jest

Question: I'd like to install a new version of Govnah; must I uninstall it and then install the new version or is there some kind of app updater in Preware? Also, do I have to uninstall uberkernal before I do anything with a new governor? I would just experiment, but I don't have a few hours to doctor the thing back to health should anything go wrong.

Also, anyone who would like to use the hulu fix but are wary of editing root code, wait a day or two and the official patch should be available in normal Preware feeds (currently in test feeds).


----------



## lsudvm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;14737260*
> Question: I'd like to install a new version of Govnah; must I uninstall it and then install the new version or is there some kind of app updater in Preware? Also, do I have to uninstall uberkernal before I do anything with a new governor? I would just experiment, but I don't have a few hours to doctor the thing back to health should anything go wrong.
> 
> Also, anyone who would like to use the hulu fix but are wary of editing root code, wait a day or two and the official patch should be available in normal Preware feeds (currently in test feeds).


my experience has been with uberkernel and eagle. I had removed to user before eagle would install - otherwise it gave an error and said to the log

as for taking it to the doctor, it only takes about 15 min to restore and then once you setup the tp including the hpwebos account, all the apps and settings get redownloaded OTA and your tp is back. However preware stuff does not get restore but it does not take long to do that.


----------



## DaClownie

Is there any sort of free text editing software for the touchpad? I do a bit of writing, and ordered the wireless keyboard so I can write things down as they hit me... but all I can find is a memopad which appears to be sticky notes, more or less...

I should definitely look into OCing this thing to 1.5. Haven't even hooked it to my PC yet, lol


----------



## KipH

Nice thread. Now, where can I get me a pad!


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie;14739908*
> Is there any sort of free text editing software for the touchpad? I do a bit of writing, and ordered the wireless keyboard so I can write things down as they hit me... but all I can find is a memopad which appears to be sticky notes, more or less...
> 
> I should definitely look into OCing this thing to 1.5. Haven't even hooked it to my PC yet, lol


TapNote or Typewriter beta are probably as good as it gets for now. According to an HP announcement, the QuickOffice patch for document editing should be out this week also.


----------



## lsudvm

Added the word processing as a faq.


----------



## DoomDash

Gave OP rep.

Someone still needs to make a touch pad club







.


----------



## Infinitegrim

two questions that I dont want to flood this section with new threads....

#1
I have a few 500+ page pdfs that I was really looking forward to accessing on th touchpad, but the included software doesnt allow you to search or skip to the desired page, you have to scroll all the way down to the desired page in the page drop down option.

#2
It seems like once memory is used it doesnt empty it and it really bogs down my touchpad, especially when it is jot overclocked. What I mean is that I have been playing with it for a few hours, right now everything closed and yet it says 800+Mb of memory Ia in use. I can definitely notice that it is bogged down and its response time on typing and loading things has really slowed down.


----------



## E_man

I posted this in news, but I think people here may be interested as well

http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/08/28/cyanogenmod-7-makes-its-way-to-the-hp-touchpad/


----------



## mbudden

For those looking for a good carrying case.
I happened to stumble upon my old neoprene case for my netbook.
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/protective-inner-case-bag-for-8-9-asus-eee-umpc-laptops-15379

It fits like a glove. I think I paid like 6$ way back when, but for 3$? It's a steal.
Though it did reek of smell when it arrived, but the smell dissipated over time.
I'm going to be buying another one for my other tablet. But just wanted to let you guys know.


----------



## zerobahamut

hey all for anyone looking to either overclock their device or install linux for programs like word excel or powerpoint I have made a tutorial here:

Tutorial for Overclocking your HP Touchpad and installing Linux


----------



## mbudden

You do know there is a shorter code to get Dev Mode right? lol


----------



## zerobahamut

lol yea but the konami code is fun


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;14747190*
> For those looking for a good carrying case.
> I happened to stumble upon my old neoprene case for my netbook.
> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/protective-inner-case-bag-for-8-9-asus-eee-umpc-laptops-15379
> 
> It fits like a glove. I think I paid like 6$ way back when, but for 3$? It's a steal.
> Though it did reek of smell when it arrived, but the smell dissipated over time.
> I'm going to be buying another one for my other tablet. But just wanted to let you guys know.


Not sure if the OP wants to include this in the OP but I can also add a section for Accessories for the touchpad.

http://www.overclock.net/online-deals/1099885-bunch-stores-hp-touchpad-accessories-charging.html

I'm sure we can make a small section of the OP dedicated to accessories.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerobahamut;14747211*
> hey all for anyone looking to either overclock their device or install linux for programs like word excel or powerpoint I have made a tutorial here:
> 
> Tutorial for Overclocking your HP Touchpad and installing Linux


I saw that thread. the OP was looking for someone specificly for linux into the touchpad. I could not help him with this part since I know nothing of android or linux on handheld systems. I'm sure he'll add you somewhere in the OP

I am working on "overclock" tweats now. Just to make it a lot more clearer to understand









Anyone think we could add "Club" and just make a list of OCN members who own one and can brag about owning one?

Something like this "Owner of the HP touchpad!"


----------



## jameskelsey

What do you think about this?
CyanogenMod 7 on a Touchpad.

http://rootzwiki.com/content.php?r=234-EXCLUSIVE-CyanogenMod-7-On-the-HP-TouchPad


----------



## DoomDash

I am absolutely loving this thing. I have to wait for my girlfriend to get off work for a couple hours at Wendy's, with a wifi hot spot. Good time to catch up on missed Starcraft II matches.


----------



## lsudvm

Updated with info on hotmail, importing hotmail contacts and very importantly Quick Office Update


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;14744233*
> Someone still needs to make a touch pad club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Skripka

Guys,

FYI, you MUST reset logging to minimum after every OS update.


----------



## Higgins

Can't we just have ONE discussion/support thread?

We have the one here, then we had a "special links" thread. It'd be nice to consolidate the touchpad community and have a cohesive, single OP.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameskelsey;14747512*
> What do you think about this?
> CyanogenMod 7 on a Touchpad.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/content.php?r=234-EXCLUSIVE-CyanogenMod-7-On-the-HP-TouchPad


Already posted that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;14746931*
> I posted this in news, but I think people here may be interested as well
> 
> http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/08/28/cyanogenmod-7-makes-its-way-to-the-hp-touchpad/


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;14754579*
> Already posted that.


Different source,just checked the thread for the link I was going to post.


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14754438*
> Can't we just have ONE discussion/support thread?
> 
> We have the one here, then we had a "special links" thread. It'd be nice to consolidate the touchpad community and have a cohesive, single OP.


cause hes not updating it anymore.


----------



## kckyle

question, will the touchpad work with the touchstone if it has the hp slimcase on?


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle;14755306*
> question, will the touchpad work with the touchstone if it has the hp slimcase on?


The official HP case for the TP will work with the touchstone. Not sure about any other cases


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle;14755306*
> question, will the touchpad work with the touchstone if it has the hp slimcase on?


I've got the HP case for the TouchPad and I can verify the Touchstone does charge with the case on the TouchPad.

EDIT: Just got the update for Quick Office and Adobe right now.


----------



## Infinitegrim

Is there a free video player availible? Or am I stuck paying $7 for the on KalemSoft?


----------



## Infinitegrim

Anyone know how to install hoem brew apps from the files? I found a good media player for free but I have not clue how to install it

LINK


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim;14756383*
> Anyone know how to install hoem brew apps from the files? I found a good media player for free but I have not clue how to install it
> 
> LINK


Use WebOS Install: http://forums.precentral.net/canuck-coding/274461-webos-quick-install-v4-2-3-a.html


----------



## lsudvm

See my OP for instructions on how to install the IPK file for Touchplayer under #4 in the Guides section. I will caution that touchplayer has NO features to pause video. Any questions on getting touchplayer installed feel free to PM me.


----------



## Infinitegrim

I honestly cannot find the ipk file, do you guys see it anywhere in those download folders?


----------



## lsudvm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim;14756448*
> I honestly cannot find the ipk file, do you guys see it anywhere in those download folders?


http://www.precentral.net/touchplayer

The link is at the bottom of the page under Download options: see the screen cap
you will nee an account on precentral to get the IPKfile.


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsudvm;14756545*
> http://www.precentral.net/touchplayer
> 
> the link is at the bottom of the page under download options: See the screen cap
> you will nee an account on precentral to get the ipkfile.


nm


----------



## ehpexs

I've been running into some troubles with F15. I am unable to change any of the options and my Ma draw seems to be high from my battery (even at idle.) I've tried reinstalling govnah, but to no effect.


----------



## Infinitegrim

I'm ust wondering, how is the touchpad coming up with my GPS coordinates? I just read that it doesn't have an actualy GPS reciever built in, and if it isn't on a wireless network.....how does it do that!


----------



## Philistine

It gets the information from the wireless networks around you. The iPod Touch does the same thing.


----------



## lsudvm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehpexs*


I've been running into some troubles with F15. I am unable to change any of the options and my Ma draw seems to be high from my battery (even at idle.) I've tried reinstalling govnah, but to no effect.


Do you get that error message - unable to save b;ah blah when trying to save a profile in govnah?

from precentral:

Quote:



First problem a lot of people are having is Govnah app throwing an error when trying to save various settings. Solution is to delete all profiles in govnah first then uninstall govnah then restart your device, once its back reinstall govnah. And you can create your profiles again. Saving up to 1.7 shows no errors, once you go past it may revert to the previous problem and not let you save again. Or your touchpad may freeze, either way this is a test kernel so these things are to be expected.


There is another post that explains the excat sequence for uninstall the custom kernel and reloadin the stock palm one and going back to the custom to fix some issues. i'll see if ican find that too.


----------



## lsudvm

added 2 new links


----------



## michintom

Got my touchpad yesterday and these patches and overclocking sure does make a huge difference


----------



## DoomDash

and less logging.


----------



## Mmansueto

For anyone interested, developer mode can also be accessed with the Konami code (upupdowndownleftrightleftrightbastart)


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mmansueto;14773587*
> For anyone interested, developer mode can also be accessed with the Konami code (upupdowndownleftrightleftrightbastart)


Or "webos20090606"


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;14773690*
> Or "webos20090606"


If you use dev mode a lot for quickinstall apps, there is also a "developer mode" prepare app that makes it incredibly easy to access.

On a completely unrelated note, imo getting a screen protector is a really good idea for this thing as the glass seems to turn into a fingerprint-collage after a few minutes of use. The glass has a really nice feel, but I actually really like the static screen protector I put on this one (acase clear, like $10 off amazon), to the point that I forget it is there (not mention I can now wipe it off with my shirt with no worries). On another completely unrelated note, there needs to be a fix for the document downloading issues using blackboard.


----------



## Rangerscott

What settings are you guys using when converting your vids to mp4 and able to have silkscreen? Everything I do, the touchpad letterboxes.


----------



## gensucockblock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*


I'm ust wondering, how is the touchpad coming up with my GPS coordinates? I just read that it doesn't have an actualy GPS reciever built in, and if it isn't on a wireless network.....how does it do that!


It's been confirmed by the touchdroid team that the GPS hardware is definitely there. It's locked out of user access by webOS. They specifically said in the IRC channel that android will bring full gps functionality to the touchpad.

Another reason other than netflix to switch to android.

Currently they have Gingerbread booting. However, the touchscreen is not working. (unrelated to cyanogen).


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gensucockblock;14783233*
> It's been confirmed by the touchdroid team that the GPS hardware is definitely there. It's locked out of user access by webOS. They specifically said in the IRC channel that android will bring full gps functionality to the touchpad.
> 
> Another reason other than netflix to switch to android.
> 
> Currently they have Gingerbread booting. However, the touchscreen is not working. (unrelated to cyanogen).


that's great news, as I use my gps constantly on my pre plus and it drains my battery like an electric vampire. Also, up until this morning, I couldn't get my tp to work with freetether, but now its working great! Touchpad+3g FTW! Anyone try out the F4 Phantom kernel yet? 1.8ghz + always dual core.


----------



## jameskelsey

Need some input guys,I have a 16gb and a 32gb TP and new to the tablet world. I'm trying to decide which to keep for myself and which to sell to a family member. How much space do you need for apps and games? I'm not going to store videos or many photos and I'll stream music on it and I have a 50gb box.net account. May set up a dual boot with Android when it's stable.

Thought about starting a new thread but this might be helpful info for some other users.


----------



## lsudvm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamtheonlystevo;14783798*
> that's great news, as I use my gps constantly on my pre plus and it drains my battery like an electric vampire. Also, up until this morning, I couldn't get my tp to work with freetether, but now its working great! Touchpad+3g FTW! Anyone try out the F4 Phantom kernel yet? 1.8ghz + always dual core.


I have tried Phantom and like a lot more than F15C. Add instructions on installing Phantom to the OP.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott;14779009*
> What settings are you guys using when converting your vids to mp4 and able to have silkscreen? Everything I do, the touchpad letterboxes.


What do you mean?
I'm about to start converting videos from 1080p rips to 720p to be able to be watchable.

http://forums.precentral.net/hp-touchpad/293028-new-touchpad-heres-your-get-started-guide.html

I'm going to use the Handbrake settings found on here.


----------



## kckyle

so i opened up the touchpad under usb option. now i see bunch of folders. where do i put my mp4?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


so i opened up the touchpad under usb option. now i see bunch of folders. where do i put my mp4?


Anywhere. I just made a folder called "movies" and dumped .mp4s in there. Works perfectly.


----------



## kaxel

How can I recover my screenlock password or reset it?


----------



## Nburnes

Really recommend Kalemsoft for videos. Plays a ton of formats. Beta can be downloaded here. (Choose red for TP, obviously) http://www.kalemsoft.com/site/downloads2.html


----------



## wermad

Sub'd.

Very informative thread with info. My wife is liking the tablet (got two 32gb, sold one for a little profit to cover 85% of the cost of the first







) but I'm still not thrilled with it. I occasionally use it but its mainly hers for her facecrap stuff. Though, I'm really looking forward to the android conversion. Any news about that?


----------



## DoomDash

So far I like WebOS more than Android, at least my phone.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Sub'd.

Very informative thread with info. My wife is liking the tablet (got two 32gb, sold one for a little profit to cover 85% of the cost of the first







) but I'm still not thrilled with it. I occasionally use it but its mainly hers for her facecrap stuff. *Though, I'm really looking forward to the android conversion. Any news about that?*


They have cyanogen successfully dual booting with webOS ATM, but the lack of touchscreen drivers is the current showstopper. Also, the current dual boot setup is strictly manual and is only possible while hooked up to and running commands from a computer.

Team touchdroid website: http://team-touchdroid.com/


----------



## redalert

http://www.precentral.net/hp-touchpa...epped-sd-cards


----------



## DoomDash

Dual boot, now that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Demented

This thing really flies at 1.7-1.8Ghz! No lag when switching apps, seems stable, and the only thing that I think will suffer is the battery life. I'm gonna make sure it's fully charged tonight when I go to work, and I will put a few movies on it. Then I'm gonna see how long I get out of it.

I have 6 profiles in Govnah for 1.5, 1.7, and 1.8Ghz with the ondemandctl and performance governors. I'm using the latest F4 Phantom kernel, as I had some issues with the F15 one.

Now I'm just waiting on my case from ebay to come...


----------



## Shane1244

I currently have Govnah set to 1.5Ghz with uberkernal. When I download and install FC15, theres no option for 1.7Ghz..? How do I fix that? Do I uninstall uber first?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;14808472*
> I currently have Govnah set to 1.5Ghz with uberkernal. When I download and install FC15, theres no option for 1.7Ghz..? How do I fix that? Do I uninstall uber first?


You should always restore the stock kernel and restart before switching to a different kernel. Also, there are issues with Govnah where you may have to delete your Govnah profiles, remove Govnah, and then restart and reinstall it.

So I would:

Restore Stock Kernel
Reboot
Delete Govnah profiles
Remove Govnah
Restart
Install Govnah
Install the kernel you want to use.
EDIT: and I recommend the F4 Phantom kernel. I also changed my scheduler to noop, and my TCP congestion to Westwood, as I read somewhere that the noop is best for flash drives, and westwood was better for Wi-Fi. Figured it wouldn't hurt to change them and see what I get.


----------



## Shane1244

Those instructions worked great!







+rep

1.9Ghz seems to freeze from time to time, I guess I'll stick the the 1.8Ghz.

Also, is the second core turned off until it's needed?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;14808611*
> Those instructions worked great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep
> 
> 1.9Ghz seems to freeze from time to time, I guess I'll stick the the 1.8Ghz.
> 
> Also, is the second core turned off until it's needed?


It's just how the kernel handles it.
But yes.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;14808888*
> It's just how the kernel handles it.
> But yes.


Oh okay. I just haven't seen the second be in use once yet..

EDIT: I'm going to try F4 Phantom.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;14808988*
> Oh okay. I just haven't seen the second be in use once yet..
> 
> EDIT: I'm going to try F4 Phantom.


That's because it activates and deactivates before Govnah notices.
I read it somewhere on PreCentral...


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;14809364*
> That's because it activates and deactivates before Govnah notices.
> I read it somewhere on PreCentral...


Ohhh okay. Are there any good free intensive games?

Also, f4 Phantom SUCKS! lol back to FC15


----------



## redalert

Have you tried the SNES emulator?


----------



## Shane1244

Noooo! omg where do I get it? Preware or App cat?


----------



## Philistine

Its in the app catalog. Works very nicely.

https://developer.palm.com/appredirect/?packageid=org.webosinternals.supernes


----------



## ehpexs

I can't wait until there's another update or an android port. While webos is great in concept it has numerous problems that could easily be solved with a bit more dev support.


----------



## ForumViewer

Got a TouchStone charging dock today. Highly recommend to anyone with a TP, it's actually quite nice. Exhibition Mode pops up automatically and is somewhat customizable....really great piece of hardware.


----------



## lsudvm

I have the updated guide with some additional info

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Ohhh okay. Are there any good free intensive games? 
Also, f4 Phantom SUCKS! lol back to FC15


What do you nto like about phantom?


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsudvm*


I have the updated guide with some additional info

What do you nto like about phantom?


It felt quite sluggish even though the CPU speed was up.


----------



## kaxel

I forgot my screenlock password. Is there a way to recover it or change it?


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaxel*


I forgot my screenlock password. Is there a way to recover it or change it?


maybe this will help http://kb.hpwebos.com/wps/portal/kb2.../23197_en.html


----------



## lsudvm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


It felt quite sluggish even though the CPU speed was up.


And you applied all the patches, turned down logging and other tweaks in the guide?


----------



## kaxel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redalert*


maybe this will help http://kb.hpwebos.com/wps/portal/kb2.../23197_en.html


I already tried that. It didn't work.


----------



## lsudvm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaxel*


I already tried that. It didn't work.


Have you tried a trip to the Doctor? WebOS Doctor i mean - resetting the device as it was out of the box.


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gensucockblock;14783233*
> It's been confirmed by the touchdroid team that the GPS hardware is definitely there. It's locked out of user access by webOS. They specifically said in the IRC channel that android will bring full gps functionality to the touchpad.


Ok so you are saying GPS is in there, but it doesn't use it?

I wasplaying with it and it couldnt give me any info when I was out of wifi range. IE the maps feature didn't show anything, nor did gps info.


----------



## jameskelsey

Anybody else having HBO GO problems too?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameskelsey;14814349*
> Anybody else having HBO GO problems too?


Just watched the first few minutes of megamind and had no issues.


----------



## xd_1771

I'm having trouble installing preware. The install window in Windows 7 seems to take forever/doesn't load at all. I've followed this tutorial.

It is stuck at: "Installing: org.webosinternals.freeware_1.7.5_arm.ipk"

Thoughts?


----------



## mbudden

Try it in Admin mode?


----------



## Ice98

just installed the kernels for 1.7 GHz

Way faster, I'm lovin it


----------



## Ice98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14815230*
> I'm having trouble installing preware. The install window in Windows 7 seems to take forever/doesn't load at all. I've followed this tutorial.
> 
> It is stuck at: "Installing: org.webosinternals.freeware_1.7.5_arm.ipk"
> 
> Thoughts?


start over? I had no problems getting mine installed from my w7 pro

anyone found a way to make netflix work?


----------



## mbudden

Nope. It uses Silverlight.


----------



## Ice98

I hate silverlight


----------



## mbudden

Why? It's a lot better than Flash.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;14815853*
> Why? It's a lot better than Flash.


When you say "better", what exactly do you mean? 'Cause Silverlight doesn't even run on Opera. Flash at least works and is universal. Silverlight is a bizzarro codec.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;14817404*
> When you say "better", what exactly do you mean? 'Cause Silverlight doesn't even run on Opera. Flash at least works and is universal. Silverlight is a bizzarro codec.


But it was HW accelerated out of the box. Not to mention, Flash is still buggy as hell.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Amazon Prime instant videos work great on the TP!


----------



## Shane1244

My favourite part about the TouchPad..







I played it for 4 hours on the way to college. xD


----------



## redalert

did you try out the snes emulator yet?


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;14819301*
> My favourite part about the TouchPad..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played it for 4 hours on the way to college. xD


I thought it was fun enough on my iPod Touch, but on this massive 1024x768 screen?








My little sister jumped for job and played massive angry birds for 4 hours, denying me any opportunity to launch any tweaks during that period


----------



## Higgins

Single touch working on touchdroid.









Quote:



Single touch is working in Android on the Touchpad! You have Jonpry and Verygreen to thank for it.


http://twitter.com/#!/dalingrin/stat...22085858672640


----------



## xd_1771

Was able to install preware. Thanks


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redalert*


did you try out the snes emulator yet?


Yes, It's definitely a good emulator, although using the touchscreen isn't the best method. Definitely a great way to relive some classics though.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


I thought it was fun enough on my iPod Touch, but on this massive 1024x768 screen?








My little sister jumped for job and played massive angry birds for 4 hours, denying me any opportunity to launch any tweaks during that period










Hhaha omg I know. I've played hours up hours of Angry Birds on my iPod Touch through out high school 2 years ago. I also played it a lot when I was on the john at work. xD

Addicting..


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Philistine*


Its in the app catalog. Works very nicely.

https://developer.palm.com/appredire...rnals.supernes


Maybe it works nicely for touch, but it makes me wanna throw my tablet across the room. Never had a better emulator player to play on over PSP.


----------



## xd_1771

About to begin overclocking. At default and with 192Mhz idle clocks with 1 core enabled, minimal battery brightness, Bluetooth disabled, etc. I get -460ma to -472ma current. This normal? (Just something I'm not sure about).
Around 530-550ma with acceptable brightness settings and running at 1.2Ghz, seems normal.


----------



## Shane1244

Overclocking on WebOS is very efficient. Both when I had my Palm Pre (Overclocked from 500Mhz to 1Ghz) and now with my TouchPad at 1.8Ghz, I never noticed any significant amount of battery drop at all.


----------



## xd_1771

Just measured the battery current difference between 1.2Ghz and 1.5Ghz while playing Angry Birds.
Looks like there is little to no difference at all







(i.e. 30a at most)

This is only using one core though.

Since it still idles at a lower frequency, I think I'll be fine.


----------



## Nburnes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Just measured the battery current difference between 1.2Ghz and 1.5Ghz while playing Angry Birds.
Looks like there is little to no difference at all







(i.e. 30a at most)

This is only using one core though.

Since it still idles at a lower frequency, I think I'll be fine.


It uses both cores, but webOS turns the second on and off so fast, Govnah most of the time cannot catch it.

Been testing out the F4 kernel @ 1.8 myself. (As I have already tried all others)


----------



## xd_1771

What kernel will give me 1.7Ghz?
I get between 770-830a at 1.2Ghz and 780-860 max at 1.5Ghz... wonder what another 200Mhz would do.

The sheer speed and snappiness that I have just now noticed I think makes this overclocking venture quite worth it









The Facebook app is now smooth and usable when before it lagged heavily.


----------



## Shane1244

FC15 has 1.7, 1.8 and 1.9. Although 1.9Ghz wasn't stable for me.


----------



## Nburnes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


What kernel will give me 1.7Ghz?
I get between 770-830a at 1.2Ghz and 780-860 max at 1.5Ghz... wonder what another 200Mhz would do.

The sheer speed and snappiness that I have just now noticed I think makes this overclocking venture quite worth it








The Facebook app is now smooth and usable when before it lagged heavily.


Warthog - up to 1.7
F4 (Full time dual core) - up to 1.8 
F15C - up to 1.9

F4 and F15C both give verbose boot, so I don't know if you care about that or not.

Edit: Need to add the kernel testing feed though. http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/...#Using_Preware At the bottom of the page.


----------



## xd_1771

I already have the kernel that allows for 1.5Ghz operation and the kernel testing feed installed.
I understand F4 is full time dual core, but how does this work? Basically, dual core is active all the time? I have a feeling that may actually have a toll on battery life, unless by enabling dual core, the process uses the two cores at (e.g.) 750Mhz, vs 1 core at 1.5Ghz.


----------



## Nburnes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


I already have the kernel that allows for 1.5Ghz operation and the kernel testing feed installed.
I understand F4 is full time dual core, but how does this work? Basically, dual core is active all the time? I have a feeling that may actually have a toll on battery life, unless by enabling dual core, the process uses the two cores at (e.g.) 750Mhz, vs 1 core at 1.5Ghz.


Haven't noticed a toll on battery life at all. Had it off the charger since 9 this morning (4:30 now) and I'm at 93%. Honestly, I have no idea how it works as documentation for it really is non-existent.


----------



## lsudvm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


I already have the kernel that allows for 1.5Ghz operation and the kernel testing feed installed.
I understand F4 is full time dual core, but how does this work? Basically, dual core is active all the time? I have a feeling that may actually have a toll on battery life, unless by enabling dual core, the process uses the two cores at (e.g.) 750Mhz, vs 1 core at 1.5Ghz.


I run F4 and love it. I have various profile in govnah - on demand 1.8, on demand 1.5, and on demand 1.2. I run either 1.5 or 1.8. Basically both cores run all the time between though not always at full speed. My min clock speed is set to somewhere 492 so the cores go between 492 and my max speed. I have noticed no significant effect on battery life. Heck, screen brightness affects y battery more than F4.


----------



## Ice98

I'm running 1.728ghz on f15c and full brightness in the 500-800mah drain range, depending of course on how many things I'm doing and core utilization

staying in the 31-36* Celsius range @ 1.728


----------



## Shane1244

Temps shouldn't rise, because there isn't a voltage increase. Same reason why there isn't a battery hit.


----------



## mbudden

So... What's the best kernel for 1.7Ghz?
I'm not looking for full time 1.7Ghz. Just something like UberKernel but for 1.7.


----------



## Shane1244

Fc15


----------



## Ice98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Temps shouldn't rise, because there isn't a voltage increase. Same reason why there isn't a battery hit.


no but the processor is still doing more, my highest temp is 38c, of course that's sitting on top of the cellabrite transfer device which gets kinda hot in its own respect


----------



## mbudden

While F15C and F4 are great. The whole Kernel before the splash logo is rather annoying.


----------



## Shane1244

Its still in testing.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;14822735*
> Temps shouldn't rise, because there isn't a voltage increase. Same reason why there isn't a battery hit.


Going all out... 1.8Ghz it is








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;14823728*
> While F15C and F4 are great. The whole Kernel before the splash logo is rather annoying.


I'd rather have that than a logo, similar to how I'd rather have the POST than a splash screen.
EDIT: That was it!? I was expecting a full blown show... it is annoying









---

I wonder if there is a way to set custom gestures for this device. I always sort of wanted to be able to swipe left/right to be able to go back/forward in the web browser.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14824603*
> Going all out... 1.8Ghz it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather have that than a logo, similar to how I'd rather have the POST than a splash screen.
> EDIT: That was it!? I was expecting a full blown show... it is annoying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> I wonder if there is a way to set custom gestures for this device. I always sort of wanted to be able to swipe left/right to be able to go back/forward in the web browser.


My only issue with 1.8ghz is that no matter how I set the profile in Govnah, while it shows both cores at 1.8ghz at first, if I go back into Govnah later, the second core is at 1.7ghz. I take it as a sign that 1.7ghz is the sweetspot for me.

The swiping would be cool, and possible if HP still is doing updates to the webOS for better functionality, like I have heard they will.

Sent from:
Inspire 4G
MIUI 1.8.26v3


----------



## xd_1771

It seems while 1.7Ghz is good for most, 1.8Ghz is not. I will stay at 1.7Ghz.
For some reason I can't set it in Govnah though.... now have F15C instead of Uberkernel. Thoughts on why, or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14824950*
> It seems while 1.7Ghz is good for most, 1.8Ghz is not. I will stay at 1.7Ghz.
> For some reason I can't set it in Govnah though.... now have F15C instead of Uberkernel. Thoughts on why, or am I doing something wrong?


Not sure. I'm using the F4 kernel, as I had issues with the F15c and dropping the speed of my second core, and sometimes Govnah wouldn't be able to apply settings.

1.7ghz with the F4 is performing awesomely, so I'm happy.


----------



## mbudden

I liked F4 more than F15C for some reason. F15C didn't feel like there was an improvement over Uberkernel. Though the kernel message was annoying enough to have me go back to Uberkernel.

By the way, I'm getting really good at typing fast with this thing. Though I wish that the spell check was a bit better.


----------



## xd_1771

I will try F4. But first I'm going to get WebOS updated to 3.0.2, apparently needed to get 1.7Ghz








Also, apparently you can run Linux on it.... will XFCE/Xubuntu work? I would love to be able to use Firefox 8/9 on my fully-customized profile and with "grab and drag" addon on this. How does it work by the way? Is it something that replaces webOS (I don't want that to happen since I'm not going to be the only one in my family using this tablet, and I've found WebOS to be something that could be particularly easy to use for the less experienced) or is it a separate app you launch?

EDIT: Just for lulz, I dare you all to try this:
Quote:


> _With the home button on the LEFT hand side of the touchpad_, you can do something fun with minimized app (center button or with the bezel-into-screen swipe mentioned above). Tap and hold on the app, pull it down toward the bottom of the screen, then let go. slingshot!


----------



## kaxel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsudvm;14812860*
> Have you tried a trip to the Doctor? WebOS Doctor i mean - resetting the device as it was out of the box.


I tried. I reset it, but it was still locked. I think I need the password to do a full factory reset.


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;14825481*
> I will try F4. But first I'm going to get WebOS updated to 3.0.2, apparently needed to get 1.7Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, apparently you can run Linux on it.... will XFCE/Xubuntu work? I would love to be able to use Firefox 8/9 on my fully-customized profile and with "grab and drag" addon on this. How does it work by the way? Is it something that replaces webOS (I don't want that to happen since I'm not going to be the only one in my family using this tablet, and I've found WebOS to be something that could be particularly easy to use for the less experienced) or is it a separate app you launch?
> 
> EDIT: Just for lulz, I dare you all to try this:


I couldnt get XFCE to work, but LXDE works great. Tried intalling KDE and Gnome, but they won't load, but all their apps got installed. The linux app runs in a card on webos, and is remarkably quick. When touchdroid is done, we should be able to dual boot either webos or touchdroid


----------



## lsudvm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaxel*


I tried. I reset it, but it was still locked. I think I need the password to do a full factory reset.


post your question over at precentral
they may be able to help


----------



## Rangerscott

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


What do you mean?
I'm about to start converting videos from 1080p rips to 720p to be able to be watchable.

http://forums.precentral.net/hp-touc...ted-guide.html

I'm going to use the Handbrake settings found on here.


I dont want the widescreen bars.


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;14825274*
> By the way, I'm getting really good at typing fast with this thing. Though I wish that the spell check was a bit better.


Have you updated to WebOS 3.0.2? There was a definite improvement with the auto-correct.


----------



## Smallville

Anyone have any suggestions for PDF readers? Adobe reader makes my textbook's text blurry. Although it is readable through Adobe, I want to see if there are any better alternatives.


----------



## lsudvm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smallville;14834411*
> Anyone have any suggestions for PDF readers? Adobe reader makes my textbook's text blurry. Although it is readable through Adobe, I want to see if there are any better alternatives.


See this thread at Precentral. It may help make it more readable.


----------



## lsudvm

Added link for the Palmdroid project in the guide. Check it out and show your support for this project. This may be the solution TP owners really want instead of a rull on Android OS for the TP.


----------



## redalert

I dont know if anyone is still looking for a case for their TP but I ordered one over the weekend. I'm hoping I get it this week. I will post back once I get it.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005E1UZJG]Amazon.com: MiniSuit HP TouchPad Case, Composite Stand Case Leather Folio Cover for HP TouchPad Wifi 16GB / 32GB Tablet Computer (Black): Electronics[/URL]


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert;14834820*
> I dont know if anyone is still looking for a case for their TP but I ordered one over the weekend. I'm hoping I get it this week. I will post back once I get it.
> Amazon.com: MiniSuit HP TouchPad Case, Composite Stand Case Leather Folio Cover for HP TouchPad Wifi 16GB / 32GB Tablet Computer (Black): Electronics


I got a netbook sleeve for $10 on clearance at a store. fits inside, a bit loose but this guy is not being lugged around everywhere. Since the netbook craze is dying down (how sad







), I'm sure their accessories are being pushed out to make way for more tablet stuff.


----------



## Shane1244

I just bought a iPad 1 sleeve. Since it's the exact same size..


----------



## Demented

I had ordered a cheap neoprene sleeve and screen protector for like $7 from ebay. I realized I really wanted a folio type case, because I wanted to keep it more protected, so I ordered one from ebay for $15. It's shipping from Hong Kong, so I probably won't get it for another week or so.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280729422788?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I liked the idea of a rotating Touchpad, so it's optimal for landscape or portrain mode, though I do mainly use it in landscape mode.


----------



## Philistine

I managed to find a HP TouchPad case. I didn't think I'd like it because the flap doesn't lock closed and its made of rubber, but its quite nice. Its extremely form fitting (the TouchPad kind of snaps in place) so it doesn't add to the bulk and the rubber material is very nice. The inside of the case feels like velvet.


----------



## mbudden

I ordered this and it fits the TouchPad perfectly.
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/protective-inner-case-bag-for-8-9-asus-eee-umpc-laptops-15379

Though it is being shipped from China.








I had one sitting around from when I had my netbook, bought another.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;14835710*
> I ordered this and it fits the TouchPad perfectly.
> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/protective-inner-case-bag-for-8-9-asus-eee-umpc-laptops-15379
> 
> Though it is being shipped from China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had one sitting around from when I had my netbook, bought another.


That looks just like the $7 one I got from ebay. I have it, and it does NOT fit the Touchpad perfectly. There is a good 2" of slide room from top to bottom. The quality of it is nice, stitching is good, but I don't feel secure just carrying that with my Touchpad in it.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;14835760*
> That looks just like the $7 one I got from ebay. I have it, and it does NOT fit the Touchpad perfectly. There is a good 2" of slide room from top to bottom. The quality of it is nice, stitching is good, but I don't feel secure just carrying that with my Touchpad in it.


Interesting. I have my TouchPad sitting it in now and it fits it snug as a boot.
TouchPad is ~10" where as the neoprene case is 8-9".


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;14835760*
> That looks just like the $7 one I got from ebay. I have it, and it does NOT fit the Touchpad perfectly. There is a good 2" of slide room from top to bottom. The quality of it is nice, stitching is good, but I don't feel secure just carrying that with my Touchpad in it.


I'm sure he's not imagining it being snug.. lol? :S

Also, anyone know if the warranty is still intact?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;14835841*
> I'm sure he's not imagining it being snug.. lol? :S
> 
> Also, anyone know if the warranty is still intact?


What warranty?


----------



## Shane1244

Touchpad Warranty..? :S


----------



## mbudden

I sent mine in for repair the first day I got it.
A bad upgrade. 365 days on the warranty.
It's not like they're going to abandon them.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;14835841*
> I'm sure he's not imagining it being snug.. lol? :S
> 
> Also, anyone know if the warranty is still intact?


No, I'm sure he's not. I read the reply as he ordered it, _thinking_ it would fit perfect, and thought it was the same as mine. However, looking at my ebay, I see where I made the mistake, as the dimensions of the case are clearly shown. It listed other devices it can fit, like the Galaxy tab, iPad, and a few others, including the HP touchpad. But I guess not as snub as I would have liked.

Oh well, it should be large enough to hold my folio case in it...lol


----------



## Agenesis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZwhbJiad8Y[/ame]

Boy, can't wait!


----------



## Shane1244

SO EXCITEDDDDDDDDDDDDD! omg..


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis;14844088*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZwhbJiad8Y
> 
> Boy, can't wait!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis;14844088*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZwhbJiad8Y
> 
> Boy, can't wait!


Thank you for posting that! I can't wait either, though I am liking webOS.


----------



## Ice98

I really do like WebOS, i think its working great, especially @ 1.7ghz

if i could have WebOS with a working Android app market i would be a very happy man


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ice98*


I really do like WebOS, i think its working great, especially @ 1.7ghz

if i could have WebOS with a working Android app market i would be a very happy man


This exactly. I wonder if that will make some custom ROM makers make a webOS like ROM for the Touchpad running Android...wow..I think I just confuzzled myself...


----------



## mbudden

I decided to check on the status of the repair. So just a little update on my RMA.

Quote:



3:40 PM Marley: Sorry for the delay and thank you for being on hold.
3:41 PM Marley: The device is still under repair process and to expedite the repair I will escalate the case to my superiors.
3:46 PM mbudden: Oh. That isn't really necessary. I just was wondering the status of the repair.
3:46 PM mbudden: I know that they said it would take 5-7 days from time of arrival.
3:47 PM mbudden: And since yesterday was a holiday, I know that it would it be another day. 
3:48 PM Marley: Yes, but due to some problem it has been delayed and sorry for the inconvenience caused to you.
3:49 PM mbudden: Oh that's no problem. Expediting the repair, I'm assuming that it would be completed sometime this week?
3:50 PM Marley: Yes, I will check with our engineer that it get repaired by this week and will be returned to you as soon as possible.
3:51 PM mbudden: That would be nice. Is it mentioned what has delayed the repair, or...?
3:52 PM Marley: I didn't find any details as such, or else I would have shared it with you. Which is why I am escalating this to the next level to expedite the process.


Quite nice of their CS rep.
Not to mention, shows what kind of CS they have. A great one.
So I wouldn't worry if you have to send yours in.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Well, this week I noticed (after reading a thread in precentral) that the glass in my touchpad was actually lifting out if the bezel over more than half of the perimeter of my screen, so it has to go back to HP for a repair (box should be here today or tomorrow ). I wiped all of my preware performance patches off of it last night as well as restoring the palm kernel and I was actually shocked after I restarted it a couple of times; with just logging minimized, my touchpad is much more responsive than I remember it being yesterday. The touch sensitivity seems spot on(will never use that sens patch again), I no longer get those 5 second freezes I did using Uberkernel (the speed boost was nice, though), the keyboard seems better calibrated, and, among other small things I noticed, the email app seems more responsive. I hope HP brings out their next OTA webOS version while my pad is out for repair, as I'm starting to put more stock in the OEM settings. Mind you, basically from day one I slapped in prepare and slathered my os in patches.


----------



## mbudden

Sucks to hear about your TouchPad bro.
But do know that they 1 Day Air the box to you and have a 2 Day Air label in the box.
Their CS is quite good.


----------



## jameskelsey

For anybody with a Premium Spotify account! You can install Spotify on the touchpad.

http://gdgt.com/question/want-to-ins...-touchpad-frs/


----------



## DoomDash

I am watching Diablo 3 beta live streams on mine right now at a Wendy's over WiFi ^^.


----------



## Infinitegrim

Is there a way to get exhibition mode to automatically start with the touchstone charger? I just got the charger.


----------



## mbudden

I thought that it did that automatically?


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;14854808*
> I thought that it did that automatically?


I have to manually go into settigns then hit exhibition. I downloaded a patch to start it automatically when you hit the button (when you click exhibition normally it brings up the settings first)

Also is there a way to save my album choices for the photo slide show in the exhibition mode. I have about 50 albums total, and I uncheck all but 5, but it doesn't save this when I exit exhibition mode.


----------



## phantomgrave

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsZXe-_v9uQ[/ame]


----------



## Infinitegrim

The more I play with WEB OS the more I am falling in love with it. It just needs to be "smoothed" over, and more options need to be added to things. But if University Wireless Internet is never fixed on Web OS, I will be forced to load android onto my touchpad


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim;14856692*
> The more I play with WEB OS the more I am falling in love with it. It just needs to be "smoothed" over, and more options need to be added to things. But if University Wireless Internet is never fixed on Web OS, I will be forced to load android onto my touchpad


Exactly. It needs a lot more optimization (especially with blackboard and academic websites/apps







) but the conceptual basis of GUI is brilliant. If it ran as smoothly as iOS, I would never look at another apple product again... not that I have any at the moment (sold my ipod on craigslist, which I just recently discovered and haven't been stabbed/raped/robbed yet!) but I would like an iphone/ipod from the next gen. TouchPod, anyone?


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*


Exactly. It needs a lot more optimization (especially with blackboard and academic websites/apps







) but the conceptual basis of GUI is brilliant. If it ran as smoothly as iOS, I would never look at another apple product again... not that I have any at the moment (sold my ipod on craigslist, which I just recently discovered and haven't been stabbed/raped/robbed yet!) but I would like an iphone/ipod from the next gen. TouchPod, anyone?


Another thign that I forgot to mention, is that Hp went wrong on the included apps. A lot of things that come standard on most devices, must be purchased separately on the HP app catalog.

Here is a small list of small quirks I thought of...

-Only one PDF reader available, and does NOT allow you to type in the page you want, which makes a 300+ page PDF useless.

-Currently doesn't support the network authentication that most large businesses and Universities use.

-OS has way too much unneeded stuff going on behind the scenes, which through preware is disabled making it much faster.

-The OS integrates you accounts with dozens of websites amazingly such as facebook, photobucket, box.net..etc..., but with photobucket you cannot copy the IMG code to paste on a forum to share it.

-The marketplace doesn't separate touchpad and mobile phone apps, so if you are buying something you need to make sure its for the touchpad, or else it will only take up 1/4 of the screen.

-The internet browser doesn't have tabs, but does group internet windows together when you "minimize", a tabbed browser will cost you a few $$$

-This goes with the above, basically with the touchpad simple things that are standard on other tablets and devices will cost a few $$$ each on the marketplace because they are not included.

-No netflix support, this would make the touchpad worth a lot more.

-Very limited video support, but "good" media players are available for purchase, another feature that you need to buy

-Very simple calculator included, again a better one with cost a few $$$, my ZuneHD came with a calculator that does everything you could imagine and it retails for $200, not $500

-When scrolling through internet pages or documents, there is no bar on the side showing your location on the page(how far down you are)

As you can see with the list it is mostly things that they completely over looked, making it seem like they made the software and never actually used it to see what to change. I find it annoying that they made such a neat device, but didn't add the little things that would make it far better and usable for day to day replacing a laptop.


----------



## Ice98

everyone, try removing the "improved touch sensitivity" app, the newest webOS patch works better without it


----------



## lsudvm

Try the the User Agent Spoof using this file here

Instructions

i applied the sppof -now my device is a Mac


----------



## xd_1771

Overclock it to 1.7Ghz, and it's smoothed over


----------



## Ice98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Overclock it to 1.7Ghz, and it's smoothed over










ya 1.7 is a sweet spot for speed, I have yet to even try 1.8 or 1.9 with f15c


----------



## Agenesis

Now serving half baked gingerbread!

http://touch-droid.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2


----------



## redalert

I got my case today took a few pics in case anyone was wondering




























I cant compare it to any of the other TP cases out there but I am happy with my purchase. The TP feels real secure in the case. The 1st pic is the velcro part that folds under the TP and holds it in place. The other 2 pics is how it looks in the upright position. When you have the case closed there is a magnet to keep it closed. If anyone has any questions let me know.


----------



## Ice98

I got a decalgirl skin for mine, and used a cutdown iPad invisisheild underneath (cost me $9 instead of $20-30 invisisheilds usually cost)

so light protection, kinda hoping to get a touchstone charger too


----------



## Infinite Jest

http://forums.precentral.net/hp-touchpad-homebrew/297966-n64-emulator-first-release.html



































































































































































It's too bad my Touchpad is somewhere across the country. I guess letting it get developed more would be fine anyway.


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;14899632*
> http://forums.precentral.net/hp-touchpad-homebrew/297966-n64-emulator-first-release.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad my Touchpad is somewhere across the country. I guess letting it get developed more would be fine anyway.


WOOHOO! Mario64 runs GREAT!

Also, check this out!

http://forums.precentral.net/hp-touchpad-apps/290298-machinarium-webos.html

Machinarium on touchpad!!! I'm playing it right now


----------



## raiderxx

Anyone fool around with the Exhibition feature? I'm trying to set up my touchpad as a picture frame for when it's not in use, but I don't see a whole lot of options for customization.. It would really be nice if I could get my album to randomize. Anyone have any pointers? Thanks!


----------



## Ice98

there's an app for that I think, can't remember if its on the HP app store or preware though


----------



## Djmatrix32

mmmhmm rareness http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-TouchPad-64GB-Wi-Fi-9-7in-White-RARE-/190573153970?_trksid=p4340.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D5%26pmod%3D130567793283%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D2748307835254317750#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## Ice98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32;14919593*
> mmmhmm rareness http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-TouchPad-64GB-Wi-Fi-9-7in-White-RARE-/190573153970?_trksid=p4340.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D5%26pmod%3D130567793283%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D2748307835254317750#ht_500wt_1413


lol, rare or not you would have to be pretty dumb or pretty desperate to pay 550 for it

400 tops


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice98;14919612*
> lol, rare or not you would have to be pretty dumb or pretty desperate to pay 550 for it
> 
> 400 tops


No kidding







I 100% agree


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*


mmmhmm rareness http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-TouchPad-...#ht_500wt_1413



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ice98*


lol, rare or not you would have to be pretty dumb or pretty desperate to pay 550 for it

400 tops


Dunno about that.

It *is* rare. Guys you realize that is a 64GB Touchpad with 1.5gHz stock clocks, not just a white TP? Even priced as it is, it isn't that outrageous considering the 64GB never sold retail and you can't find any 64GB tablet for that price new.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;14920680*
> Dunno about that.
> 
> It *is* rare. Guys you realize that is a 64GB Touchpad with 1.5gHz stock clocks, not just a white TP? Even priced as it is, it isn't that outrageous considering the 64GB never sold retail and you can't find any 64GB tablet for that price new.


No kidding 64gb and stock 1.5 is way better then the other tablets. My 32gb at 1.2ghz seems kinda of sluggish.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32;14924576*
> No kidding 64gb and stock 1.5 is way better then the other tablets. My 32gb at 1.2ghz seems kinda of sluggish.


You turn off all the logging and applied the patches.? I'm happy with the performance on mine at stock speed.


----------



## Ice98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32;14924576*
> No kidding 64gb and stock 1.5 is way better then the other tablets. My 32gb at 1.2ghz seems kinda of sluggish.


its the EXACT same processor, more storage, yeah, but the ceiling on both is about 1.8, 1.9 for the lucky few, and maybe 2ghz for the very lucky very few

and yes, 1.2ghz is sluggish, thats why you download F15c, F4, or uberkernel and overclock to 1.5ghz, or 1.7ghz, or like mine, 1.834
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;14920680*
> Dunno about that.
> 
> It *is* rare. Guys you realize that is a 64GB Touchpad with 1.5gHz stock clocks, not just a white TP? Even priced as it is, it isn't that outrageous considering the 64GB never sold retail and you can't find any 64GB tablet for that price new.


who cares about 1.5ghz stock? its the same chip either way....
and the white looks ugly personally

so really what you have is more built in storage, and the ability to get 3g coverage, which costs another $30-50+ a month depending on if you already have cell service with the company its on

considering they probably sold for $250 on the firesale, i think 400 would be overly fair to the seller


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice98;14925672*
> its the EXACT same processor, more storage, yeah, but the ceiling on both is about 1.8, 1.9 for the lucky few, and maybe 2ghz for the very lucky very few
> 
> and yes, 1.2ghz is sluggish, thats why you download F15c, F4, or uberkernel and overclock to 1.5ghz, or 1.7ghz, or like mine, 1.834
> 
> who cares about 1.5ghz stock? its the same chip either way....
> and the white looks ugly personally
> 
> so really what you have is more built in storage, and the ability to get 3g coverage, which costs another $30-50+ a month depending on if you already have cell service with the company its on
> 
> considering they probably sold for $250 on the firesale, i think 400 would be overly fair to the seller


Um? They were never sold during the firesale.


----------



## Infinite Jest

An update on my touchpad: I sent it out 4 days ago to HP for repair and they have either repaired it already or sent me a new (probably refurbished) one out as of tonight with a tracking number via UPS overnight air mail. If all goes well when I receive it, I think this will have been one of the best service experiences I've ever had in the consumer technology arena.


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Anyone try out the dump for Android yet? I just went out on a limb and installed it, seems to be working ok. Touchscreen is working, still no wifi, but I wanted to see if I could do it. Installing ADB on my pc now so I can install the patch for the home button mapping.


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamtheonlystevo*


Anyone try out the dump for Android yet? I just went out on a limb and installed it, seems to be working ok. Touchscreen is working, still no wifi, but I wanted to see if I could do it. Installing ADB on my pc now so I can install the patch for the home button mapping.


Have you got it working? I have it installed and can't get ADB for the home button. There also is no hardware accelerating making it run like crap.


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

yeah, it "works", but more of just a proof of concept at this point. Install the android developer kit to get ADB working. There's a thread about it in the touchdroid forums


----------



## kaxel

SO, has anyone found a way to unlock a touchpad with an unknown screenlock password?


----------



## Ice98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaxel;14959945*
> SO, has anyone found a way to unlock a touchpad with an unknown screenlock password?


you can try the Doctor thingy and see if that helps, its gonna be a factory default kinda deal if anything


----------



## Shane1244

Getting closer and closer...

  
 You Tube


----------



## Demented

Wow, I am so happy I was able to snag one of these! I can't wait!


----------



## Infinitegrim

Someone told em a new VPN client came out, anyone try it yet?


----------



## Agenesis

Man, the build quality on these things SUCKS.

More specifically, the interference caused by the improperly shielded audio jack is laughable, even my $35 clip didn't have this issue.

/rant


----------



## Ice98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agenesis*


Man, the build quality on these things SUCKS.

More specifically, the interference caused by the improperly shielded audio jack is laughable, even my $35 clip didn't have this issue.

/rant


seems like an isolated issue to me, mine works fine and I havnt heard anyone else complain


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ice98*


seems like an isolated issue to me, mine works fine and I havnt heard anyone else complain


Seems fine to me too.


----------



## soulvengeance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agenesis*


Man, the build quality on these things SUCKS.

More specifically, the interference caused by the improperly shielded audio jack is laughable, even my $35 clip didn't have this issue.

/rant


Yeah, I haven't had a problem with the audio at all. A crack has developed around the speaker though, and this thing has been treated very tenderly, seems to be a small problem with some of the Touchpads.


----------



## mbudden

The only issue I had with the audio was that it was super low even when maxed. Nothing a patch couldn't fix.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice98;15034624*
> seems like an isolated issue to me, mine works fine and I havnt heard anyone else complain


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;15034707*
> Seems fine to me too.


I've been able to reproduce this across 4 touchpads, so just to make sure that I'm not crazy and that there really is some improper shielding somewhere on the touchpad:

Speakers
1. Max the volume
2. Put speakers next to your ears - make sure no applications are running
3. Press any of the volume buttons while the speaker is next to your ear
4. You should be able to hear a "hiss" sound caused by interference, which will cut off after a few seconds due to the sound daemon going to sleep to save battery.
5. To reproduce it just swipe or press the volume buttons again.

Audio jack: Just plug in anything, preferably high sensitivity buds/iems because the hiss is quite evident throughout everything I've tried, with the exception of the m50s and dt880s.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulvengeance;15035377*
> Yeah, I haven't had a problem with the audio at all. A crack has developed around the speaker though, and this thing has been treated very tenderly, seems to be a small problem with some of the Touchpads.


My friend's touchpad also developed the crack issue, so there definitely is some questionable build quality on these things. I also noticed that the gorilla glass is not exactly flush near the speakers side, most likely because thats where you pry to disassemble the touchpad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15036100*
> The only issue I had with the audio was that it was super low even when maxed. Nothing a patch couldn't fix.


Sounds like a hardware fault to me. Increasing the volume artificially will cause distortion, somewhat like this:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0MwvOJEBOM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis;15038491*
> Sounds like a hardware fault to me. Increasing the volume artificially will cause distortion, somewhat like this:


The patch only increases the volume by 33%. But there is another patch that increases the volume by 66%. Which does cause distortion when put on max volume. The 33% one is just fine.


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

I can confirm that the 33% increase volume patch applies perfect volume for my needs. Have noticed that the sound quality from the TP to my B&O stereo is sub-par for my tastes, but its "OK". mbudden, have you checked out Audiophile Pro for TP? Great app!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamtheonlystevo*


I can confirm that the 33% increase volume patch applies perfect volume for my needs. Have noticed that the sound quality from the TP to my B&O stereo is sub-par for my tastes, but its "OK". mbudden, have you checked out Audiophile Pro for TP? Great app!


TBH. I doubt any tablet maker had audiophiles in mind when making their tablets. Even with this "Beats" inside crap. But no, I haven't. But I have heard good things about it. I'm trying not to invest too much money on apps in WebOS when Android is around the corner. While I do love WebOS and it's a great OS, the app selection in Android is a lot better and not to mention. Cheaper.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Got mine a few days ago, I also applied the 33% patch to help out out some quiet movies. Other then that, I was rather impressed by the build quality of my unit. Everything looks flush on all sides, no cracks or anything like that. Of course, it's only gone from the box to the charger to my hands, then back to the charger. 
I'm missing a few apps that I would LOVE to have though. Mouse/Keyboard remote app that will work across wifi. There are 2 in the app market, but one is discontinued and the other seems pretty lackluster, and I don't think it will work for me. 
The other thing is something that will play network streams. I would LOVE to have an apps that would handle that. I stream music 24/7 to a mumble server, also play it across a few other PC's through out the house, and would love to have it on the TP while I was on the go. 
Other then that, waiting patiently for Andriod.


----------



## mbudden

I have an Ampache server to stream my music to my phone etc. They seem to have an app for that. Haven't looked into it yet. Though I did notice one or two in Preware.


----------



## KarmaKiller

I saw the Apmanche(or however it's spelled) app, but I've been using Foobar to stream music, so I'm not sure it will work properly with that. I've also been through Preware and haven't found anything that will work. I know there are several apps that will work for Andriod, I have them working on my phone. I'll just wait it out till touchdroid or the full port to come out before I really worry about it. But if anyone happens to stumble across a working app let me know.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15044975*
> TBH. I doubt any tablet maker had audiophiles in mind when making their tablets. Even with this "Beats" inside crap. But no, I haven't. But I have heard good things about it. I'm trying not to invest too much money on apps in WebOS when Android is around the corner. While I do love WebOS and it's a great OS, the app selection in Android is a lot better and not to mention. Cheaper.


TBH, the Touchpad puts out better sound than most desktop monitors I've had...and also the laptops I've owned.


----------



## Ice98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis;15038491*
> I've been able to reproduce this across 4 touchpads, so just to make sure that I'm not crazy and that there really is some improper shielding somewhere on the touchpad:
> 
> Speakers
> 1. Max the volume
> 2. Put speakers next to your ears - make sure no applications are running
> 3. Press any of the volume buttons while the speaker is next to your ear
> 4. You should be able to hear a "hiss" sound caused by interference, which will cut off after a few seconds due to the sound daemon going to sleep to save battery.
> 5. To reproduce it just swipe or press the volume buttons again.
> 
> Audio jack: Just plug in anything, preferably high sensitivity buds/iems because the hiss is quite evident throughout everything I've tried, with the exception of the m50s and dt880s.
> 
> My friend's touchpad also developed the crack issue, so there definitely is some questionable build quality on these things. I also noticed that the gorilla glass is not exactly flush near the speakers side, most likely because thats where you pry to disassemble the touchpad.
> 
> Sounds like a hardware fault to me. Increasing the volume artificially will cause distortion, somewhat like this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0MwvOJEBOM&feature=related


I still don't hear any problem, other than with the volume maxed and the speaker near my ear I felt as if I blew an eardrum....

and I haven't seen any evidence of cracks, though I have notice the screen not being perfectly flush, but light pressure solved that one


----------



## Infinite Jest

A little update on my TP escapades: I was supposed to have received an adnvance replacement unit for the original TP I sent to be repaired but had nothing done to it, on the 21st, but it didn't come (as well as the temporary authorization being dropped on my cc). I contacted HP on Saturday via chat and they told me they couldn't tell me anything via chat or email, so I decided to camp it out until Monday and see if the UPS guy showed up. No show. So, I called them up with the number I was given and was told they out a hold on my order because they ran out of stock and couldn't fulfill the order. I've apparently been put on a priority list to be sent a new unit from the next production batch (so they say, my money is on a refurbished, which I was supposed to have gotten anyway) and have to call back in 48 hours for a status update. Talk about a run-around. At least they dropped the $365 authorization on my cc in the mean time...


----------



## Jras

Anyone know of a good comic book (.cbr) reader. Ive heard about one called ComicShelf, but its a paid app and since im not in the US I dont have access to paid apps?


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jras;15075745*
> Anyone know of a good comic book (.cbr) reader. Ive heard about one called ComicShelf, but its a paid app and since im not in the US I dont have access to paid apps?


Hmmm... IIRC ".cbr" files are simply ZIP or RAR archives containing JPGs or PNGs for pages, where the extension was simply changed. It should be easy to take the .cbr and decompress it, and take all the PNGs/JPGs and recompile them as a single PDF...and load them onto the TP from a computer.


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

hey guys, Splashtop is out for touchpad! Splashtop.com


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jras;15075745*
> Anyone know of a good comic book (.cbr) reader. Ive heard about one called ComicShelf, but its a paid app and since im not in the US I dont have access to paid apps?


None other than the comicshelf hd that you already mentioned, but I did notice yesterday with the news about calibre now supporting the touchpad - meaning you can now sideload your comic/manga into the default kindle app and read it from there.

I haven't experimented with it personally so I'm not sure how difficult it is, but here is a sample of comicshelf hd:


















Pretty good at what it does, but it still needs some sharpening because it sometimes totally messes up the page numbers, which is quite frustrating.

Also OCN's file upload speed is frustrating








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka;15078215*
> Hmmm... IIRC ".cbr" files are simply ZIP or RAR archives containing JPGs or PNGs for pages, where the extension was simply changed. It should be easy to take the .cbr and decompress it, and take all the PNGs/JPGs and recompile them as a single PDF...and load them onto the TP from a computer.


I wouldn't touch the stock pdf reader with a ten foot pole.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis;15089115*
> I wouldn't touch the stock pdf reader with a ten foot pole.


If you tweak it, it gets better.
Check a page or two back.
I shown how to do so.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15089195*
> If you tweak it, it gets better.
> Check a page or two back.
> I shown how to do so.


Yeah I saw it awhile ago, the thing on changing resampling to 1800 - still quite disgusting on the page turn and the application itself still needs a lot of optimization to become usable. Not really a problem for me since I don't read a lot of PDFs.


----------



## Ice98

i paid for the app on the HP store there that has over 2000 manga titles, worth it every bit


----------



## patricksiglin

anyone load ubuntu or done the most recent hulu fix?


----------



## Jras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice98;15094052*
> i paid for the app on the HP store there that has over 2000 manga titles, worth it every bit


What the name of this app?
Edit: Nevermind i found it, looks great so far.


----------



## burningrave101

Active Overclock.net forum members with a Touchpad should check out the new app Communities. I got it the other day and its worth the cost if your a member of forums that support Tapatalk.

-- Sent from my HP TouchPad using Communities


----------



## Ice98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jras*


What the name of this app?
Edit: Nevermind i found it, looks great so far.


Manga Reader, in case anyone else is interested

i think its $4.99 + tax but come on, over 2000 manga titles, those damn things cost $10-15 each at a bookstore


----------



## patricksiglin

anyone using the f4 kernel? Seems like 1.7 is max overclock for me.


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

I just got the text from UPS that my touchpad has arrived.

Quick question... Do you still (if you ever even had to) need to drain the battery and charge it fully the first time to "set the battery"

Or is that a myth these days


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:



I just got the text from UPS that my touchpad has arrived.

Quick question... Do you still (if you ever even had to) need to drain the battery and charge it fully the first time to "set the battery"

Or is that a myth these days


No you shouldn't need to do anything to the battery.

-- Sent from my HP TouchPad using Communities


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*


The more I play with WEB OS the more I am falling in love with it. It just needs to be "smoothed" over, and more options need to be added to things. But if University Wireless Internet is never fixed on Web OS, I will be forced to load android onto my touchpad


same. I like the interface. If they could just add the android market I would be happy.


----------



## Ice98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin;15113158*
> anyone using the f4 kernel? Seems like 1.7 is max overclock for me.


f15c here


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin;15113158*
> anyone using the f4 kernel? Seems like 1.7 is max overclock for me.


I'm using F4, @ 1.8ghz, no issues so far (been using it for several weeks)


----------



## microman

looks like HP finally shipped my touchpad! woop


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ice98*


Manga Reader, in case anyone else is interested

i think its $4.99 + tax but come on, over 2000 manga titles, those damn things cost $10-15 each at a bookstore


You apparently haven't heard of scanlations before. Those have been around for years now. In fact, they're probably what made manga more mainstream. The app just pulls scanlations from free sites. However, a scanlation isn't an alternative to purchasing manga. You're still supposed to buy manga when they become licensed/available in your country to support the author and all that jazz.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


looks like HP finally shipped my touchpad! woop


congrats.


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microman;15120168*
> looks like HP finally shipped my touchpad! woop


HP or HP SMB? Would be nice to see some movement on my SMB order.


----------



## microman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Genzel*


HP or HP SMB? Would be nice to see some movement on my SMB order.


Smb

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DaClownie

Is there any way to ramp up the transfer speeds on these things? I've been ripping DVDs using Handbrake into the iPad format for watching movies... and copying the 1GB files onto the touchpad goes somewhere in the 5MB/s-7MB/s area. This thing USB1.0 or something? lol


----------



## wermad

God...mine is dreadfully slow, refuses to browse the internet most of the time, and locks up randomly. I mainly don't use this (its my wife's actually







) but the times I do use it, it annoys the hell out of me







. I just end up using my netbook. Its up to date based on the settings.


----------



## Ice98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


God...mine is dreadfully slow, refuses to browse the internet most of the time, and locks up randomly. I mainly don't use this (its my wife's actually







) but the times I do use it, it annoys the hell out of me







. I just end up using my netbook. Its up to date based on the settings.


there is something wrong with yours then, I've never had this issue

try using the HP web doctor


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15133986*
> God...mine is dreadfully slow, refuses to browse the internet most of the time, and locks up randomly. I mainly don't use this (its my wife's actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but the times I do use it, it annoys the hell out of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just end up using my netbook. Its up to date based on the settings.


yeah I would run webdoctor on it. Even at stock mine worked fine and now that its overclocked its super fast. Something has to be wrong with yours.


----------



## Infinitegrim

Can anyone get ESPN3 to work?


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*


Can anyone get ESPN3 to work?


I think that requires the hulu spoofing patch (that no longer works for hulu).


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

HP SMB shipped my TP finally! I already got one weeks ago at Aaron's so I'll probably Ebay this one. Really need some extra cash for my upcoming vacay...


----------



## Demented

Had my touchpad for a while now, and this is the first real issue I've had.

I can't turn it off. Holding the power button does nothing. I can hold it for a good minute, and when I release it, it just goes to the black screen, and when I press it again, I get the lockscreen.

I had the advanced power options patch installed, and it used to work fine, but I uninstalled it, thinking maybe that was it, but it wasn't.

Any ideas?

EDIT: Solved. I had to restart it via device info and all is well again.


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;15177197*
> Had my touchpad for a while now, and this is the first real issue I've had.
> 
> I can't turn it off. Holding the power button does nothing. I can hold it for a good minute, and when I release it, it just goes to the black screen, and when I press it again, I get the lockscreen.
> 
> I had the advanced power options patch installed, and it used to work fine, but I uninstalled it, thinking maybe that was it, but it wasn't.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> EDIT: Solved. I had to restart it via device info and all is well again.


you can hold home button and power button for like 10 sec for a hard reboot


----------



## Infinite Jest

HP is really giving me the run-around with this advance exchange. A month and 6 phone calls later, I still don't have the replacement. I just got off the phone and got the same b.s. Stock responses from the tech and her manager. I'm with the priority team, or on the priority list, or hot list, or flaming ballsa' fire list... I think I've stopped giving a **** about the glass popping out of my TP; HP doesn't seem to care either.


----------



## Thedark1337

Im getting a touchpad shipped to me this saturday. Going to overclock it as soon as i update it when i get it







Patience is needed to get one


----------



## microman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*









Im getting a touchpad shipped to me this saturday. Going to overclock it as soon as i update it when i get it







Patience is needed to get one










You likely wont need to update it as it was JUST made a few weeks ago.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*









Im getting a touchpad shipped to me this saturday. Going to overclock it as soon as i update it when i get it







Patience is needed to get one











congrats. I am loving mine. Its a great little device.


----------



## DoomDash

I just got my case and wireless keyboard from HP for $47 shipped. Very nice stuff







.


----------



## soth7676

Let me join this little club... got mine last week from the Onsale second sale and have one for my neighbor from HP SMB on it way in the next two weeks...already updated it...did the recommended tweaks and OCed to 1.5Ghz...anything else I should be doing??

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## soth7676

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


I just got my case and wireless keyboard from HP for $47 shipped. Very nice stuff







.


I got those and the touchstone too...*chuckles*...it was all discounted..I couldn't resist

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyanmcleod

well i finally got mine this week (got some a month back but they went to others) and so far i am loving the thing... so much so that i might even say i like it better than my android phone.

i find myself using it so much that i am getting rid of my laptop for 95% of my work and just end up using it all day at work. really hope they keep support up for webos.


----------



## patricksiglin

The longer I use it the more confused I get trying to use my android phone. I keep trying to swipe up on the phone to close apps. lol


----------



## Jras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soth7676;15215784*
> Let me join this little club... got mine last week from the Onsale second sale and have one for my neighbor from HP SMB on it way in the next two weeks...already updated it...did the recommended tweaks and OCed to 1.5Ghz...anything else I should be doing??
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


Yeah....Get Splashtop. Great remote connection app.


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*


The longer I use it the more confused I get trying to use my android phone. I keep trying to swipe up on the phone to close apps. lol


I have a similar problem. I have an iPod Touch and I keep pressing the Home button to switch apps and I keep closing them instead.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jras*


Yeah....Get Splashtop. Great remote connection app.


Is Splashtop really that much better than the FREE TeamViewer web interface?


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


Is Splashtop really that much better than the FREE TeamViewer web interface?


Yeah its better.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Agreed. I find it better also.


----------



## DCY

^ I also agree. I was amazed at how easy it was to connect to my laptop.


----------



## Thedark1337

just got the touchpad with webOS 3.00, updated to 3.02 and installed all my patches. After charging for the first time, guess what? The charger won't charge anymore, tried reseating the cap didn't work, different charger from another manufacturer ( Motorola 5v works, but it isn't enough for the tablet) Just went through CS and now they are shipping me another charger.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm thinking of getting the charging station so I don't wear the charger out.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


I'm thinking of getting the charging station so I don't wear the charger out.


How do you wear a charger out, when the function of a charger is to be plugged in and charge a device?


----------



## cyanmcleod

well i got one of mine setup great but the one for the wife i cant get preware to install, just says file transfer failed. any ideas?


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*


well i got one of mine setup great but the one for the wife i cant get preware to install, just says file transfer failed. any ideas?


The only thing I can think of is check to make sure its in development mode.


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin;15236027*
> The only thing I can think of is check to make sure its in development mode.


yeah, it is. rebooted the computer and TP and still no luck. about to try another computer i think.


----------



## cyanmcleod

forget it, i just formatted it with the doctor so its all good now. really loving this thing so far.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Any day now...


----------



## cyanmcleod

oh man, i cant decide if i should go with android or just keep the webos.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod;15238829*
> oh man, i cant decide if i should go with android or just keep the webos.


The cyanogenmod 7 project that I linked will be released in a mostly finished form being able to dual-boot with webOS from its own partition. No need to fret.









One of the dev's vid showing dual-boot:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2zWiftfwIk[/ame]


----------



## Thedark1337

dual boot?! That's awesome! Anyone know of a good streaming program to stream media from a computer to the touchpad?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


dual boot?! That's awesome! Anyone know of a good streaming program to stream media from a computer to the touchpad?


Orb.

Scroll though here.
http://forums.precentral.net/hp-touc...ted-guide.html

Should be in there and tell you how to.


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337;15245646*
> dual boot?! That's awesome! Anyone know of a good streaming program to stream media from a computer to the touchpad?


i have been using spalshtop


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod;15246306*
> i have been using spalshtop


Splashtop does streaming as well? Hmm, might have to really take a look at it now...

Sent from my Inspire 4G
Android Revolution HD


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;15246464*
> Splashtop does streaming as well? Hmm, might have to really take a look at it now...
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G
> Android Revolution HD


splashtop takes over the entire desktop, its the only way i have found to do netflix on the TP and since i use it so often for netflix i have just gotten to where i use it for even the most basic of moving streaming.


----------



## Thedark1337

orb is a little bit buggy but it is manageable. I guess i will wait for splashtop to be free again.


----------



## soth7676

I got splashtop for mine...pretty sweet app overall

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thedark1337

Cool







I just downloaded the VLC remote free version and now i can use it as a remote for watching movies. Now i don't have to use my mouse for skipping a scene or fast forwarding. I was going to buy a remote for that.


----------



## Agenesis

Any news on the Andriod port yet? Googling shows me random bs speculation articles but those are just fishing for views.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agenesis*


Any news on the Andriod port yet? Googling shows me random bs speculation articles but those are just fishing for views.


Did you not look in this thread? Especially the last page? If so, you would have found this.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*


Any day now...


Not to mention, you can follow some of the developers on Twitter.
@dalingrin is one that I follow for updates.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Did you not look in this thread? Especially the last page? If so, you would have found this.

Not to mention, you can follow some of the developers on Twitter.
@dalingrin is one that I follow for updates.


Any day cannot come soon enough...

And I don't even have a twitter lol, especially in these days where they crap out new social networking sites faster than they release ati driver revisions.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


Splashtop does streaming as well? Hmm, might have to really take a look at it now...

Sent from my Inspire 4G
Android Revolution HD


If you are wanting to stream netflix or hulu yes splashtop does a really good job inside the network. It does decent on the inet but you might want to disable the hd part when streaming netflix.


----------



## cyanmcleod

is there another browser for this thing? i cant for the life of me get it to connect to the sharp MFPs at work (i work for a sharp dealer so kinda a big deal) to configure the thing from the local web page. it just fails to load but my laptops and desktop obviously connect fine.


----------



## mbudden

I believe that there is in the marketplace. Though I don't remember the name of it.


----------



## Thedark1337

wow. Hp support is stupid. I live chatted with a woman and told her my charger won't work. She sent me an email with an SRO and a box for putting the touchpad in. Today i live chatted with a guy that looked up the SRO and said that this was created because of a problem with the touchpad and not the charger.







So he said don't worry about the box i'll send you a new charger and i will delete the SRO.

Stupid customer service.


----------



## mbudden

Sounds like the person might have thought the issue was with the charging port and not the charger.


----------



## cyanmcleod

i just wanted to point out to you guys that the amazon prime movie service works great on the touchpad. dont know if anyone posted that yet but you might want to add it to the first page if not since it doesnt require any work arounds like hulu or netflix.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*


i just wanted to point out to you guys that the amazon prime movie service works great on the touchpad. dont know if anyone posted that yet but you might want to add it to the first page if not since it doesnt require any work arounds like hulu or netflix.


Yep. It does seem to have issues with skipping around in videos though. If you try to move to a different part, usually your video will freeze and audio will still play for a good amount of time. Very high quality otherwise, though.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15263114*
> did you not look in this thread? Especially the last page? If so, you would have found this.
> 
> Not to mention, you can follow some of the developers on twitter.
> @dalingrin is one that i follow for updates.










!!!!! :d:d:d


----------



## Agenesis

Is your body ready?

It better be, because goddamn alpha is here.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5682-Build-Progress-Updated-10-10

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XDmKGmn4vs&feature=colike[/ame]


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis;15288110*
> Is your body ready?
> 
> It better be, because goddamn alpha is here.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5682-Build-Progress-Updated-10-10


Looking sexy, but I think I'm going to wait it out for a release or two. AMG NETFLIXXXX!!!


----------



## OfficerMac

Alpha works great. Intalled gapps and got into the market. Netflix works! Only had a half hour to mess around on it. Did overclocking it to 1.4 and no issues so far. Touchstone charger also works.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomDash

From my Saturday LAN's. My girlfriend uses the tablet.


----------



## veblen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OfficerMac*


Alpha works great. Intalled gapps and got into the market. Netflix works! Only had a half hour to mess around on it. Did overclocking it to 1.4 and no issues so far. Touchstone charger also works.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Indeed. Been messing with it for the past half hour and it's mighty impressive.

And there, my first random reboot just as I was typing this post. Still, it's fun to have since the dual-boot function makes returning to WebOS a breeze.


----------



## michintom

Love it so far...a bit laggy when typing tho.


----------



## ipod4ever

loving cm7 on this thing no more webos YESSSSSSSSSs


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom;15295584*
> Love it so far...a bit laggy when typing tho.


I already OCed it to 1.5 like I had on my WebOS. No real issues for me yet.

Man is anyone else super impressed by how good this is for a so called Alpha? I am a little disappointed I can't get my TouchPad wireless keyboard to work with Android but I think that's Androids fault.

Also, there are some nice things about Android but I don't know how anyone can hate on WebOS besides that it just needed some more love. It's still a great OS.


----------



## mbudden

How're you guys overclocking it? SetCPU?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15299943*
> How're you guys overclocking it? SetCPU?


I used CPU Master since it was free. Seems to get the job done fine.


----------



## mbudden

SetCPU is free if you download it from XDA.
It's not free on the App Store though.


----------



## Blazing angel

Guy's, this is from my thread, wondering if i'd get a response here:

" I used cyanogenmod 7 on the touchpad, but couldn't install the official facebook app from the store. So, i just downloaded it from a site, got the .apk, and installed it.

I know some android apps are unreliable (and could contain a virus), but could the "facebook" i downloaded be maliciously modified?

I had to disable "store-only installs" to get it to install. "


----------



## mbudden

TBH, downloading any kind of .apk off the Internet is shady.
It just depends on where he got it from.


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;15298615*
> I already OCed it to 1.5 like I had on my WebOS. No real issues for me yet.
> 
> Man is anyone else super impressed by how good this is for a so called Alpha? I am a little disappointed I can't get my TouchPad wireless keyboard to work with Android but I think that's Androids fault.
> 
> Also, there are some nice things about Android but I don't know how anyone can hate on WebOS besides that it just needed some more love. It's still a great OS.


Just set it to 1.5 as well. Still not as snappy as webos at 1.5


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom;15307072*
> Just set it to 1.5 as well. Still not as snappy as webos at 1.5


I'm running this thing at stock and it beats the hell out of webos.

Opera alone is worth installing Andriod.


----------



## mbudden

I have my gripes, but its miles better than WebOS. Just due to the fact of the application base, but you can tell right away this is just a alpha.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazing angel;15300338*
> Guy's, this is from my thread, wondering if i'd get a response here:
> 
> " I used cyanogenmod 7 on the touchpad, but couldn't install the official facebook app from the store. So, i just downloaded it from a site, got the .apk, and installed it.
> 
> I know some android apps are unreliable (and could contain a virus), but could the "facebook" i downloaded be maliciously modified?
> 
> I had to disable "store-only installs" to get it to install. "


There was a website I used for a little bit that archived each update of android apps. You had to download the .apk and manually install it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis;15307136*
> I'm running this thing at stock and it beats the hell out of webos.
> 
> Opera alone is worth installing Andriod.


So you'd recommend the alpha build of CM7 over webos?


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15307272*
> So you'd recommend the alpha build of CM7 over webos?


For anyone here on OCN? Sure. It takes 10 minutes to install and there is almost no way for you to mess up. And for an alpha release it is extremely good and polished, so far the only bug I have encountered is the Touchpad freezing when you try to reboot it from Andriod, other than that it is a 100% functional Andriod tablet.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis;15307518*
> For anyone here on OCN? Sure. It takes 10 minutes to install *and there is almost no way for you to mess up*. And for an alpha release it is extremely good and polished, so far the only bug I have encountered is the Touchpad freezing when you try to reboot it from Andriod, other than that it is a 100% functional Andriod tablet.


Really? There is tons of idiots on RootzWiki that sure have ballsed it up.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15307797*
> Really? There is tons of idiots on RootzWiki that sure have ballsed it up.










:headscrat:headscrat

1. install novacom (which should have been already installed if you have preware, so it really isn't a step)
2. connect touchpad and drag and drop 3 zip files
3. turn off touchpad and boot into usb mode
4. type one line using command prompt
5. EVERYTHING auto installs

5 steps. 4 if you already have preware, 2 of which requires you to press a button and wait for the thing to install.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis;15307887*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :headscrat:headscrat
> 
> 5 steps. 4 if you already have preware, 2 of which requires you to press a button and wait for the thing to install.


I know how to do it, but looking at the RootzWiki page, it seems tons of n00bs that know nothing balls up something simple.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15307954*
> I know how to do it, but looking at the RootzWiki page, it seems tons of n00bs that know nothing balls up something simple.


I know, I was just trying to convince anyone who might be on edge about installing CM7 that the installation is quite foolproof.

Anyways, can't wait for the beta, but I have a gut feeling it'll be another month before we get it


----------



## KarmaKiller

I got CM7 installed this am, and over all it's nice. Lots more apps to play with, and it's pretty smooth. (especially for an alpha)
That said, for some reason I keep going back to WebOS. I honestly really like WebOS, and on my touchpad at least it is quicker. (I know, CM7 is still in alpha)

But I was amazed at how easy it is to install. I'm not sure how anyone could mess it up.


----------



## ehpexs

Would it possible for people in this thread to make a list of apps they like. I've found a few myself, but there many apps I have yet to install because there's so many to choose from (







.)


----------



## mbudden

TBH, there really isn't as many as you think there are.


----------



## Shane1244

Where are some detailed instructions?? The readme that comes with it is garbo.


----------



## Blazing angel

Blazing angel's Personalized instruction to install Android on Windows 7 x64

(presuming you have all the files downloaded)

1) Install the Hp SDK for 3.0.2

2) Navigate to C:\\Program Files (X86)\\Hp webOS\\
3) Unzip ACMEInstaller in this folder.
4) Create a folder called cminstall on the hp touchpad.
Transfer "update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a1-fullogbugs.zip, update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip, moboot_0.3.3.zip" to this folder.

Now, turn off the touchpad, but right when the screen goes black (or has a circle in it), hit "up volume", and hold it until a large usb logo appears.

5) Search for cmd in the windows search
6) Right click then run as administrator
7) Type in "cd C:\\Program Files (X86)\\Hp webOS\\" 
8) Type in novacom boot mem:// <ACMEInstaller
9) Wait patiently for about 5 mintues.
10) Rejoice at android!

SDK: https://developer.palm.com/content/r..._download.html

CM7: http://goo-inside.me/roms/cmtouchpad...fullofbugs.zip

Clockwork Recovery: http://goo-inside.me/roms/cmtouchpad...rloin-1012.zip

Moboot: http://code.google.com/p/moboot/downloads/list


----------



## mbudden

More people should use Linux, and you'd have less instructions. Not to mention, install less things.


----------



## Blazing angel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


TBH, downloading any kind of .apk off the Internet is shady.
It just depends on where he got it from.


If i uninstalled it, would that be fine? (lets say it was a "bad" app)


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blazing angel*


If i uninstalled it, would that be fine? (lets say it was a "bad" app)


Depends.
You should be fine ~80% of the time.
But it's still shady.


----------



## Blazing angel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Depends.
You should be fine ~80% of the time.
But it's still shady.


I tried to log in, but ti said the app wasn't allowed on this device (so im guessing it was legit)

Anyways, cyanogenmod team released an update for the touchpad that allows all market apps to be downloaded


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


More people should use Linux, and you'd have less instructions. Not to mention, install less things.


running Ubuntu or something else?


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

I've been playing around with cm7 for 2 days now, quite well done for just an alpha. I'm using cpumaster and cruising at 1.7ghz with no issues. Have had no crashes or freezes since install. Good work cyanogenmod team!


----------



## Ice98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Sounds like the person might have thought the issue was with the charging port and not the charger.


its not an issue with the charger itself but actually the USB cable, HP knew about this issue and didnt do anything as far as recalling devices

i dont care because i pretty quickly swapped out for a 12foot micro USB cable so i can run it to an outlet that isnt close to me


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ice98*


its not an issue with the charger itself but actually the USB cable, HP knew about this issue and didnt do anything as far as recalling devices

i dont care because i pretty quickly swapped out for a 12foot micro USB cable so i can run it to an outlet that isnt close to me


I can attest to the cable shipped with the TP being complete ****. My first one broke rather quickly and the replacement followed suite. I'm currently using the cable that came with my kindle and couldn't be happier.


----------



## mbudden

Geeze. What're you guys doing to the cables?
Mine has been working fine.

At least it's a better quality cable than the crap cable you get from Apple that falls apart after a week.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Geeze. What're you guys doing to the cables?
Mine has been working fine.

At least it's a better quality cable than the crap cable you get from Apple that falls apart after a week.


The external build quality seems great, but they seem to like to die.


----------



## ALiShaikh

My cable died too


----------



## lsudvm

So does the android install wipe webOS and replace it or does it run withing webOS?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsudvm;15328302*
> So does the android install wipe webOS and replace it or does it run withing webOS?


Sigh.
No.

Dual boot.
They never were planning to rid WebOS from the tablet. Just dual boot.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtietje*


1) Install CM7 as instructed, *but be sure to include the moboot zip and the ClockworkMod zip*!
2) Boot into Android and connect the TouchPad via USB as an External Storage device
3) Download the Google Apps zip for CyanogenMod 7 from http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/index.ph...on/Google_Apps
4) Place the zipped file in the TouchPad file system
5) Reboot the TouchPad & use moboot to choose "ClockworkMod"
6) choose "install zip from sdcard"
7) choose "choose zip from sdcard"
8) find and select the "gapps-gb-20110828-signed.zip" file you placed on the Touchpad
9) Google Market & apps will install
10) Reboot into CM7
11) Enjoy!

*Update: Installing Google Maps*
Here's the map install .zip for CM7: http://www.mediafire.com/?uo2togtqqsuxhgl

You can download it in the Android Browser. It will save the file in the "Download" folder. 
Reboot into ClockworkMOD using Moboot and install the .zip from SD card.

*Update 2: Install Marketplace Patch to allow all apps*
Download this zip: http://www.filesonic.com/file/2558502594
Install using the ClockworkMod method mentioned in this post.
Install Facebook, Dolphin Browser HD, etc.
Thanks to ReviewHorizon.com


quote from wikirootz on market install
hope this helps some guys out, i know most have seen it but i know it works so i thought i would post it here.


----------



## mbudden

Wasn't able to get their gapps .zip to install


----------



## KarmaKiller

Anybody else notice that android takes MUCH more battery then WebOS? Previously, the battery would last for 8 hours + or more depending on what I was doing on the TP. Now with android I managed to kill it in under 4 hours, and that's with Juicy installed. (I guess it's supposed to help??)

Am I missing something or is this expected of the alpha build?


----------



## mbudden

.... looks like someone is new to Alpha builds of anything....

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller;15341055*
> Anybody else notice that android takes MUCH more battery then WebOS? Previously, the battery would last for 8 hours + or more depending on what I was doing on the TP. Now with android I managed to kill it in under 4 hours, and that's with Juicy installed. (I guess it's supposed to help??)
> 
> Am I missing something or is this expected of the alpha build?


Well, alpha comes before beta, so this is about as simple as it gets, from what I've read. It's just able to be put on the Touchpad. Surely tweaks, optimizations, bug fixes, better drivers...etc, will come in their own time.

I'm waiting for that time to fully give it a go. Until then, I've been happy with the Touchpad, and I will continue use it as a reader, and bedside computer.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15340604*
> Wasn't able to get their gapps .zip to install


what error did you get buddy
I used this one
http://cmw.22aaf3.com/gapps/gapps-gb-20110828-signed.zip
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller;15341055*
> Anybody else notice that android takes MUCH more battery then WebOS? Previously, the battery would last for 8 hours + or more depending on what I was doing on the TP. Now with android I managed to kill it in under 4 hours, and that's with Juicy installed. (I guess it's supposed to help??)
> 
> Am I missing something or is this expected of the alpha build?


I noticed this too, i wish there was an app like my archos had that i could turn down the cpu rating, that saved alot of time.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *downlinx*


what error did you get buddy
I used this one
http://cmw.22aaf3.com/gapps/gapps-gb...828-signed.zip

I noticed this too, i wish there was an app like my archos had that i could turn down the cpu rating, that saved alot of time.


SetCPU, its available on the market. But its free if you Google it and get the apk from the developers thread on XDA.

Do remember its a Alpha. Things will be fixed eventually. This is one of the reasons that they didn't want to release an Alpha. Too many complaints.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## downlinx

yep exactly, but im happy to submint feedback to them to make a better product.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


.... looks like someone is new to Alpha builds of anything....

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


Actually, no I'm not. I've ran several alpha's on my phone without this same issue. This is why I'm asking if others have experienced the same.

(Thanks for your helpful post though, it offered a great amount of information)


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*


Actually, no I'm not. I've ran several alpha's on my phone without this same issue. This is why I'm asking if others have experienced the same.

(Thanks for your helpful post though, it offered a great amount of information)










Then with a little bit of searching, then you would know that you're not the only one experiencing the same issue.

Like I said before, this is an Alpha. It's no where near Beta quality.
Things need to be fixed, and they will be fixed later on in Beta and I'm sure a lot will be fixed by the time a RC or even Final build is done.


----------



## ehpexs

Here is the changelog for the upcoming Alpha 2 release.

http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/list?can=2&q=Milestone%3DAlpha2&sort=&groupby=&colspec=ID+Type+Status+Priority+Milestone+Owner+Summary+Closed+Modified


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15343379*
> Then with a little bit of searching, then you would know that you're not the only one experiencing the same issue.
> 
> Like I said before, this is an Alpha. It's no where near Beta quality.
> Things need to be fixed, and they will be fixed later on in Beta and I'm sure a lot will be fixed by the time a RC or even Final build is done.


God forbid him spark some conversation...


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehpexs;15346493*
> Here is the changelog for the upcoming Alpha 2 release.
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/list?can=2&q=Milestone%3DAlpha2&sort=&groupby=&colspec=ID+Type+Status+Priority+Milestone+Owner+Summary+Closed+Modified


Does anyone know if it will be updatable with out having to run it the same way you installed it ( command prompt )?


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;15348446*
> Does anyone know if it will be updatable with out having to run it the same way you installed it ( command prompt )?


From what I understand, CM will release updates that can be installed via ClockworkMod


----------



## Infinite Jest

Well, I decided to call HP for my 1 month anniversary of waiting for the advance exchange replacement and they told me they would put me on the hot list. I asked if I was on the VIP or lava list yet, as I have now been on the hotlist for 4 weeks running. They weren't amused... Ahhh, good ol' HP.

I've had to upgrade to duct tape to hold the screen on now. Thanks HP!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamtheonlystevo;15348952*
> From what I understand, CM will release updates that can be installed via ClockworkMod


OK good, I already have that installed too.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Imma wait until beta


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*


I've had to upgrade to duct tape to hold the screen on now. Thanks HP!


that sucks, i really hope you get a new one because i am loving mine.


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*


Well, I decided to call HP for my 1 month anniversary of waiting for the advance exchange replacement and they told me they would put me on the hot list. I asked if I was on the VIP or lava list yet, as I have now been on the hotlist for 4 weeks running. They weren't amused... Ahhh, good ol' HP.

I've had to upgrade to duct tape to hold the screen on now. Thanks HP!


Screen coming off? Mine started toward the home button.


----------



## Ice98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Geeze. What're you guys doing to the cables?
Mine has been working fine.

At least it's a better quality cable than the crap cable you get from Apple that falls apart after a week.


its not user abuse its just defective cables, our store demos USB cable died, not sure if mine works cause I dont use it

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*


Imma wait until beta


me too, I can live with webOS, I actually really like it, just want my apps for netflix, crunchyroll, hulu, Comcast, etc


----------



## Djmatrix32

What is CMD on windows I need to run for ACMI installer?


----------



## Agenesis

Just read that ICS is out today, that should be quite exciting









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*


What is CMD on windows I need to run for ACMI installer?



Code:


Code:


novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller

Don't forget to cd, you don't want to be flashing blanks.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis;15356070*
> Just read that ICS is out today, that should be quite exciting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller
> 
> Don't forget to cd, you don't want to be flashing blanks.


It says "The system cannot find the file specified" what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32;15356246*
> It says "The system cannot find the file specified" what am I doing wrong?


You didn't cd.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis;15356293*
> You didn't cd.


Do I need to install the SDK?..........what you mean cd? I am sorry I don't ever use CMD.


----------



## skatingrocker17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32;15356340*
> Do I need to install the SDK?..........what you mean cd? I am sorry I don't ever use CMD.


Change directory. I like CM on it even though it's kind of buggy. Honeycomb would be great someday but I have am iPad 2 so the Touchpad is just laying around.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Can some one just make a video to help me







sorry for my n00bness.

*EDIT: I got it worked out was not using the right directory*


----------



## mbudden

To be honest, if you're having problems.
Then just wait until it's officially released.
I'd rather you not balls something up.


----------



## Genzel

Finally got a tracking number from HP SMB. I had kind of gave up on it. It's shipping from inside my state so I should get it tomorrow or the next day. I think I'll be happy messing with chroot until a CM beta is out.


----------



## DoomDash

cd = change directory. It's one of the commands to change the folder you are in in command prompt. So if you are in C:/ and you want to be in program files you go "cd Program Files". To see what folders you have in C:/ you can use "dir".

Anyway guys, check the news section, WebOS has an update!!!


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


cd = change directory. It's one of the commands to change the folder you are in in command prompt. So if you are in C:/ and you want to be in program files you go "cd Program Files". To see what folders you have in C:/ you can use "dir".

Anyway guys, check the news section, WebOS has an update!!!


A new update hmm.....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


To be honest, if you're having problems.
Then just wait until it's officially released.
I'd rather you not balls something up.


I was using the C:\\Program Files (x86)\\Palm\\SDK\\bin instead of the C:\\Program Files\\Palm, Inc directory so I got it on my own. :3


----------



## skatingrocker17

I'll be more excited when there's an update for Cyanogenmod.

When I first got the HP Touchpad I HATED it. Probably because I'm used to an iPad 2 which the TouchPad can't touch. I just found it to be very slow and boring.

Android on the Touchpad is much, much better; even in its unstable state. Funny thing is, I got my sister one and it's her first tablet and she absolutely LOVES it.


----------



## mbudden

Not all of us need a million apps etc etc.
I'm fine with the WebOS how it is. I don't mind dual booting one bit.

Any ways, updating one TouchPad now. Will update the other after it's done charging.


----------



## skatingrocker17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15360845*
> Not all of us need a million apps etc etc.
> I'm fine with the WebOS how it is. I don't mind dual booting one bit.
> 
> Any ways, updating one TouchPad now. Will update the other after it's done charging.


Is there any performance increase? I felt the last version was sluggish.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17*


Is there any performance increase? I felt the last version was sluggish.


Everyone on the webOS boards says it feels faster.


----------



## Skripka

Updating to 3.0.4 now...


----------



## skatingrocker17

It doesn't mess up Android or anything does it? I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## Shane1244

I just installed Android... Now I can't turn it off the with the button. Is there a software button to reboot in the settings menu or something??

*In Android. I'm like stuck in it lol


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Not all of us need a million apps etc etc.
I'm fine with the WebOS how it is. I don't mind dual booting one bit.

Any ways, updating one TouchPad now. Will update the other after it's done charging.


I like WebOS but I being able to dual boot also :3


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17*


Is there any performance increase? I felt the last version was sluggish.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


Everyone on the webOS boards says it feels faster.


True. But could be placebo.
Haven't played with it though.
Preware etc etc needs to be updated.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


I just installed Android... Now I can't turn it off the with the button. Is there a software button to reboot in the settings menu or something??

*In Android. I'm like stuck in it lol


I just reboot and then turn it off via the moboot menu.
It doesn't turn off via the Menu.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*


I like WebOS but I being able to dual boot also :3


Same.


----------



## DoomDash

I can tell its faster already, unsure if its as fast as it was with ocing but it is better.


----------



## DoomDash

Anyone else not being able to connect to the preware server?


----------



## mbudden

TBH. I wouldn't worry about Preware right now, as most of the things in it probably have broke and need to be updated.

Just removed Android and flashed 3.0.4 to my personal TouchPad. Going through setup in a minute. I'll go back to Android when it's less buggy.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


I can tell its faster already, unsure if its as fast as it was with ocing but it is better.


Strange thing...I didn't lose Dev Mode going to the new OS


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


TBH. I wouldn't worry about Preware right now, as most of the things in it probably have broke and need to be updated.

Just removed Android and flashed 3.0.4 to my personal TouchPad. Going through setup in a minute. I'll go back to Android when it's less buggy.


Yeah that's why I uninstalled almost everything I had. I did find a few programs that for sure worked like the unhide devmode, but I will wait until I know everything is working I guess.

I didn't have any issues at all with Android bugs yet, works quite well for me.


----------



## mbudden

Remember how when I first got my TouchPad, it was essentially DOA.
Well they sent me a replacement... And there is a dead strip on my screen.
While I did notice it when I got it, I thought it may have been an OS issue. I thought " hmm. I'll wait for an update to see if anything changes ". Well just got the update... And I can confirm there is a dead spot on my screen... The last thing I want to do is call HP... And do the whole CS thing... Again...


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Remember how when I first got my TouchPad, it was essentially DOA.
Well they sent me a replacement... And there is a dead strip on my screen.
While I did notice it when I got it, I thought it may have been an OS issue. I thought " hmm. I'll wait for an update to see if anything changes ". Well just got the update... And I can confirm there is a dead spot on my screen... The last thing I want to do is call HP... And do the whole CS thing... Again...


yeah they're arssholes. sent me the same dang touchpad back...and there are clearly multiple dead pixels and the CS rep specifically told me they'd replace it...what liars. screw hp


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993*


yeah they're arssholes. sent me the same dang touchpad back...and there are clearly multiple dead pixels and the CS rep specifically told me they'd replace it...what liars. screw hp


That's why you call back and raise hell.
That's what I essentially did for about a month.








Since they close in 15 mins, I'll just call in the morning.


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


That's why you call back and raise hell.
That's what I essentially did for about a month.








Since they close in 15 mins, I'll just call in the morning.


Dang...persistant. I might do that though if I'm bothered...problem is school is eating at my time


----------



## DoomDash

I just tested out Skype, the video quality is soooo much better ( for the person you call ) than it was. Before it was pathetic.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Windows 8 on a touchpad maybe?


----------



## mbudden

Possible. But doubt it.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Possible. But doubt it.


I would tri-boot :3


----------



## Darin

Just wait till teamdouche and the CM family merges ICS code into their main branch and we get it on the TP. So looking forward to it...


----------



## skatingrocker17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darin*


Just wait till teamdouche and the CM family merges ICS code into their main branch and we get it on the TP. So looking forward to it...


Wouldn't it make more sense to use Honeycomb? If possible that is.


----------



## soth7676

From what I understand honeycomb is not a open source code like gingerbread... so honeycomb coming to the TP doesn't seem like it will happen.... Though ICS is also open source so we can possibly be treated with that for our TPs

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darin

honeycomb isn't, and never will be, open source, but beyond that ICS is a massive upgrade to honeycomb. the CM team wrote the alpha version of tenderloin with ICS in mind, so it's not a question of if we are getting it, but when...


----------



## Djmatrix32

I do not have the market app does it not come with it?


----------



## ehpexs

The alpha 2 is out now

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?...-Touchpad-port


----------



## downlinx

update is up and running now.


----------



## mbudden

For all you that have been complaining.
Quote:


> Battery drain issues have been (partially) addressed


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15366360*
> For all you that have been complaining.


so were you able to get get android installed?


----------



## patricksiglin

it could just be me but the new os update seems to run smoother even at the stock speeds and it pairs nicely with the iphone to act as a speaker phone.


----------



## pohtangina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin;15366899*
> it could just be me but the new os update seems to run smoother even at the stock speeds and it pairs nicely with the iphone to act as a speaker phone.


++++1...funny thing is its MUCH snappier than when I had it @1.5ghz
...its now running @stock and still have to test the battery drain but did notice the battery didnt drain much last night I used it for 20 mins or so...


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pohtangina;15366976*
> ++++1...funny thing is its MUCH snappier than when I had it @1.5ghz
> ...its now running @stock and still have to test the battery drain but did notice the battery didnt drain much last night I used it for 20 mins or so...


Yeah it doesn't seem to drain as bad now and it does seem quicker so maybe they fixed a lot of things on the os side. I wonder what other major changes they made on this update.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx;15366408*
> so were you able to get get android installed?


Of course.
It's simple to do in Linux.
A bit harder to do in Windows if you're not familiar with CMD.

Haven't put Android Alpha 2 on it yet.
Though also haven't put much time into seeing how 4.0.2 performs.








Have to call HP today and look at getting another replacement.
There is a strip of screen that doesn't register touch.


----------



## DoomDash

The Android install is super easy, and you can easily google command prompt stuff if you need to. I have Alpha 2 on now, but just started playing with it.

When you guys see updates for programs that no longer work in Preware on the new WebOS build be sure to update us.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15367352*
> Of course.
> It's simple to do in Linux.
> A bit harder to do in Windows if you're not familiar with CMD.
> 
> Haven't put Android Alpha 2 on it yet.
> Though also haven't put much time into seeing how 4.0.2 performs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to call HP today and look at getting another replacement.
> There is a strip of screen that doesn't register touch.


I just noticed that one of mine started to crack near the speakers, did you have to call or email to get them to initiate an RMA?

Man, its only been a week since I've opened this one for the sole purpose of testing out Android too, these things are fragile as heck.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis;15367620*
> I just noticed that one of mine started to crack near the speakers, did you have to call or email to get them to initiate an RMA?
> 
> Man, its only been a week since I've opened this one for the sole purpose of testing out Android too, these things are fragile as heck.


I'm actually on the phone with them now.
Talking to them through the web is a joke.
Call them and talk to someone.

Advanced Replacement for my device... Since this is the second time I've had an issue.
But a almost 400$ hold... >_> seriously...


----------



## patricksiglin

I don't get it mine gets taken all over the place and I have no problems at all with any build quality. I guess I was one of the lucky ones?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin;15367796*
> I don't get it mine gets taken all over the place and I have no problems at all with any build quality. I guess I was one of the lucky ones?


I had no problems with my first one other than a bad flash.
The second one I got, has issues with the touch screen not registering a strip on the screen.

The other TouchPad I have is flawless except for silly little creaks in the plastic.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15367767*
> I'm actually on the phone with them now.
> Talking to them through the web is a joke.
> Call them and talk to someone.
> 
> Advanced Replacement for my device... Since this is the second time I've had an issue.
> But a almost 400$ hold... >_> seriously...


Christ that is steep








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin;15367796*
> I don't get it mine gets taken all over the place and I have no problems at all with any build quality. I guess I was one of the lucky ones?


The build quality is questionable. I had a 16GB that I got back in August is still kicking strong even after I gave it to my friend, and the only "issue" with it is the volume button being quite loose and you can hear it moving around if you shake the touchpad.

This thing I opened just a week ago is near perfect - pure white screen, longer lasting battery, all buttons are snug and snappy, with the only fault being the 1mm long crack forming near the speaker.

And it is apparent that this will occur again even after I get a replacement, so the extra hassle is useless. Shame too since the touchpad is such a nice toy.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin;15367796*
> I don't get it mine gets taken all over the place and I have no problems at all with any build quality. I guess I was one of the lucky ones?


Same here, and my girlfriend has dropped it like 4 times before I bought a case, no problems.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis;15367909*
> Christ that is steep


That's what I said... In my head...
I mean... I paid 149...


----------



## patricksiglin

I checked mine again and it is absolutely flawless. Keeping my fingers crossed that no cracks form.


----------



## Lemondrips

Looking forward to trying CM7 out my pad will be here tomorrow.


----------



## mbudden

My replacement should be here Monday...
Let's hope, since she did say the repair center has a huge backlog.


----------



## cyanmcleod

well i put cm7 on mine and so far its great, i love using netflix without doing all the splashtop crap.


----------



## Agenesis

Damn it, HP, why does everything I buy from you have to break.










Daily public service announcement: Check your Touchpad for cracks


----------



## Infinite Jest

Well, it turns out I'm going to be getting an advance replacement for my advance replacement unit that took a month to get in the first place. It came with the same glass-popping-out issue, but this time with the added bonus of a shell that wasn't glued on at all, leading me to be able to push on it and it flex in and stick and pop back out. Awesome!
They can't process it until Monday when they should have the original TP back in their custody, but I'm supposedly going to be getting an "Engineer Certified" unit. I bet it's the same guy that takes care of the "fire list"!

I haven't had much luck with hardware lately (my gtx 580 is on its way back from EVGA as we speak), so this is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*


Well, it turns out I'm going to be getting an advance replacement for my advance replacement unit that took a month to get in the first place. It came with the same glass-popping-out issue, but this time with the added bonus of a shell that wasn't glued on at all, leading me to be able to push on it and it flex in and stick and pop back out. Awesome!
They can't process it until Monday when they should have the original TP back in their custody, but I'm supposedly going to be getting an "Engineer Certified" unit. I bet it's the same guy that takes care of the "fire list"!

I haven't had much luck with hardware lately (my gtx 580 is on its way back from EVGA as we speak), so this is just the icing on the cake.


Oh dang I noticed a while ago sorta the same thing with my screen looking like it was going to pop out. But the Best of luck to you.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*


Oh dang I noticed a while ago sorta the same thing with my screen looking like it was going to pop out. But the Best of luck to you.










Well, the original touchpad I bought was sent in for repair and returned untouched, and has since progressed to the point where tape was required to keep the screen on. Comparatively, the new one wasn't bad at all, but the shell thing is just ridiculous for a refurbished unit. I sincerely hope someone takes a look at the next one they send.


----------



## DoomDash

A little crack like that doesn't bother me, even if I did get one. I have it in its case covering that at all times anyway.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;15386973*
> A little crack like that doesn't bother me, even if I did get one. I have it in its case covering that at all times anyway.


The screen is snap on. If the crack continues to grow then sooner or later it would unlatch the screen and the whole thing will fall apart.

If the crack itself is an isolated issue then I'm certain it wouldn't bother most people.


----------



## Ice98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agenesis*


The screen is snap on. If the crack continues to grow then sooner or later it would unlatch the screen and the whole thing will fall apart.

If the crack itself is an isolated issue then I'm certain it wouldn't bother most people.


thats what gorilla glue is for...

besides the point, i got a 2-year warranty when i bought mine, so if i start having issues 2 years down the line i get my money back (well, in radioshack store credit, but hey, im a shack fanatic)


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ice98*


thats what gorilla glue is for...

besides the point, i got a 2-year warranty when i bought mine, so if i start having issues 2 years down the line i get my money back (well, in radioshack store credit, but hey, im a shack fanatic)


You must have gotten a damn good salesman for him to pull off an extended warranty on you









---
Edit: Called HP support yesterday and the UPS man knocked on the door now with a next day'ed empty box with all the materials inside for me to ship it back.

If I get a functional Touchpad back this might be the best RMA experience ever


----------



## mbudden

I doubt it will go that smoothly, don't think I'm just trying to rain on your parade though.
I did have to wait almost a month for mine to be "repaired".


----------



## patricksiglin

I have joined the cracked speaker club. Mine just appeared today. I called HP and they are sending me another one overnight. I opted for the advanced replacement. So I will get mine and have 15 days to send my defective one back. I hope this isn't going to be an ongoing thing. I guess these things have some really weak plastic. Mine cracked when it got colder so maybe due to weather change?


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin;15396846*
> I have joined the cracked speaker club. Mine just appeared today. I called HP and they are sending me another one overnight. I opted for the advanced replacement. So I will get mine and have 15 days to send my defective one back. I hope this isn't going to be an ongoing thing. I guess these things have some really weak plastic. Mine cracked when it got colder so maybe due to weather change?


Just build quality. I won't even dare touching my replacement when it comes, just going to straight up sell it because I know for sure this will happen again.

Also how much did the rep ask you for advanced rma? My guy asked me for $60 + $350


----------



## Genzel

I guess I lucked out. No, issues with mine on delivery. FedEx seemed to have fun driving around the country at random though.

Yes, I know I just jinxed myself.


----------



## mbudden

LOL.
Remember how I just called them yesterday?
Well I got an email not to long ago with the tracking number.
I check it.... It says it's been delivered. I run outside and sure enough. It's sitting right there.
I feel bad for you guys that are waiting months to get their device from Advanced Replacement...

I'll be shipping back the broken one tomorrow.
Let's hope that one of you guys don't get it unless it's fixed


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15398900*
> LOL.
> Remember how I just called them yesterday?
> Well I got an email not to long ago with the tracking number.
> I check it.... It says it's been delivered. I run outside and sure enough. It's sitting right there.
> I feel bad for you guys that are waiting months to get their device from Advanced Replacement...
> 
> I'll be shipping back the broken one tomorrow.
> Let's hope that one of you guys don't get it unless it's fixed


How does the replacement look?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin;15398914*
> How does the replacement look?


It looks good so far. I haven't pulled it out of the plastic though.
I'm doing a Secure Erase now on the old one and then will be packaging it up.
The screen is flush with the edges, unlike the first one and the one that's erasing now.

EDIT: Overall, it's better quality than the one I gave to my parents.
The first one that bricked, and the one that is being erased now. The button sits flush with the screen, the screen sits flush with the edges. I'm quite impressed. But time will tell.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15398981*
> It looks good so far. I haven't pulled it out of the plastic though.
> I'm doing a Secure Erase now on the old one and then will be packaging it up.
> The screen is flush with the edges, unlike the first one and the one that's erasing now.
> 
> EDIT: Overall, it's better quality than the one I gave to my parents.
> The first one that bricked, and the one that is being erased now. The button sits flush with the screen, the screen sits flush with the edges. I'm quite impressed. But time will tell.


Good luck. Mine is suppose to be here Monday. So that is a quick turn around.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis;15387513*
> The screen is snap on. If the crack continues to grow then sooner or later it would unlatch the screen and the whole thing will fall apart.
> 
> If the crack itself is an isolated issue then I'm certain it wouldn't bother most people.


I have glue and skillz.


----------



## Demented

Ok, simple question. I updated webOS, so now all of my preware packages are borked. What is the simplest way to get them functioning again?

I was thinking of just making a list of what I had installed, uninstall all of them, then reinstall them.


----------



## mbudden

TBH. Only a select few work.
Going to have to wait until things are updated.


----------



## DoomDash

I will give rep to anyone who makes a list of what is working and what isn't. Or if they find one.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


TBH. Only a select few work.
Going to have to wait until things are updated.


Crap...anyway to downgrade?


----------



## Genzel

Uberkernal and Guvnah seem to be working. A lot of the stuff(Preware) I've tried out seems borked though. The preader freeware ereader is disappointing. It manages to mangle most of what I give it. Reading a book with the kindle app. My kindle 2 is safe though. I can see this thing being headache inducing through blocks of script.

posting from my touchpad through stock browser. still happy with purchase.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


I will give rep to anyone who makes a list of what is working and what isn't. Or if they find one.


TBH. Just look in PreWare when it updates.
A lot of the stuff was moved back to the Beta/Alpha channels when found it didn't work.
A lot of things that I would have installed in 3.0.2 were gone, meaning that it must be in the Alpha/Beta channels.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


Crap...anyway to downgrade?


Just uninstall the stuff and wait for the updates to come.
On my parents TP, I just did a Full Erase in the options. They didn't notice.








Just haven't put PreWare and UberKernel on it for them though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Genzel*


Uberkernal and Guvnah seem to be working. A lot of the stuff(Preware) I've tried out seems borked though. The preader freeware ereader is disappointing. It manages to mangle most of what I give it. Reading a book with the kindle app. My kindle 2 is safe though. I can see this thing being headache inducing through blocks of script.

posting from my touchpad through stock browser. still happy with purchase.


Yep. I can also confirm that it's working.
Other than this one dead pixel on this new TouchPad, I'm happy.







I can live with one dead pixel.


----------



## Blazing angel

Has anyone gotten a iPhone to pair with the touchpad?
it won't work for me


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


Crap...anyway to downgrade?


webos doctor. you can choose anywhere from 3.0 to 3.04 (or whichever the latest version is now).


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agenesis*


webos doctor. you can choose anywhere from 3.0 to 3.04 (or whichever the latest version is now).


A little late now. I just did a full erase. However, I had issues getting WebOS doctor or Preware on the touchpad using my laptop as the PC. I might give that a go when I get home.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blazing angel*


Has anyone gotten a iPhone to pair with the touchpad?
it won't work for me


yeah my 3gs works fine with it.


----------



## veblen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


I will give rep to anyone who makes a list of what is working and what isn't. Or if they find one.


Just had five Preware updates show up today for 3.0.4:

1. Remove Tap Ripple
2. UberKernel
3. Ad Blocker
4. Advanced Reset Options
5. Unthrottle Download Manager

I think Jason Robitaille essentially updated most of his programs for 3.0.4.

Am having fun with the Alpha 2 build of Cyanogen though.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *veblen*


Just had five Preware updates show up today for 3.0.4:

1. Remove Tap Ripple
2. UberKernel
3. Ad Blocker
4. Advanced Reset Options
5. Unthrottle Download Manager

I think Jason Robitaille essentially updated most of his programs for 3.0.4.

Am having fun with the Alpha 2 build of Cyanogen though.










Thanks, rep as promised.


----------



## Genzel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


Thanks, rep as promised.


Just open preware. It lists updates by date.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Genzel*


Just open preware. It lists updates by date.


Yeah, but I made the mistake of uninstalling most of the things I had on there, like the ripple removal ect, so it doesn't show them for me.

Speaking of which, does anyone else have any issues connecting to preware recently? I can't browse the list of available packages, most likely due to an error when its downloading the info while opening it.


----------



## Genzel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


Yeah, but I made the mistake of uninstalling most of the things I had on there, like the ripple removal ect, so it doesn't show them for me.

Speaking of which, does anyone else have any issues connecting to preware recently? I can't browse the list of available packages, most likely due to an error when its downloading the info while opening it.


It's working fine for me. Try a delete re install maybe.


----------



## DoomDash

Re-installed and it's working fine now, whew. yay at 1.5 ghz again with the new WebOS







.


----------



## Genzel

Anyone have the Ubuntu Chroot working. I'm thinking it's a user error issue atm. I typoed extfs instead of ext3fs naming the ext3 volume initially. I fixed and redid the process to no benefit. I'm going to mess with it more when I have a linux flavor reinstalled on my desktop and more time. Just wondering if it might be a issue with current patch.


----------



## mbudden

Just installed some of the things that were missing. 
Still loving WebOS, I wish it had more support and I think it could be great.
The Calendar and the Email client is top notch. Much better than what Android offers.


----------



## lsudvm

Updated original post with the link for adding the Beta feed which replaces the previous method for adding experimental testing feeds. F4 kernel works on 3.0.4


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15415850*
> Just installed some of the things that were missing.
> Still loving WebOS, I wish it had more support and I think it could be great.
> The Calendar and the Email client is top notch. Much better than what Android offers.


WebOS is awesome. From my own experience it's my favorite tablet OS, but as you said it needed more support







.


----------



## mbudden

I really do hope that HP licenses it out to some good company, I would hate to see WebOS die.
& I wish that they would make F4 a stable release and made it so that it didn't have the scrolling text when booting up.


----------



## Nburnes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15419863*
> I really do hope that HP licenses it out to some good company, I would hate to see WebOS die.
> & I wish that they would make F4 a stable release and made it so that it didn't have the scrolling text when booting up.


webOS isn't going to die anytime soon I don't believe. 3.1.0 is in development currently.


----------



## spinejam

Anyone have instructions to tether an HP TP to an iphone4 for internet access via the iphone?


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spinejam*


Anyone have instructions to tether an HP TP to an iphone4 for internet access via the iphone?


cant help you but i can say the tethering with my android phones works perfectly in both web os and cm7 alpha so i am sure it cant be done.


----------



## Ice98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Just installed some of the things that were missing. 
Still loving WebOS, I wish it had more support and I think it could be great.
The Calendar and the Email client is top notch. Much better than what Android offers.


the only problem i have found with the email is it often wont display older emails from my yahoo box, and the search feature doesnt seem to work very well either

also has f15c been updated yet?

and is anyone else having issues with preware not showing anything but installed items? i have uninstalled and reinstalled it 3 times, following the testing feeds instructions on how to enable beta feeds each time and still nothing

edit: i feel ******ed now, i had wifi turned off (self-facepalm)


----------



## mbudden

I don't use Yahoo.
Gmail works perfectly though.


----------



## DoomDash

There used to be a "Patch" on Preware that made for more accurate TouchPad clicking, and now I can't find it. It's not under any section I can find, or in my installed list. Anyone know if I was making that up? Also missing a bunch of ones I thought were to help speed it up, that came in preware ( outside overclocking which I already have working great ).


----------



## mbudden

Might have been pushed to the Beta or the Alpha channels.
Or taken out completely all together since 3.0.4 isn't supported.
They might just need to be updated.


----------



## iandroo888

anyone have any ideas why no profiles show up in Govnah ?? tried uninstalling/reinstalling... restarting... uninstalling the kernals (UberKernal/F4 Phantom)... everything... reinstalling... no workie now.. doesnt even show the Palm Default one...

on one TP, 3.0.4 + Govnah + UberKernel worked perfectly at 1.5GHz.. then i got jumpy and wanted to try the beta ones and installed beta test feed.. uninstalled UK and installed F4 Phantom... restarted... now nothing shows up in profile









on another TP, not sure what the owner has done... 3.0.4... i installed Govnah and UK... no profiles showed up...

any ideas how to restore that??


----------



## mbudden

I didn't think that any other profiles shown when you used F4 etc etc. You had to make a custom one with 1.7Ghz and then save it as a profile.


----------



## iandroo888

for some odd reason, on the TP that i installed F4 on, randomly now it shows the 1.5 and 1.7 profiles....

the other one is still blank


----------



## skwannabe

So can we connect our touchpad to the calls we make on non hp phones now?


----------



## Genzel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


There used to be a "Patch" on Preware that made for more accurate TouchPad clicking, and now I can't find it. It's not under any section I can find, or in my installed list. Anyone know if I was making that up? Also missing a bunch of ones I thought were to help speed it up, that came in preware ( outside overclocking which I already have working great ).


It came out today in preware under the name buttah. Are things you had previously installed and deleted still not showing up? Just curious, Muffle system logging and remove dropped packet logging came out today. I think they're releasing the performance stuff I've read about bit by bit.


----------



## mbudden

I tried Private Browsing, but it wouldn't allow me to select the menu to see if it worked or not.
I will give a look into the patches that have been updated.

Tried downloading the KalemSoft Trial to see if I could get it to stream my content from my FreeNAS. But every time it would open Preware. My TP would crash...


----------



## Shane1244

I was thinking of getting that 3M carbon fiber for my Touchpad.. do you think it'd go over the corners though?


----------



## mbudden

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Shane1244*   I was thinking of getting that 3M carbon fiber for my Touchpad.. do you think it'd go over the corners though?  
I'm sure it would. Add a little bit of heat and I'm sure it'd work just fine. 
There is a really good Carbon Fibre guide somewhere here on OCN about doing a mouse... I'm sure if you search, you'll find it. It tells you how to conform it around corners.

Similar to this.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Genzel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


I was thinking of getting that 3M carbon fiber for my Touchpad.. do you think it'd go over the corners though?


Which one? If not precut, it's going to be kind of pita getting the holes cut that you need unless you're covering just the back. I got the skinomi carbon fiber back cover. It turned out alright. A hair driver is needed though.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


I'm sure it would. Add a little bit of heat and I'm sure it'd work just fine. 
There is a really good Carbon Fibre guide somewhere here on OCN about doing a mouse... I'm sure if you search, you'll find it. It tells you how to conform it around corners.

Similar to this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwhQUOeWR4M


Thats what I was thinking if I used a hot hairdryer..

I remember that tutorial too. I wanna wrap it all the way around though, so there two like 150 degree turns on the corners.. I'm just not sure if it'll give enough stretch.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Genzel*


Which one? If not precut, it's going to be kind of pita getting the holes cut that you need unless you're covering just the back. I got the skinomi carbon fiber back cover. It turned out alright. A hair driver is needed though.


Im just buying a sheet of it and warpping the entire thing. Cutting the whole will be easy with a really sharp knife, Im just worried about the corners.


----------



## Genzel

It's going to crinkle a bit at the corners if you don't cut small windows. A razor or exacto knife is preferable to a knife.

Edit for reading; I don't see 150 making it. Get enough to experiment with.


----------



## Agenesis

http://gizmodo.com/5853324/fox-hps-p...8-on-touchpads

First Android, now this.


----------



## mbudden

http://www.precentral.net/hp-using-t...s-buyers-rumor

It was mentioned on PreCentral the other day.
TBH, I wouldn't mind Windows 8 on it. Windows 8 looks pretty slick for tablet use.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15454909*
> http://www.precentral.net/hp-using-touchpad-test-windows-8-meeting-webos-buyers-rumor
> 
> It was mentioned on PreCentral the other day.
> TBH, I wouldn't mind Windows 8 on it. Windows 8 looks pretty slick for tablet use.


Yes. I agree with this. This $99 investment is looking to have some awesome options!


----------



## mbudden

WebOS, Android, & Windows 8?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15456930*
> WebOS, Android, & Windows 8?


Yeah, one of the first, if not THE first tri-platform tablet.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Definitely still happy I bought one.

Works great with WebOS as it is. Now the opportunity to run multiple OS's, nice.


----------



## spinal_chord

The 3m carbon wrap is stretchable around corners but looking at my touchpad last night i'm not sure if you'd manage to get it to stretch and stay secure if your wrapping around it completely, also if you stretch it too much it'll look deformed.

Plus, if your wrapping around edges/corners that are quite an accute angle you really need to be using 3m primer so it holds properly, which then adds another problem of applying it neatly. You don't want to be cutting any "small windows" that's for sure.

The corners of the touchpad are the only thing that have stopped me from doing mine as i just don't think it'll look perfect enough for my liking.

Dave.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;15457030*
> Yeah, one of the first, if not THE first tri-platform tablet.


And to be honest, the only other tablet/phone that I know of to boot a non-shipped ROM would be the HTC HD2. Windows Mobile & Android.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy;15457056*
> Definitely still happy I bought one.
> 
> Works great with WebOS as it is. Now the opportunity to run multiple OS's, nice.


WebOS is great, that's if they keep up and maintain it.
While application selection isn't amazing, that's where dual booting comes in.


----------



## DoomDash

Can't wait for my triple boot







.

Anyone having moboot stop responding to touch @ the boot options on start up?







Not a huge deal, might re-install it.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15458838*
> And to be honest, the only other tablet/phone that I know of to boot *from NAND*, a non-shipped ROM would be the HTC HD2. Windows Mobile & Android.


Whoops. I forgot to mention from NAND. Just happened to think of the multiple Windows Mobile devices like the HTC Rhodium that can boot it from the SD card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;15460041*
> Can't wait for my triple boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyone having moboot stop responding to touch @ the boot options on start up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a huge deal, might re-install it.


TBH. I never knew moboot used touch. I just used the volume keys.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Whoops. I forgot to mention from NAND. Just happened to think of the multiple Windows Mobile devices like the HTC Rhodium that can boot it from the SD card.

TBH. I never knew moboot used touch. I just used the volume keys.


I am almost positive it did, but maybe I imagined it.


----------



## DoomDash

Any feel like the battery drains faster with the webOS update?


----------



## Skripka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


Any feel like the battery drains faster with the webOS update?


I feel like it drains slower and boots faster.







Haven't measured though.


----------



## Agenesis

Are you guys getting any tracking with your RMAs? Christ its been a week and HP is just taking its sweet time.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agenesis*


Are you guys getting any tracking with your RMAs? Christ its been a week and HP is just taking its sweet time.


Their warranty service is a mess. I'm on my second advance exchange (been 5 days so far with no tracking either, which is kind of worrying me as the first one took 32 days) and it's been nothing but a pain in the ass.

As for the tracking, if you have your SRO # and your last name (hopefully you remember this one), you can get a status here: https://support.palm.com/eservice_en...ETS=1319836535


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;15490165*
> Their warranty service is a mess. I'm on my second advance exchange (been 5 days so far with no tracking either, which is kind of worrying me as the first one took 32 days) and it's been nothing but a pain in the ass.
> 
> As for the tracking, if you have your SRO # and your last name (hopefully you remember this one), you can get a status here: https://support.palm.com/eservice_enu/start.swe?SWECmd=GotoView&_sn=vielCVJ8U8JYuiT6oZG70wRLe21oMwShurUURrrMv2c_&SWEView=PALM+Check+SRO+Load&SWEHo=support.palm.com&SWETS=1319836535


Never knew there was even tracking. Thanks








Quote:


> Status: Waiting for device


HPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## mbudden

They sent me a tracking number with my Advanced Exchange... and it got to me in a day after the phone call.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


They sent me a tracking number with my Advanced Exchange... and it got to me in a day after the phone call.


Hmmm... Well, maybe this (my bad luck)is payback for never owning an HP pc. Oddly enough, after calling for the 5th time on day 31 of the first AE, I got a TP the next morning via overnight airmail. At least this time they only took a $1 hold on my account. Oh well, I think I'm expecting too much. Here's to webOS not being axed any time soon!


----------



## Djmatrix32

About the RMA I got this in my email...

EDIT: I have overclocked to 1.5 on the new update.


----------



## mbudden

That is true, they don't really have stock left.
Same goes with the stock at the RMA facility.
This time when I sent my TP back, it didn't go to the repair center in Texas.
It went to Foxconn in Texas.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15496637*
> That is true, they don't really have stock left.
> Same goes with the stock at the RMA facility.
> This time when I sent my TP back, it didn't go to the repair center in Texas.
> It went to Foxconn in Texas.


Crap. Looks like I'll be calling HP today.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;15497423*
> Crap. Looks like I'll be calling HP today.


TBH mate. Just call them maybe twice a week. Keep badgering them for status updates. Someone will get something done. That's what I did.


----------



## skwannabe

Anyone got the hp bt keyboard to pair up with android installed on the touchpad?

-edit-
I got it working for anyone who is interested. When android asks for the password which is 0000, you must also do the same on the keyboard. 0000 Enter

Typing on the bluetooth keyboard on my hp touchpad.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Any one els get that email?


----------



## Agenesis

Oh boy I just got my Touchpad back after 2 weeks.

Inspected the thing, no cracks, looks brand new.

Oh man, HP did a great job, now just let me clean the screen while webos is restoring itself.

What a pleasant experience, HP is awes-

THERE ARE SPECKS OF DUST STUCK UNDER THE SCREEN


----------



## mbudden

I have a dead pixel from my Advanced Exchange and it's in a spot where you notice it.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


I have a dead pixel from my Advanced Exchange and it's in a spot where you notice it.










Yes, I just noticed there is a dead pixel in the middle of the screen.

And now this imbecile I'm chatting with wants me to do a touchscreen test for a dead pixel and dust stuck under the screen.

Great.

And an hour later ZERO progress.


----------



## mbudden

To be honest, I don't mind. I at least have a functional and working TouchPad. One that doesn't look like they nabbed one it from a returns box that just arrived.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Their QA sucks big time. My 2nd AE arrived and the screen had about 1/4 of the brightness of my current unit. More or less, I said eff it and that I'd deal with the popping back panel and protruding screen, so I contacted them to tell them I'd be sending back the one I had just received and I'd deal with the old one rather than deal with this run-around again. He put me on hold talked to his supervisor and told me they'd be sending me an engineer inspected one ASAP. So... I don't know. I'm so sick of talking about exchanging a $150 tablet. At least when the TP works it is a very nice piece of hardware!


----------



## DoomDash

Some unlucky people in this thread. I still have zero problems with any hardware issues.


----------



## Thedark1337

same thing. Mine has been running fine since i bought it a few weeks ago


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Man, feel sorry for the guys with defective units.

Mine has been flawless since day one. But I was one of the first to get it.

For the people that are having issues, did they come from a later batch?


----------



## DoomDash

I had one as soon as the firesale started.


----------



## Agenesis

YAY for RMA #3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Any of you brave enough to buy my 32gb at cost when it comes back from RMA, UNOPENED and UNCHECKED????!?!?!


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis;15569023*
> YAY for RMA #3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Any of you brave enough to buy my 32gb at cost when it comes back from RMA, UNOPENED and UNCHECKED????!?!?!


Make a for sale thread. I bet someone bites pretty quick as is or if you offer to help with rma.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis;15569023*
> YAY for RMA #3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Any of you brave enough to buy my 32gb at cost when it comes back from RMA, UNOPENED and UNCHECKED????!?!?!


Too bad you can only sell it at cost on OCN.








Hit the fleabay if you want to make some $$$.


----------



## michintom

Wow....mine has been working flawless since day one....both my touchpads :/


----------



## mbudden

To be honest, the first ones quality was SUPERB.
It just ended up bricking itself during the update to 3.0.2.
Second one was crap, a portion of the touchscreen was unresponsive.
But this third one, which I assume was Engineer inspected one is AMAZING. Wow.


----------



## Higgins

Seems I was lucky with mine. Been flawless except its been waiting for android since I bought it.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Seems I was lucky with mine. Been flawless except its been waiting for android since I bought it.










Not giving the Alpha a shot? Its quite functional the way it sits right now.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Jras

Magazine addicts would be glad to know that the zinio magazine app came out recently. Form what I see in the free magazine, quality and rendering is good.

Also, 4 new codes were just released.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15570769*
> Not giving the Alpha a shot? Its quite functional the way it sits right now.


Understatement.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Some goodish news finally: I received my third AE replacement 3 days after I told them they could go copulate with themselves and it is the first unit I've had without the screen popping out. That said, the bezel was a little chewed up from where I presume they had to work it in around where the clips are. It's only slightly dimmer than the unit I have now and uses less battery at a readable brightness (oddly enough) as well as benching 10 point lower in lithium benchmark @ 1.5 ghz. I think I've found a keeper!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*


Some goodish news finally: I received my third AE replacement 3 days after I told them they could go copulate with themselves and it is the first unit I've had without the screen popping out. That said, the bezel was a little chewed up from where I presume they had to work it in around where the clips are. It's only slightly dimmer than the unit I have now and uses less battery at a readable brightness (oddly enough) as well as benching 10 point lower in lithium benchmark @ 1.5 ghz. I think I've found a keeper!


Really glad to hear that you finally ended up with a good unit.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15584968*
> Really glad to hear that you finally ended up with a good unit.


I think I spoke to soon... I was ready to send back my other one, even going as far as to (finally) putting a screen protector on the new one. After fiddling around with it, I found there was a touch sensitivity issue with the panel intermittently. I tried removing all patches, adding touch sensitivity patch, removing the screen protector, doctoring it, and even rolling back to 3.0.2 with no luck. For some reason, for the first few minutes I have it one, the sensitivity is spot on (like the other one I have), but after that, it gets spotty. I'm pretty sure it' software, but going through all of this make me unsure. I give up damnit!


----------



## mbudden

Try a few of the patches in preware and see if that fixes your issue. I believe that there is two patches pertaining to touchscreen sensitivity.

The more and more that I play with webOS the more that I begin to like it more and more. Not to mention the keyboard is a dream to type on. A lot better than the one in android. Currently typing from it now. Hah.


----------



## lp75220

Is there a place anyone know of where i can get a sub 200 dollar touchpad?


----------



## mbudden

I highly doubt you'll find a place.
They're in high demand... lol


----------



## soth7676

Ebay is your best bet...though doubt you will get for less than 200.... I was fortunate enough to get the two I did... however one was for my neighbor....to replace the laptop that would BSOD on her minutes after turning on... Good luck on your search though

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lp75220;15604209*
> Is there a place anyone know of where i can get a sub 200 dollar touchpad?


The 16GBs might drop to sub $200 in a month or two, but other than black Friday I honestly think the touchpads won't go back to their firesale prices again.


----------



## mbudden

I have thought about selling my 32GB one.
But... I have always had second thoughts.


----------



## downlinx

i got a few 16gb versions from PCmall last week for work that were $198 but i doubt they have anymore by now.

by chance does anyone have the citrix app for the WebOS? It seems to be missing from the market?


----------



## jameskelsey

Is Cyanogen's Android port the only one out for the TP? I'd like to put Android on mine but the Cyanogen one seems a little buggy from what I've read.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameskelsey*
> 
> Is Cyanogen's Android port the only one out for the TP? I'd like to put Android on mine but the Cyanogen one seems a little buggy from what I've read.


Cyanogen is the only one developing Android for the TouchPad. There may be another ROM but it ain't going to be any better. There is bugs, but that's because its an Alpha quality build. If you want Android on your TouchPad that has no problems, then wait for a Release Candidate or a Final Build.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## mbudden

For you guys that have Android on your TouchPad.
Quickoffice Pro HD for free from Amazon. It's their free app of the day. Go get it while it's hot

http://www.amazon.com/Quickoffice-Pro-HD-Honeycomb-Tablets/dp/B005QPH25U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=mobile-apps&qid=1321261059&sr=1-1

If you have a Android phone, then you can get the Pro version as well.

http://www.amazon.com/Quickoffice-Inc-Pro/dp/B004VMZT6S/ref=pd_sim_mas_4


----------



## downlinx

wondering how long it will be before there is a CM7 ICS for the touchpad as the source was released today?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> wondering how long it will be before there is a *CM9* ICS for the touchpad as the source was released today?


Fixed.

And it will be a while.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> Fixed.
> And it will be a while.


sorry, and thanks

i give it 3 months and we will see an alpha image.


----------



## mbudden

For you guys with Android on your tablet.
I installed a SOD fix and now battery life is a lot better. Not to mention. I can leave it sit for a while and not have it SOD on me


----------



## Robitussin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> For you guys with Android on your tablet.
> I installed a SOD fix and now battery life is a lot better. Not to mention. I can leave it sit for a while and not have it SOD on me


Could you put up a link for this fix? Its really annoying not being able to leave it on android and go somewhere with out having to do a soft reset each time.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robitussin*
> 
> Could you put up a link for this fix? Its really annoying not being able to leave it on android and go somewhere with out having to do a soft reset each time.


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8853-working-sod-fix-from-dalingrin/

Here you go mate.
Make sure when you flash it via CWM, you clear your cache before installation. And then boot BACK into CWM and do it again. Or else you'll experience weird reboots etc etc, that the other people in that thread were experiencing. I did a clear cache only before the installation and I did experience some weird issues, but then I cleared it again and it was fine.

If you don't feel like doing this, then wait for Alpha 3. This will be integrated with it.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> For you guys that have Android on your TouchPad.
> Quickoffice Pro HD for free from Amazon. It's their free app of the day. Go get it while it's hot
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Quickoffice-Pro-HD-Honeycomb-Tablets/dp/B005QPH25U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=mobile-apps&qid=1321261059&sr=1-1
> 
> If you have a Android phone, then you can get the Pro version as well.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Quickoffice-Inc-Pro/dp/B004VMZT6S/ref=pd_sim_mas_4


Thanks a bunch mbudden!!!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka*
> 
> Thanks a bunch mbudden!!!


No problem mate. Though it won't install because it's not running Honeycomb








But when ICS is ported to Android, you'll have it in your inventory for use









EDIT: Also make sure you ' buy ' it from Amazon website so you make sure its in your inventory.


----------



## kaxel

I can't get my Touchpad into recovery mode. Whenever I start it up holding the volume up button with the HP logo up it just starts normally. When I try it while it is plugged in it goes into USB mode to load files, but not do a webos doctor restore. Any ideas?


----------



## mbudden

That's interesting.
No matter how long you hold the power up button, it doesn't go into recovery?


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaxel*
> 
> I can't get my Touchpad into recovery mode. Whenever I start it up holding the volume up button with the HP logo up it just starts normally. When I try it while it is plugged in it goes into USB mode to load files, but not do a webos doctor restore. Any ideas?


WebOS doctor now automatically puts your device into recovery mode if you have it hooked up to usb, no need for manual recovery mode anymore.


----------



## mbudden

Take a look at the up time.


----------



## Higgins

Selling my touchpad to a fellow OCN member. It was great being a part of this new community that will eventually be android, but I'm selling that plus my asus ul30 laptop towards a new ultrabook.









Have fun everyone.


----------



## DoomDash

I was thinking about trading mine or selling it for a Amazon Kindle, but then again I don't really need either and I'll be using my PS Vita for all my tablet needs soon enough.


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I was thinking about trading mine or selling it for a Amazon Kindle, but then again I don't really need either and I'll be using my PS Vita for all my tablet needs soon enough.


I just made the change. Sold my touchpad for 240 on ebay and bought myself the kindle fire. The screen is too small to really enjoy web browsing but for videos its decent. I'm already rooted and running a different launcher on the fire. Great little device for only $200


----------



## jameskelsey

Cyanogen says check back in 2 months for ICS CM9 for the TP and they will push CM7.2 while they work on CM9. I wonder how long before CM7.2?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameskelsey*
> 
> Cyanogen says check back in 2 months for ICS CM9 for the TP and they will push CM7.2 while they work on CM9. I wonder how long before CM7.2?


IIRC, it's in RC2.
http://android.modaco.com/page/news/_/android/cyanogenmod-soon-to-hit-72-r77


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom*
> 
> I just made the change. Sold my touchpad for 240 on ebay and bought myself the kindle fire. The screen is too small to really enjoy web browsing but for videos its decent. I'm already rooted and running a different launcher on the fire. Great little device for only $200


I'd only want it because it will have more continued support. I don't know what I should do though. It's really for my girlfriends usage, and she is clumsy so I can see her dropping the touchpad and the thing just being unusable. The kindle looks small but light and durable, I got to use one today at Target and it's not bad. I could get one for $175 new since I work there.


----------



## downlinx

i think im staying on cm7 now as ics really has bad app support.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> i think im staying on cm7 now as ics really has bad app support.


Well, that's good because CM9 won't be on the TouchPad for a few months.
They're working on getting CM7.2 out the door first.


----------



## Agenesis

Welp, looks like my Touchpad will be back from RMA this Tuesday. Let me know if you one if you guys wants to buy it below the ebay market price. Already wasted too much time and repair charges on this thing to make it not look like I'm being kicked in the balls every time I use it. Will come sealed with the new foxconn smell














Send a PM and we'll setup a deal.


----------



## mbudden




----------



## Plan9

I've still not got round to installing Android on my touchpad.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> I've still not got round to installing Android on my touchpad.











Me neither but I think I am waiting for a more stable version before trying it.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither but I think I am waiting for a more stable version before trying it.


I've heard the current release is already very usable and, in many ways, already better than WebOS.

It's a pity it's come to this though, as I do actually prefer WebOS to Android.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither but I think I am waiting for a more stable version before trying it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard the current release is already very usable and, in many ways, already better than WebOS.
> 
> It's a pity it's come to this though, as I do actually prefer WebOS to Android.
Click to expand...

Better as in more stable or better as in more features since its android? If its because more features I will wait. I like webos. It seems rock solid and so far runs everything I want with more new things coming. If Android is stable on the TP and close to bug free then I need maybe to revisit putting android on the TP.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Better as in more stable or better as in more features since its android? If its because more features I will wait. I like webos. It seems rock solid and so far runs everything I want with more new things coming. If Android is stable on the TP and close to bug free then I need maybe to revisit putting android on the TP.


I don't know to be honest. But as you can run both side by side, I think I'll install Android anyway


----------



## KarmaKiller

CM7 is very very usable also. I've found a couple of bugs here and there (mainly with just wifi) but other then that it's stable and smooth on my TP. The biggest bug I've found is when leaving the house with my TP, the wifi doesn't like to connect to other locations I have remembered. If I reboot, then it connects no problem. That's really the biggest problem I found.
The good thing about CM7 is it allows you to keep WebOS installed also. So with a reboot you can be back within it. I have found a few apps here and there from the Android market that didn't seem to work well, but those are very few and far between.
Honestly, I'd say give it a shot. It gives you LOTS of added functionality with the droid apps, and honestly there isn't really a drawback.


----------



## mbudden

Documents To Go is free from Amazon today.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004SDSSFY?ie=UTF8&ref=mas_faad


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> CM7 is very very usable also. I've found a couple of bugs here and there (mainly with just wifi) but other then that it's stable and smooth on my TP. The biggest bug I've found is when leaving the house with my TP, the wifi doesn't like to connect to other locations I have remembered. If I reboot, then it connects no problem. That's really the biggest problem I found.
> The good thing about CM7 is it allows you to keep WebOS installed also. So with a reboot you can be back within it. I have found a few apps here and there from the Android market that didn't seem to work well, but those are very few and far between.
> Honestly, I'd say give it a shot. It gives you LOTS of added functionality with the droid apps, and honestly there isn't really a drawback.


You dont have to reboot, just setup the power control widget for the wifi, you just have to turn it off and then turn it back on and it will connect to the wifi with ease.


----------



## mbudden

Not sure where you guys are getting these problems. I have had none of the problems you guys mentioned.
I did once have the issue of the WiFi not being on after long period of standby. But a simple toggle of Airplane Mode fixed that.


----------



## mbudden

I can't believe no one posted that Alpha 3 came out.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10121-releasealpha3cyanogenmod-touchpad/


----------



## downlinx

I will try this when I get home thanks bud


----------



## mbudden

No problem mate. Been using it and I see a bit of improvement over Alpha 2.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Thanks. Just installed. Looks great.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> No problem mate. Been using it and I see a bit of improvement over Alpha 2.


How is battery life, I'm hoping better.


----------



## Thedark1337

it is better but IMO it needs to be improved even more.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Alpha 3 Seems to be working good.

Noticed a few bugs.

Wifi networks on the 5GHz side are detected, but it cannot fully resolve the channel. Even though it can see the exact frequency (5220GHz). Going to a 20MHz channel does not resolve the issue. This makes it to were the TP will not connect to a 5GHz network. Someone has already reported the bug.

The use of a Skype video call will render my camera useless until I do a reboot. It will also cause voice distortions.

Facebook fails to initialize after the first time of use. Usually requires a reboot or reinstallation to fix the issue.

The Vibration for the lock screen stops working after the first use. That is just a cosmetic issue though. Another cosmetic issue is the volume change tone, it is generally distorted.

Other than that, with only a few hours of use, it seems really nice. The keyboard works better for me. The WebOS keyboard was having some issues.


----------



## mbudden

Make sure you look for fixes etc on RootzWiki. I know a lot of people have found work arounds etc to make this and that work.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> Make sure you look for fixes etc on RootzWiki. I know a lot of people have found work arounds etc to make this and that work.


Thanks again! Been digging around on the Wiki finding fixes.


----------



## Genzel

I'm liking alpha 3. Haven't ran across any major bugs so far. WebOS is a lot smoothed IMO. It would drop my wifi connection every few minutes though. Might have had something to do with the kernel I was using.


----------



## mbudden

You guys with Android on your TouchPad's. I don't know if you have heard, but there has been 10 cent apps on the Marketplace. So if you haven't been paying attention. Make sure you do


----------



## jameskelsey

It started a few days ago,7 more to go.

http://android.modaco.com/page/news/_/android/10-billion-downloads-10-apps-10-days-10p1-r99


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Looks like Alpha 3.5 is out.

Of course, as always, read the warnings and caveats before installing.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10121-releasealpha35cyanogenmod-touchpad/

Main improvements:
Quote:


> ALPHA3.5
> * Video playback improvements
> * UI Composition improvements(nothing major)
> * 3D speed improvements in some circumstances
> * 3D game compatibility improvements(Shadowrun tested, but other games may work better as well)
> * Some changes to wpa_supplicant, remains to be seen whether it makes any difference


This is not a major release of course.

I'm guessing this might be one of the last CM7 updates. I would think the next major will be CM9(ICS). They have made some improvements, but it's still far from perfect.


----------



## mbudden

Interesting. Will give it a go.
Still deciding either to keep my TP or sell it.
I don't use it as much as I thought I would.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*
> 
> Looks like Alpha 3.5 is out.
> Of course, as always, read the warnings and caveats before installing.
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10121-releasealpha35cyanogenmod-touchpad/
> Main improvements:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ALPHA3.5
> * Video playback improvements
> * UI Composition improvements(nothing major)
> * 3D speed improvements in some circumstances
> * 3D game compatibility improvements(Shadowrun tested, but other games may work better as well)
> * Some changes to wpa_supplicant, remains to be seen whether it makes any difference
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a major release of course.
> I'm guessing this might be one of the last CM7 updates. I would think the next major will be CM9(ICS). They have made some improvements, but it's still far from perfect.
Click to expand...

They will continue withcm7 support, they promised a full release. I don't think it will switch to cm9 A's alot of apps are still not compatible.


----------



## mbudden

They also said that there is a lot that ICS brings that isn't as easy as the current releases of Android.


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> Interesting. Will give it a go.
> Still deciding either to keep my TP or sell it.
> I don't use it as much as I thought I would.


Same here, I don't really use it but like everything else I probably won't sell it because I "might" need it someday. Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Yes, it is still full of bugs (ICS).

I was just going off some other stuff from Rootzwiki.

I'm extremely happy with Alpha 3. Turned the TP into a fully functional tablet, with an awesome Market.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonTar*
> 
> Same here, I don't really use it but like everything else I probably won't sell it because I "might" need it someday. Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


Same. I have mostly been using it to watch shows via uPnP on my home network. Other than that, not much else lol. You do raise a good point though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*
> 
> Yes, it is still full of bugs (ICS).
> I was just going off some other stuff from Rootzwiki.
> I'm extremely happy with Alpha 3. Turned the TP into a fully functional tablet, with an awesome Market.


TBH. The initial Alpha brought a bunch of functionality, there is some things I wish that could be intertwined. Like the keyboard on WebOS is miles better than the keyboards on Android. And other little things here and there like the Calendar etc.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> TBH. The initial Alpha brought a bunch of functionality, there is some things I wish that could be intertwined. Like the keyboard on WebOS is miles better than the keyboards on Android. And other little things here and there like the Calendar etc.


I have a few little bugs here and there, but so far it's been great.

What's weird is the keyboard in Android is better than for me in WebOS. It was fairly unresponsive. Could have been one of the Mods I added though.


----------



## mbudden

I could type so fast on the WebOS keyboard, and now I touchtype with the Android keyboard. I don't know lol.


----------



## downlinx

well new update is installed, fixed a few bugs i was having and im a happy camper.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> well new update is installed, fixed a few bugs i was having and im a happy camper.


Awesome!


----------



## Sychodrama

Running CM7 Alpha 3.5. Much faster startup. GTA3 looks great. Better battery life so far.


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

FINALLY got mine after the first got damaged in shipping from the last firesale..(seems they have a few still hiding in warehouses as they shipped another one out long after the sale was over *wink wink*)

In the process of installing updates and will probably try out cm7 tomorrow! Also I got a screen protector and the $19.99 touchpad case from the office depot in downtown Chicago they still have 1 left(as a matter of fact, online it said alot of stores still have them in stock)

Pretty happy right now, AND HP refunded the $19 shipping fee


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROX1MI7Y*
> 
> FINALLY got mine after the first got damaged in shipping from the last firesale..(seems they have a few still hiding in warehouses as they shipped another one out long after the sale was over *wink wink*)
> 
> In the process of installing updates and will probably try out cm7 tomorrow! Also I got a screen protector and the $19.99 touchpad case from the office depot in downtown Chicago they still have 1 left(as a matter of fact, online it said alot of stores still have them in stock)
> 
> Pretty happy right now, AND HP refunded the $19 shipping fee


Freakin Awesome!


----------



## mbudden

Seems like whenever I boot into CM7 Alpha 3.5, I always have to go and turn on WiFi. No biggie. But rather annoying.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> Seems like whenever I boot into CM7 Alpha 3.5, I always have to go and turn on WiFi. No biggie. But rather annoying.


I still haven't jumped to Alpha 3.5 yet. Been using Alpha 3.

I did have this issues one or two times. It was never consistent.

Make sure to join the Rootzwiki forum. There are a ton of people that contribute to the HP Touchpad forum. They may be able to help.


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

Installed 3.5 and now I get SOD multiple times a day. Or it will just randomly reboot.

Anyone know of a fix? Or is anyone experiencing the same issues?


----------



## mbudden

No SOD issues what so ever. But then again, I think I flashed some kind of kernel or something that someone had uploaded. But CM team said they implemented the dudes fix into one of the builds. So I'm not sure.


----------



## patricksiglin

Anyone ever try stopping the cracks on your touchpad by heating a needle and creating a pin hole at the end of the crack? This is my second touchpad due to a crack near the speaker and I am sure if I send it back I will get another one that will crack.


----------



## mbudden

I've heard of people putting a tiny dab of superglue on the pin of a needle and putting it in the crack. Don't apply too much or you'll have access and it'll look messy. But that's what I have read some people doing.


----------



## Thedark1337

I just uninstalled Android through ACME Uninstaller and I full erased my touchpad + i web os doctored it. Is the uninstaller supposed to boot up every time i restart my touchpad? because everytime i shut it down or restart it, some commands pop up and i believe it is the uninstaller but i don't know what else it could be. I deleted everything that should've been deleted also.


----------



## mbudden

I don't know. I have no experience with the Uninstaller. Maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

For anyone without a screen protector...

http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/Screen-Protector-for-HP-TouchPad/6191173/product.html?AID=10654383&PID=4485850&SID=u567723t3745238f9fp0dd0c0s20

$1.49!!!


----------



## mbudden

I would buy it, but I'm 0 - 10 on getting screen protectors on my devices.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Has anyone been able to find info on the cm9 port for the touchpad? I'm not going to bother with cm7, so I hope we get some news about it soon.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Has anyone been able to find info on the cm9 port for the touchpad? I'm not going to bother with cm7, so I hope we get some news about it soon.


It is still Alphaware. Even cellphones won't have CM9 til next year.


----------



## mbudden

Well you'll be waiting for quite some time. CM has said they are looking to finish CM7 for the TouchPad and then move onto CM9. They also said it will be quite some time before you see CM9 for any device as it's not as simple as CM7.


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> Well you'll be waiting for quite some time. CM has said they are looking to finish CM7 for the TouchPad and then move onto CM9. They also said it will be quite some time before you see CM9 for any device as it's not as simple as CM7.


I read somewhere that 7.2 was promised soon and might be last CM7.
ICS work has already begun and look for the first alfa's in Feb.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameskelsey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> Well you'll be waiting for quite some time. CM has said they are looking to finish CM7 for the TouchPad and then move onto CM9. They also said it will be quite some time before you see CM9 for any device as it's not as simple as CM7.
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that 7.2 was promised soon and might be last CM7.
> ICS work has already begun and look for the first alfa's in Feb.
Click to expand...

Ok, that seems about right. I guess my reluctance stems from not knowing if apps bought on gingerbread will be available for download in ICS when the switch is made? Does anyone know?


----------



## cayennemist

looking to do like a Dun.hack/bluetooth tether from a unlimited data plan phone.

Anyone know ant good tether apps for CM7?

Phone is a LG EnV touch. MUST BE BLUETOOTH.

I found tuns that make the android the hot-spot but not the other way around.


----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> I just uninstalled Android through ACME Uninstaller and I full erased my touchpad + i web os doctored it. Is the uninstaller supposed to boot up every time i restart my touchpad? because everytime i shut it down or restart it, some commands pop up and i believe it is the uninstaller but i don't know what else it could be. I deleted everything that should've been deleted also.


anybody got an answer to this? IS android truly removed? Or are those commands supposed to only happen once and disappear?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Ok, that seems about right. I guess my reluctance stems from not knowing if apps bought on gingerbread will be available for download in ICS when the switch is made? Does anyone know?


From what I have read, ICS will support all apps. Even those that are specifically for Honeycomb.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cayennemist*
> 
> looking to do like a Dun.hack/bluetooth tether from a unlimited data plan phone.
> Anyone know ant good tether apps for CM7?
> Phone is a LG EnV touch. MUST BE BLUETOOTH.
> I found tuns that make the android the hot-spot but not the other way around.


Seems to me like you need an application on your phone that will be the hotspot. If you can't find one, or there isn't one. Then I doubt you'll be able to tether it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> anybody got an answer to this? IS android truly removed? Or are those commands supposed to only happen once and disappear?


I would ask on RootzWiki. I doubt anyone knows.


----------



## Squirrel

Does anyone know where I can order the Armorsuit black carbon shield? http://www.armorsuit.com/tablets-screen-protector-full-body-skin-protector/hp-touchpad/hp-touchpad-screen-protector-carbon-fiber-film-protector-shield.html

The checkout on their site doesn't really work and Amazon.com only offers it from one seller...who has 85% positive feedback.


----------



## mbudden

LOL, their checkout system is fail. Maybe try contacting them?


----------



## Squirrel

I just tried again and now it's working. Placed an order


----------



## jameskelsey

This thread has gotten really quite. Check out @dalingrin on twitter and his ICS update.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## mbudden

Ended up selling mine. I just didn't use it as much as I thought I would.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> Ended up selling mine. I just didn't use it as much as I thought I would.


Mine is a school tool...most of the normal usage I had it for is now covered by my droid I got last month...til CyanogenMod or someone else comes up with an ICS port, it'll stay that way.

Rooted 'Droid just is better supported and runs better overall IMHO than WebOS.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skripka*
> 
> Mine is a school tool...most of the normal usage I had it for is now covered by my droid I got last month...til CyanogenMod or someone else comes up with an ICS port, it'll stay that way.
> Rooted 'Droid just is better supported and runs better overall IMHO than WebOS.


I mean, I love WebOS. (I'm using a Palm Pixi Plus right now)
But just having the TouchPad didn't do much good for me.
I know the person I sold it to will make much better use of it. So that's all that matters.


----------



## Demented

I'm about ready to sell mine as well. I think I'll try to throw Android on it first. Where's the best place to get an easy step by step guide on how to get Android on it?

If I'm not happy with the Android on it, I think I put it back to stock, and throw it up on here or the bay.


----------



## KarmaKiller

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3477-releasealpha2discussion-cyanogenmod-team-touchpad-port/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHoQM3KW1sU


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3477-releasealpha2discussion-cyanogenmod-team-touchpad-port/
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHoQM3KW1sU


Thanks! I'd rep ya...but...


----------



## mbudden

... Why did you give him a link to old Alpha?
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10121-releasealpha35cyanogenmod-touchpad/


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Thanks! I'd rep ya...but...


E-cookies work fine.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> ... Why did you give him a link to old Alpha?
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10121-releasealpha35cyanogenmod-touchpad/


I thought they were keeping that thread updated.








My fault, should have looked before I linked it. I just had it bookmarked.


----------



## mbudden

No worries mate. The old Alpha had some issues. Though the latest Alpha still retains some issues.


----------



## KarmaKiller

I honestly haven't even put it on my touchpad yet. I'm still rolling the first release.








Maybe I'll update it now...


----------



## wermad

Just got Android install. I was a bit apprehensive in doing it, but I fallowed the youtube vid and everything came out great







. Time to upload those apps









http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1407624

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3ot8fjwsIA


----------



## Infinite Jest

I'm incredibly tempted to throw 3.5 on this thing and get a taste of android.


----------



## madcowdis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I'm incredibly tempted to throw 3.5 on this thing and get a taste of android.


Do it. I was starting to get a little bored with webOS, so I installed 3.5 for fun last night and it has totally recaptured my interest in my touchpad.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I'm incredibly tempted to throw 3.5 on this thing and get a taste of android.


Go for it mate









WebOS never really got my attention but once on android, I can't stop using it. My better half better hide it from me (its hers anyways







). Its a totally different *and* better experience imho.


----------



## Infinite Jest

webOS 3.0.5 86 has been released OTA. Will give an update when I install it.


----------



## mbudden

For those people that like patches etc. I would wait until everything is updated before you update.


----------



## Squirrel




----------



## Infinite Jest

I uninstalled all of my preware downloaded patches before updating OTA and had no issues. Of course, I'll be patch less for however long it takes for them to add a patch feed, but it's already worth it. Performance overall feels a little snappier and the accelerometer issue got fixed among other additions. From what I've heard, though, the audio is still borked.


----------



## mbudden

CM9 goodness soon?

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15045-cm9-on-touchpad-sneakpeek/


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> CM9 goodness soon?
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15045-cm9-on-touchpad-sneakpeek/


If you look at the CM user stats:

http://stats.cyanogenmod.com/

There are 3 users of 9.0.0, and 2 of 9.1.0...and a 9.1.0-RC3...I hope they're soon. Though I'm skeptical since even Deck's ICS release is still in alpha for phones.


----------



## DoomDash

I haven't updated my CM since the very first alpha, I will wait for this CM9.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I haven't updated my CM since the very first alpha, I will wait for this CM9.


Please don't tell me you're sitting on Alpha 1. I would at least update to Alpha 2.5. It fixed a lot of issues.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> Please don't tell me you're sitting on Alpha 1. I would at least update to Alpha 2.5. It fixed a lot of issues.


I don't even use it, it was more installed for fun. I still use WebOS, it suits all my current needs.


----------



## raiderxx

Hey guys. A couple quick questions. First off, I haven't run Android at all on my TP. I have been fairly happy with webOS so far, but I'd like to jump over to Android just because of the apps.

Can I dual boot with CM9? I'd like to try it out before forsaking webOS forever.









And is there something like the exhibit mode with webOS, so that when it's charging, it will display pictures? We have one of those wireless charging docks, which we use also as a picture display as well, and I want to make sure that feature is kept, as we use it whenever the tablet isn't in use..

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Genzel

^Yeah.. you can install a bootloader. I'm still running CM7 3.5. I don't think I'm going to touch 9 for awhile. I think there's a install guide in OP, but I used this one -Guide-.

The only problem I have with 7 is the wifi bug. I have to reset the settings every few days. The fixes I've found don't seem to work. More irritating than anything.


----------



## jameskelsey

Latest ICS Touchpad video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wb24znzg2GM&context=C304bc69ADOEgsToPDskLnK2HjGjTAmmeGkybSxoC8


----------



## jameskelsey

ICS Alpha 0 is out and can be installed.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15509-releasealpha0-cyanogenmod-9-touchpad/


----------



## mbudden

Rootz seems down. Are they also doing the whole protest SOPA thing?


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> Rootz seems down. Are they also doing the whole protest SOPA thing?


... I think every tech related site is.


----------



## DoomDash

Doesn't sound worth it yet IMO.


----------



## jameskelsey

Only problem I had with installing CM9 was, I had to reinstall novacom drivers on my computer.TP seems much snappier with CM9.
I followed this video to update from CM7 and had no issues so far.It updates the market at the same time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i34DePhXvnE&context=C304bc69ADOEgsToPDskLnK2HjGjTAmmeGkybSxoC8


----------



## jameskelsey

Their's already a bug fix that I just installed.

http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/40602-cm9-alpha-0-charger-and-systemui-fix-by-dalingrin/


----------



## downlinx

im holding off for now, i will wait to get better sound and better resolution.


----------



## msinger23

I'm still a noob at this, on a scale of 1-10 how difficult would it be to get Android/ICS on my TouchPad? I've read the directions and I'm still a little unsure how to exactly do it. I don't want to **** anything up.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msinger23*
> 
> I'm still a noob at this, on a scale of 1-10 how difficult would it be to get Android/ICS on my TouchPad? I've read the directions and I'm still a little unsure how to exactly do it. I don't want to **** anything up.


... They automated it for you.
Not sure how much easier you can get...


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> ... They automated it for you.
> Not sure how much easier you can get...


Yeah, just did it myself and posting from it now. Liking my Touchpad much more now! Just make sure you READ!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Yeah, just did it myself and posting from it now. Liking my Touchpad much more now! Just make sure you READ!


Correct. Read, read again, and then re-read.


----------



## Infinite Jest

I would ask this on the rootzwiki, but I'm fairly certain that I'd be ignored and told to use the search button (which I already did) so I'll ask here instead: can someone explain to me exactly what dpi settings in ICS impact and why some break the app store? I think I'm going to hold off for another alpha release or so, but I'm super exited about cm9.


----------



## jameskelsey

Alpha 0.5 is out.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15509-releasealpha05-cyanogenmod-9-touchpad/


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameskelsey*
> 
> Alpha 0.5 is out.
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15509-releasealpha05-cyanogenmod-9-touchpad/


Still no sound impovement and hardware acceleration. Waiting for a better version. I don't like how they are saying to build it yourself, almost like here I got you this far now do the rest.


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> Still no sound impovement and hardware acceleration. Waiting for a better version. I don't like how they are saying to build it yourself, almost like here I got you this far now do the rest.


Well that thread is in a developer forum, not a newbie forum.If you go to the Cyanogen touchpad forum,they have 7.1.0 3.5 pinned not 9.0.5
I don't think they are pushing it for the general public.


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I would ask this on the rootzwiki, but I'm fairly certain that I'd be ignored and told to use the search button (which I already did) so I'll ask here instead: can someone explain to me exactly what dpi settings in ICS impact and why some break the app store? I think I'm going to hold off for another alpha release or so, but I'm super exited about cm9.


This is what I know (I'm no developer): some market apps check the DPI setting for compatibility before installation. I'm guessing app developers do this to ensure a good visual experience. The default DPI setting in CM9 is 160 for now; people have reported that 132 DPI works fine. In addition, there's a new market.apk posted on rootzwiki that is supposed to circumvent the "app-breaking" issue. Not sure if that answers your question or if you already know this.

I'm enjoying CM9 on the TP. For an alpha build, it's smooth, beautiful and a testament to the brilliant and hard work of the developers. I'm finally using Android much more often than WebOS now.


----------



## jameskelsey

CM 9.0.5 is great,I've only had a couple minor bugs.Once they get HA sorted out I'll probable never boot WebOS again.


----------



## jameskelsey

CM 9.0.6 is out.
Also a reboot fix for .6 and a boot animation upgrade.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15509-releasealpha06-cyanogenmod-9-touchpad/


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameskelsey*
> 
> CM 9.0.6 is out.
> Also a reboot fix for .6 and a boot animation upgrade.
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15509-releasealpha06-cyanogenmod-9-touchpad/


still no hardware acceleration and sound fix.


----------



## DoomDash

Waiting still







.


----------



## Demented

I was under the impression that netflix didn't work on the touchpad, even with cm7. I was pleasantly surprised to see it work when I just downloaded it. This has made me very happy.


----------



## Aregvan

So I have this problem with my touchpad 32gb.

The micro usb port on the touchpad has stopped working. At first it would chrage perfectly fine, then after a few weeks it would start to charge if I bent the cable slightely upwards, then another few weeks later I really had to bend the cable so the contacts would meet. NOW it won't charge AL ALL!
















I was thinking of opening up the device and checking stuff and whatnot.
Anybody else had this problem?


----------



## mbudden

Sounds to me like you busted your USB port.
Contact HP before you start opening it up.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> Sounds to me like you busted your USB port.
> Contact HP before you start opening it up.


I installed Android, doesn't that void warranty?


----------



## Genzel

Uninstall android and rma it. Please try not to make multiple threads/posts about the same issue.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> I installed Android, doesn't that void warranty?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> Uninstall android and rma it. Please try not to make multiple threads/posts about the same issue.


What he said. Though with a busted USB port, not quite sure how you're going to be able to run the script... Unless there is a way to delete it from the TouchPad itself.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> Uninstall android and rma it. Please try not to make multiple threads/posts about the same issue.


Would they know I had android?

-yeah sorry about that


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> Would they know I had android?
> -yeah sorry about that


Nope. Unless you told them.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> Nope. Unless you told them.


Oh sweet. I will try to erase it, but would be very hard since the usb doesn't work, and then send it in for warranty.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Genzel

If you have android on your TP you hopefully have moboot and clockwork recovery mod installed. CWM has a factory reset option. I *think* it should wipe all the android files.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> If you have android on your TP you hopefully have moboot and clockwork recovery mod installed. CWM has a factory reset option. I *think* it should wipe all the android files.


Yes I do have both. So if I run the factory reset option, it will erase android, while in android?


----------



## Genzel

As far as I know running factory reset from CWM gets rid of android and related files and partitions. I'd ask if you had tried other chargers etc but it really sounds like the port is shot.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> As far as I know running factory reset from CWM gets rid of android and related files and partitions. I'd ask if you had tried other chargers etc but it really sounds like the port is shot.


Ah, okay will try.

No I have not tried any other chargers. But from the feel of it, it definitely is the TP.


----------



## Genzel

I think I lied. I'm trying to see how to do it. I've removed android before but I did it with the acmeuninstaller.


----------



## Blazing angel

preware has an app to remove it. Clockworkmod restores android to its default just-installed android state.


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazing angel*
> 
> preware has an app to remove it. Clockworkmod restores android to its default just-installed android state.


Yeah you're right. Sorry for the misinformation OP.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazing angel*
> 
> preware has an app to remove it. Clockworkmod restores android to its default just-installed android state.


So if I search in preware there will be a software to remove android?


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> I think I lied. I'm trying to see how to do it. I've removed android before but I did it with the acmeuninstaller.


After watching videos, it seems like acme is the best!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> So if I search in preware there will be a software to remove android?


Personally, I would try a Full Erase in WebOS first. Though not sure if that would repartition/erase everything or just delete everything in WebOS.


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> Personally, I would try a Full Erase in WebOS first. Though not sure if that would repartition/erase everything or just delete everything in WebOS.


The latter. I know from experience. Chmod gone wrong. The preware app is called _Remove Android_. No clue what it does exactly. Worth a Google.


----------



## Aregvan

OKAY! I am starting to think it IS the charger!!










The charger has 5 pins in the front that plugs in, and some are really pushed far in, thats why it wont charge. I will purchase a new charger before I send it in for RMA or warranty.

Also one of the pins just came out from the charger!!!!





























It shows its charging, but the percentage wont go up. I am at 15% CRAP better use it to browse OCN


----------



## Infinite Jest

I guess I'll have to put off cm 9 for a while longer; the digitizer on a portion of my touchpad decided to whack out (3 webos doctors later=not software). So my repair order is in and my unit temporarily retired. =(

Anyway, I thought I would post what I showed to the hp support person that seemed to confuse them somehow for a good ten minutes, even with explanation (something I think you guys won't need):
http://www.box.com/s/0rktja5dg1r2m5yvrnm1


----------



## Genzel

That sucks let us know how the rma process goes. Haven't read any accounts from this late in the game.


----------



## Aregvan

Just purchased a new cable, see how that goes, will know by than rma or no.


----------



## Aregvan

JUST GOT THE CABLE!!

It charges FINE, the cable sits inside the touchpad just fine.
So all this time it was the crappy cable!! stupid hp


----------



## jameskelsey

Alpha 1 with some hardware video decoding working.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18843-releasealpha1-cyanogenmod-9-touchpad/


----------



## downlinx

myself am still happy to wait for a stable release from the team.


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> myself am still happy to wait for a stable release from the team.


Mine has been very stable.I get a random reboot maybe once a week and the same with battery discharge.All I do is unplug the charger and plug it back in to fix that.YouTube HD seems to be working fine now,not really a big deal for me that Netflix is still not working.They will fix that soon enough.Never had any WiFi issues,I think that is only with some routers.

From my CM9 Alpha 1 Touchpad


----------



## downlinx

thats my issue, i would love to have netflix working if i switched over to cm7 to 9


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I guess I'll have to put off cm 9 for a while longer; the digitizer on a portion of my touchpad decided to whack out (3 webos doctors later=not software). So my repair order is in and my unit temporarily retired. =(
> 
> Anyway, I thought I would post what I showed to the hp support person that seemed to confuse them somehow for a good ten minutes, even with explanation (something I think you guys won't need):
> http://www.box.com/s/0rktja5dg1r2m5yvrnm1


I got the touchpad back from repair today without being fixed. Their repair service truly blows. This is the third time over the past 6 months I've sent in the TP only to have it sent back to me untouched.


----------



## jameskelsey

Alpha 2 with netflix is up.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18843-releasealpha2-cyanogenmod-9-touchpad/


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameskelsey*
> 
> Alpha 2 with netflix is up.
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18843-releasealpha2-cyanogenmod-9-touchpad/


Netflix works for me now. I'm guessing it works/looks better due to video encoding with this build?

EDIT: Oh wait, is this CM9? cuz my TP is still running CM7. My bad.


----------



## jameskelsey

Now if they can just get the camera and microphone working I'll never boot to WebOS again.


----------



## Zakel2

Hey - I'm in the market for a cheap tablet and I found someone selling a used HP touchpad 32gb for $230 and a new one for $250. Is this a good deal? Have people been successful in installing andriod os? I know these are discontinued but how do the hardware specs compared to the newer tablets on the market today? And last question - would it be an insult to offer $200 instead given the fact that they are discontinued and becoming outdated?

Thanks for any responses.

Scratch that idea - I've decided I'll get more use out of a nook instead.


----------



## downlinx

I bought all 3 of my TP for that price


----------



## Wavefunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> myself am still happy to wait for a stable release from the team.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> thats my issue, i would love to have netflix working if i switched over to cm7 to 9


Less than a day after they released the hardware acceleration version of CM9 they released a new version that supports Netflix. Upgrade. You won't regret it. ICS on the Touchpad is beautiful, and I've had less problems with it than CM7.


----------



## Syjeklye

I have waited to Install ICS on my touchpad until now. I had a bad taste left over from alpha 3.5 reboot loops and no wifi connections.

This alpha 2 is amazing so far! You need to put this on your touchpad now!


----------



## skwannabe

Can hp touchpad with android installed on it read SDHC cards with a micro usb card reader? Has anyone tried this? I'm going on a trip to Denver next month and want to view pictures taken on a DSLR on my touchpad. Not bringing a laptop, only the touchpad.

Thanks.


----------



## downlinx

No it can not, there is sd slot of any kind on it.


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skwannabe*
> 
> Can hp touchpad with android installed on it read SDHC cards with a micro usb card reader? Has anyone tried this? I'm going on a trip to Denver next month and want to view pictures taken on a DSLR on my touchpad. Not bringing a laptop, only the touchpad.
> Thanks.


Yes but it's a bit of a hack. You need a OTG adapter and depending what you want it for a Y cable,Hub,Charger or battery. The micro USB connection on the touchpad has no power so you need to power what your connecting. This link should get you started.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3724-functional-usb-host-on-touchpad/


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syjeklye*
> 
> I have waited to Install ICS on my touchpad until now. I had a bad taste left over from alpha 3.5 reboot loops and no wifi connections.
> This alpha 2 is amazing so far! You need to put this on your touchpad now!


Where is there a good youtube for a noob like me to do this?


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Where is there a good youtube for a noob like me to do this?


Here you go,subscribe to this guy.

http://www.youtube.com/user/reverendkjr


----------



## downlinx

ok, testing ICS out on my test touchpad, so wish me luck, hehe


----------



## Infinite Jest

I'm going to be installing cm 9 today on my TP, but I have a quick question first. I remember reading somewhere than CM 9 does not play well with Uberkernel installed on webOS. Is this true meaning I should revert back to stock kernel or should I be fine just using it with cm9?

I got CM9 installed and it runs very well. It seems like the UI isn;t completely hardware accelerated yet (am I correct), but it is still very responsive. First time I've ever used the android OS.







Do you guys prefer 160 dpi or 120dpi?


----------



## Ice98

i got CM9 Alpha 2 running on my touchpad, have yet to apply any of the nightly updates so graciously supplied by tenderloin

https://twitter.com/#!/cm_tenderloin

im liking it, namely the access to netflix, i still prefer some things on the webos side, like the pandora app doesnt stop playing after a few hours like it does on the latest android update, the browser doesnt limit the number of windows i can open (but gets a little crash prone with about 30+ open), and i love the webos UI

but dual boot is awesome, so glad i can choose which i want to use at any given time


----------



## downlinx

not going to update on my main TP until wireless issues are resolved, my test TP is having hell of a time connecting to any radio above 6 on my access points.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Has any one done the Ubuntu install yet?


----------



## downlinx

i dont think anyone here has, but what really is the point to installing linux, its like installing lion on an ipad, its nice but does not belong.


----------



## Infinitegrim

just upgraded to 4.0 and it doesnt have the app store installed. I'm trying to install the app store, but android 4.0 will NOT connect to my PC via USB? What gives? The old version would pop up a message box the second I plugged it in.

The only thing that happens when I plug in the USB cable is it says "debugging mode enabled"

Also the ONLY reason I upgraded to CynogenMod 9.0 is because with 7.1 when I would connect to any wifi with a password it would work the first time, but if I restart the tablet or went out of range it could not reconnect until I would manually forget the network, turn the wifi off, turn the wifi on, and retype in all the data and then it would connect. Now this still occurs with android 4.0?


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*
> 
> just upgraded to 4.0 and it doesnt have the app store installed. I'm trying to install the app store, but android 4.0 will NOT connect to my PC via USB? What gives? The old version would pop up a message box the second I plugged it in.
> The only thing that happens when I plug in the USB cable is it says "debugging mode enabled"
> Also the ONLY reason I upgraded to CynogenMod 9.0 is because with 7.1 when I would connect to any wifi with a password it would work the first time, but if I restart the tablet or went out of range it could not reconnect until I would manually forget the network, turn the wifi off, turn the wifi on, and retype in all the data and then it would connect. Now this still occurs with android 4.0?


it is worse with 4.0, i hate 4.0 right now. but with the market, just download the zip to your tablet and boot to clockwork mod and install it that way.


----------



## Wavefunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*
> 
> just upgraded to 4.0 and it doesnt have the app store installed. I'm trying to install the app store, but android 4.0 will NOT connect to my PC via USB? What gives? The old version would pop up a message box the second I plugged it in.
> The only thing that happens when I plug in the USB cable is it says "debugging mode enabled"
> Also the ONLY reason I upgraded to CynogenMod 9.0 is because with 7.1 when I would connect to any wifi with a password it would work the first time, but if I restart the tablet or went out of range it could not reconnect until I would manually forget the network, turn the wifi off, turn the wifi on, and retype in all the data and then it would connect. Now this still occurs with android 4.0?


I believe it should be Settings > Storage > hit the 3 dots at the top left > USB Computer connection > select Media Device (MTP)

Did you not flash a gapps package after you flashed the CM9 rom?


----------



## Ice98

if you followed the many step-by-step directions on how to install it you would have come across a step that would install the android market to the device... i followed the directions and had the market right from the start, and when it upgraded to google "play" there was no issue


----------



## DoomDash

So what have I missed, anything new in the touchpad world? Haven't been reading much on it recently.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> So what have I missed, anything new in the touchpad world? Haven't been reading much on it recently.


CM9 is in Alpha 2 and doing really well..as long as you don't need the camera and microphone.

http://www.cyanogenmod.com/

I have a friend using a recent nightly build and is loving it...but my family's three TPs are still rocking WebOS...as are our Palm Pre's.









In local news, I just realized last week that one of the 16GB TPs that I bought on the first night from hp.com for $85 is actually a 32GB...stuck in the wrong box.









cheers,
Scuba


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> Has any one done the Ubuntu install yet?


I didn't do the Ubuntu install but I did just install Arch Linux ARM on my Touchpad.









Am liking it and the ability to triple-boot makes things convenient.


----------



## Infinitegrim

Alright with the 9.0 install the battery life is SO MUCH BETTER.

It was half dead on thursday morning, read some PDF's on thurs and friday, forgot to charge, and it was still over 30% this morning.


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Have any of you guys been able to get movies in mp4 format working on the touchpad? I use Dvd Catalyst for my fire and I talked my friend into getting it for his Touchpad. I tried converting a dvd to mp4 on his pc and the video wouldnt play. I brought the touchpad home and converted a dvd to mp4 on my pc and the Touchpad played it fine. I tried converting again on his pc using the same exact settings and it wont play. The only difference I can think of is he is running XP and Im running Windows 7. Could this be some kind of codec problem?


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen*
> 
> I didn't do the Ubuntu install but I did just install Arch Linux ARM on my Touchpad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am liking it and the ability to triple-boot makes things convenient.


you should make a guide ^____^


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaHuNaZ*
> 
> Have any of you guys been able to get movies in mp4 format working on the touchpad? I use Dvd Catalyst for my fire and I talked my friend into getting it for his Touchpad. I tried converting a dvd to mp4 on his pc and the video wouldnt play. I brought the touchpad home and converted a dvd to mp4 on my pc and the Touchpad played it fine. I tried converting again on his pc using the same exact settings and it wont play. The only difference I can think of is he is running XP and Im running Windows 7. Could this be some kind of codec problem?


Yep...that would be my guess. The CODECs installed on a PC seem to be transparent to most folks...and they get loaded with various software. This is a fairly decent resource to determine what is installed and what was used to encode a video:

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Codecs-frequently-asked-questions

Actually, there are much better sources, but not that I can get to from work.









BTW, I convert DVDs to MP4 using Handbrake for my TPs...and it works great. I need to donate some money to that guy.


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Yep...that would be my guess. The CODECs installed on a PC seem to be transparent to most folks...and they get loaded with various software. This is a fairly decent resource to determine what is installed and what was used to encode a video:
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Codecs-frequently-asked-questions
> Actually, there are much better sources, but not that I can get to from work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I convert DVDs to MP4 using Handbrake for my TPs...and it works great. I need to donate some money to that guy.


Yeah, we converted a bunch of movies successfully with handbrake last night. Thnx


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Just installed CM9. Really liking it. I upgraded from CM7.

Had to install the latest version of GAPPS so that Play Store would function. So far so good.


----------



## jameskelsey

I'm on nightly 4/25 and have been on CM9 for months,very stable. Here is a great little App that will let you know about updates.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.s0up.goomanager&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5zMHVwLmdvb21hbmFnZXIiXQ..


----------



## Wavefunction

I switched to AOKP after using it on my phone for a while and really like it.

Did CM9 nightlies get the 4.0.4 upgrade?


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wavefunction*
> 
> I switched to AOKP after using it on my phone for a while and really like it.
> Did CM9 nightlies get the 4.0.4 upgrade?


Yea,it's been a least a few weeks that the nightly's were 4.0.4


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameskelsey*
> 
> Yea,it's been a least a few weeks that the nightly's were 4.0.4


there was a new nightly droped on the 23rd
http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?device=tenderloin


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> there was a new nightly droped on the 23rd
> http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?device=tenderloin


I'm on 4/25 and GooManager say's 4/26 is available.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameskelsey*
> 
> I'm on 4/25 and GooManager say's 4/26 is available.


how is goomanager's? Is wifi still an issue with certain wifi types?


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Love my Touchpad. Well, Touchpads to be accurate.









I'm still running WebOS on them...as we do with the Palm Pre's in my house. I would love to try Android and I have been watching CM for some time, but I just haven't jumped. The failure to ever release a 1.0 of anything coupled with the current set of issues and the need to constantly update have motivated me to hold off. Granted, what they are doing is great and is very appreciated, but I don't want to be a slave to updating the darn thing.


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Love my Touchpad. Well, Touchpads to be accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still running WebOS on them...as we do with the Palm Pre's in my house. I would love to try Android and I have been watching CM for some time, but I just haven't jumped. The failure to ever release a 1.0 of anything coupled with the current set of issues and the need to constantly update have motivated me to hold off. Granted, what they are doing is great and is very appreciated, but I don't want to be a slave to updating the darn thing.


You don't have to be a slave,nightly's have small improvements or changes. It's fine to just stick with the major releases .05,.06,.1 or .2. Do the nightly's if you enjoy tinkering.
For me it's been very stable right from the start,if you can live with the limitations the pro's out weigh these. No camera or microphone vs all the apps on Android.
Their are a few well known bugs that for most are no big deal and easy to work around.
It's dual boot so WebOS is still there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> how is goomanager's? Is wifi still an issue with certain wifi types?


GM will notify you if their is a update to your rom or gapp's and download it for you and it will also do the update for you, but I choose to manually install them.
From all Ive read their are a few bugs but if you have one of them you can configure your router to get rid of them most of the time.
If you have a dual band,turn off the 5Ghz.
Best channels are 1 and 6.
Their are a few others to check if you still have problems but those two fix most of them.
I think wifi bugs are among a very small group.


----------



## Blizzie

How in the world do you copy and paste in CM9? All Google says is go to Menu, but this "Menu" has nothing.


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizzie*
> 
> How in the world do you copy and paste in CM9? All Google says is go to Menu, but this "Menu" has nothing.


Long touch on a area of text and slider arrows will appear,adjust them and select from a menu at the top of the page.
I don't think all browsers work,chrome does.


----------



## jameskelsey

If anyone wants Cyanogen info this is the place I go.

http://rootzwiki.com/forum/278-cyanogenmod-hp-touchpad/


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameskelsey*
> 
> Long touch on a area of text and slider arrows will appear,adjust them and select from a menu at the top of the page.
> I don't think all browsers work,chrome does.


Got it, thanks.


----------



## Infinite Jest

I wish I had put Android on m TP back in November before I bought an iPhone (first smart phone). That will definitely be my last iOS purchase as I'm enjoying the experience on my TP much more.


----------



## jameskelsey

I've been using this for a while and this a must for Android Touchpads,also subscribe to this youtube channel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OA0S275XO3U&feature=youtu.be

Incremental updates now live after GooManager update.

https://twitter.com/#!/eye_baller


----------



## raiderxx

I have CM7.1 and I am thinking of trying CM9 since I can't get the Android Market App to work on my TP. What's the best way to update? I am just a little hesistant of just deleting everything (the 7.1 OS) and starting over.. I just don't want to break anything. Haha.









EDIT: Think I got it.


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> I have CM7.1 and I am thinking of trying CM9 since I can't get the Android Market App to work on my TP. What's the best way to update? I am just a little hesistant of just deleting everything (the 7.1 OS) and starting over.. I just don't want to break anything. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Think I got it.


Subscribe to this youtube channel, his videos cover most everything you need to know with Android on the TP.

http://www.youtube.com/user/reverendkjr


----------



## cgg123321

Does anyone else's charger make weird clicking noises? I tried removing the end and reattaching it to no avail. I keep forgetting to call the Canadian support for HP when they are open.


----------



## darkRyu

Hey is cm 9 stable and videos working on there yet?
EDIT: where do i get the novacom.exe file from?


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkRyu*
> 
> Hey is cm 9 stable and videos working on there yet?
> EDIT: where do i get the novacom.exe file from?


A small group of people have some wifi issues but new beta drivers are being tested and are available if you are one of the few with wifi problems. The camera and microphone don't work yet.
Everything else is pretty solid.

Subscribe to this youtube channel,great how to video's.
http://www.youtube.com/user/reverendkjr

Here you go.
http://code.google.com/p/universal-novacom-installer/


----------



## Infinite Jest

I've been running almost every single official nightly since the first in late March, but since 5/15 (so 5/15 and 5/17) the ROMs have been incredibly sluggish, dropping both the performance in everything and in benchmarks. Has anyone else noticed this? I've reverted back to 5/13 and all is well.


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I've been running almost every single official nightly since the first in late March, but since 5/15 (so 5/15 and 5/17) the ROMs have been incredibly sluggish, dropping both the performance in everything and in benchmarks. Has anyone else noticed this? I've reverted back to 5/13 and all is well.


I've been installing the unofficial incremental updates every day with Goomanager and haven't noticed any problems.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameskelsey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I've been running almost every single official nightly since the first in late March, but since 5/15 (so 5/15 and 5/17) the ROMs have been incredibly sluggish, dropping both the performance in everything and in benchmarks. Has anyone else noticed this? I've reverted back to 5/13 and all is well.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been installing the unofficial incremental updates every day with Goomanager and haven't noticed any problems.
Click to expand...

Hmm. A few other people reported the same issue over on xda and rootzwiki. Maybe I'll give the unoffcials a shot. At this point, what are the key differences?


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Hmm. A few other people reported the same issue over on xda and rootzwiki. Maybe I'll give the unoffcials a shot. At this point, what are the key differences?


Unofficials use new Adreno drivers,not sure if the officials have started using them yet.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18442-rom-unofficial-cm9-nightly-builds/


----------



## darkRyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameskelsey*
> 
> A small group of people have some wifi issues but new beta drivers are being tested and are available if you are one of the few with wifi problems. The camera and microphone don't work yet.
> Everything else is pretty solid.
> Subscribe to this youtube channel,great how to video's.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/reverendkjr
> Here you go.
> http://code.google.com/p/universal-novacom-installer/


For some reason I do not see the novacom.exe when i download it. Is there a specific novacom.exe for the touchpad?


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkRyu*
> 
> For some reason I do not see the novacom.exe when i download it. Is there a specific novacom.exe for the touchpad?


It's a executable jar file


----------



## Infinite Jest

I had the same exact issue on eyeballer's 5/18 as I had on the official 5/15 and 5/17.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameskelsey*
> 
> Unofficials use new Adreno drivers,not sure if the officials have started using them yet.
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18442-rom-unofficial-cm9-nightly-builds/


I am using these nightlies:

http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?type=nightly&device=tenderloin

And the wifi drivers are still screwed. Each time that I upgrade (including to 5/17), I have had to install these:

http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/46824-wifi-issues/page__st__60#entry316137

...which always does the trick.


----------



## darkRyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameskelsey*
> 
> A small group of people have some wifi issues but new beta drivers are being tested and are available if you are one of the few with wifi problems. The camera and microphone don't work yet.
> Everything else is pretty solid.
> Subscribe to this youtube channel,great how to video's.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/reverendkjr
> Here you go.
> http://code.google.com/p/universal-novacom-installer/


Hey where is the novacom.exe file in that zip?


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkRyu*
> 
> Hey where is the novacom.exe file in that zip?


The installer is an executable JAR. You double-click on it...BUT for that to work, you must have a Java VM installed - either by installing a JDK or JRE.

Bring up a command prompt and type *java -version*

If you get a value, one of them is installed and is in the PATH. If not, grab JRE 7 from here:

http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html

...and install...and THEN double-click on the JAR.


----------



## darkRyu

^^ ok thanks....

Ok Guys I'm in need of more help now trying to port android to my touchpad.
I have copied .zip files to the touchpad.
And I have the universalnovacominstaller.jar file and a acmeinstaller 2 in one file.
I put the touchpad into recovery mode. I opened up CMD and followed the guild.
I typed in everything and to the point after "novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller2" it doesn't work.
Can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong?


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Best bet is to watch the Rev's video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGY4gpsDPD8


----------



## darkRyu

Well the universalnovacom.jar uinstalled the novacomd drivers but i dont see any novacom.exe?

EDIT: *ME SO STUPID* I got it now . THANKS for all your help guys
But I don't see a market on the cm 9. I did put gapps on there


----------



## darkRyu

Have anyone flash the 120 dpi on the touchpad and is it that much better? In terms of pictures (movies) quality?


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkRyu*
> 
> Have anyone flash the 120 dpi on the touchpad and is it that much better? In terms of pictures (movies) quality?


You won't get bet picture quality as videos run at a given resolution, but you'll notice sharper UI elements and some apps that take DPI into account will be sharper.


----------



## Evil-Jester

hey guys i need a hand resetting my Touch pad bad to factory settings. i modded it a little and oced it a tad but nothing its all really early stuff but i want it 100% factory as im looking into selling it plus the case and 2 fire stone chargers. its a 32 gb if it helps any.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*
> 
> hey guys i need a hand resetting my Touch pad bad to factory settings. i modded it a little and oced it a tad but nothing its all really early stuff but i want it 100% factory as im looking into selling it plus the case and 2 fire stone chargers. its a 32 gb if it helps any.


You could run acmeuninstaller, then webos doctor.

Or you could do this.


----------



## bombzaway

Hey guys,

I'm a complete noob, but I want to install ice cream android on my touchpad. I've read somewhere that there is a newer version of ice cream that is able to play HD videos as the older version can not. I think it's called alpha 2. Anyways, I've watched a few "how to" youtube videos, but I don't know which one is the most recent current version I should follow. Any help?


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombzaway*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I'm a complete noob, but I want to install ice cream android on my touchpad. I've read somewhere that there is a newer version of ice cream that is able to play HD videos as the older version can not. I think it's called alpha 2. Anyways, I've watched a few "how to" youtube videos, but I don't know which one is the most recent current version I should follow. Any help?


Subscribe to REVTV on youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/user/reverendkjr


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombzaway*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm a complete noob, but I want to install ice cream android on my touchpad. I've read somewhere that there is a newer version of ice cream that is able to play HD videos as the older version can not. I think it's called alpha 2. Anyways, I've watched a few "how to" youtube videos, but I don't know which one is the most recent current version I should follow. Any help?


At this point, you won't want to bother with alpha 2 as the official nighties of CM 9 (ICS) are no buggier than alpha 2 and have a lot of improvements.

Link to nightlies:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/

Also, as can be seen in the previous link, this guy who calls himself Reverend Kyle made a how-to video for installation a few months ago but it is still relevant. It is in the page I linked previously but here it is again:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21777-video-how-to-install-cm9-nightly-builds-on-the-hp-touchpad/

You'll want to install the latest nightly (5/29 and up) ROM and the latest google apps package (4/29). Otherwise, the video is basically up to date. Good luck and always ask questions!


----------



## Wavefunction

If you don't want to use the CM9 nightlies, you can also use AOKP builds, as there's one for the TouchPad. Latest is here
http://aokp.co/index.php/releases/_/build-37-r23


----------



## Da Salt Shaka

Thanks for the links!


----------



## darkRyu

Hey there again guys. I have a few questions that i need help with. I have cm7 installed on my touchpad. I have an m4p video that I want to put on my touchpad. And i wnt to wath it on my touchpad with cm7. (i want to wtch the video on cm7) so how do i put the video onto my touchpad. And do i need any special video app to view it? And one other questionon the side note is. How can i burn the .m4p file on a dvd ? Thanks for all help.

EDIT: sorry the format is . m4v


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkRyu*
> 
> Hey there again guys. I have a few questions that i need help with. I have cm7 installed on my touchpad. I have an m4p video that I want to put on my touchpad. And i wnt to wath it on my touchpad with cm7. (i want to wtch the video on cm7) so how do i put the video onto my touchpad. And do i need any special video app to view it? And one other questionon the side note is. How can i burn the .m4p file on a dvd ? Thanks for all help.
> EDIT: sorry the format is . m4v


Boot into WebOS, mount as USB, and copy it...to pretty much any spot on the TP that is visible in Windows. Alternatively, do it in Android. I have CM9, but this thread may also apply to CM7:

http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/42471-usb-storage-mode/#entry296824

Otherwise, I'd ask for help there.

To play it, MX Player (free) is the way to go.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mxtech.videoplayer.ad&hl=en

Plays all my mp4-formatted videos...and m4v is pretty darn close to m4v...unless it's an m4v from iTunes...crammed full of Apple DRM. There is also an extended CODEC pack (also free) in the Google Play marketplace...and a Pro version as well:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mxtech.ffmpeg.v7_vfpv3d16&hl=en
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mxtech.videoplayer.pro&hl=en

Burn mp4/m4v to DVD? Well, again assuming that it is not a DRM-ed video, there are many ways, including commercial software like the DVDFab suite (what I use). Ten seconds of Googling and I found this:

http://www.converterlite.com/mp4-to-dvd?gclid=CNex-tGDs7ACFYeo4Aodol26Uw

This 11 year-old seems to like it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AUiti7-umE


----------



## darkRyu

^^ ok. Appreciate the help. Ill give it a try tomorrow. Plus rep when i get to my computer


----------



## Infinite Jest

Has anyone noticed that when browsing OCN in any browsers the CPU usage and subsequently battery draws goes up quiet a bit from other sites?


----------



## Wavefunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Has anyone noticed that when browsing OCN in any browsers the CPU usage and subsequently battery draws goes up quiet a bit from other sites?


Have you tried Tapatalk to browse OCN?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wavefunction*
> 
> Have you tried Tapatalk to browse OCN?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I mostly use Tapatalk, but it can't access the marketplace and PM features. Hopefully the OCN mobile website will roll out soon.


----------



## jameskelsey

Microphone fix,for me it works in Skype and SoundHound.
Google voice search doesn't seem to be working for me. Others claim it works for them.

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing

UPDATE,installed audiolibs zip and skype sounds better and Google voice search works now.


----------



## Ice98

Once you have your touchpad rooted, download GooManager, i swear this is the easiest thing to handle CM nightly builds with, it will even pick up on what you have installed and check for updates, its very easy to do and its enabled me to install the nightly builds almost on demand with no need for my computer

Download it, you wont be sorry


----------



## Infinite Jest

I plan on doing a clean install to clear up a few nagging issues I've been having. Would you guys recommend doing a factory wipe or full acmeuninstaller run and completely recreating the partition?


----------



## Shane1244

Just got ICS 4.0.4 on my touchpad with the newest nightly build... Loving all the apps so far, but I do like WedOS better for the most part.


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameskelsey*
> 
> Microphone fix,for me it works in Skype and SoundHound.
> Google voice search doesn't seem to be working for me. Others claim it works for them.
> http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing
> UPDATE,installed audiolibs zip and skype sounds better and Google voice search works now.


Thought I would bump this for the update.

Another update,looks like the charger fix and audiolibs are being merged.

http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#/q/status:merged+tenderloin,n,z


----------



## nizda

Infinite Jest,

Full wipe should solve any issues (wipe data/factory reset, cache, dalvik cache) . Unless your having severe issues that make it unusable for you, but even then I would suggest a Full wipe first.
I put 6/12 Nightly on with the new 6/12 audiolibs as others have mentioned, and we actually have a working microphone. I notice a lower volume playback when I record my voice or am speaking to other people on Skype etc.. but its night and day difference from the last attempt which came out completely garbled. Also Dolphin Sonar, Voice Actions, Speaktoit Assistant so far works and understands me.

have a good day everyone.


----------



## Shane1244

Working camera yet?


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> Working camera yet?


Not yet,it was not a priority but rumor has it that some have started working on it.


----------



## Shane1244

Ah, fair enough. thanks









Anything that is like a cool that I can add/do to ICS on my Touchpad? Right now I have it pretty much stock.


----------



## jameskelsey

CM9 code freeze started 6/14 and just doing bug fixes before the RC is released soon. If your looking for more beta builds try Eyeballers unofficial nightlys.

http://www.cyanogenmod.com/blog/cm9-code-freeze-has-started


----------



## mikami

I'm new to rooting so I'm sorry for the nooblet questions. I've been trying to find out what changes does eyeballer do to the regular cm9 nightlys? Also is classicnerd's butta hd on goomanager? Can't seem to find it


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikami*
> 
> I'm new to rooting so I'm sorry for the nooblet questions. I've been trying to find out what changes does eyeballer do to the regular cm9 nightlys? Also is classicnerd's butta hd on goomanager? Can't seem to find it


Don't see butta listed in goomanager.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18442-rom-unofficial-cm9-nightly-builds/


----------



## mikami

ah ok thought it was just me. thanks


----------



## jameskelsey

Running the official 6/20 and no need to install charger fix or audiolibs. And work seems to be happening on the camera.

http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#/c/16532/


----------



## downlinx

well, took the plunge back to cm9, hopefully it treats me better than the last time, fingers are crossed.


----------



## bombzaway

Hey guys,

I have a question: I'm using rev's youtube video as a guide to install android on my touchpad, but I want to install CM9. I can only find the links for vanilla android and not ice cream. I then found something called nightly builds of the CM9. I was wondering, is there like an official ice cream sandwich ready for the touchpad or are there only nightly builds so far?


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombzaway*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I have a question: I'm using rev's youtube video as a guide to install android on my touchpad, but I want to install CM9. I can only find the links for vanilla android and not ice cream. I then found something called nightly builds of the CM9. I was wondering, is there like an official ice cream sandwich ready for the touchpad or are there only nightly builds so far?


Here you go.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGY4gpsDPD8&feature=g-user-u


----------



## bombzaway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameskelsey*
> 
> Here you go.
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGY4gpsDPD8&feature=g-user-u


Thanks!

Do you have to install vanilla first and then update it to cm9 or can I go straight into cm9?


----------



## Wavefunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombzaway*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I have a question: I'm using rev's youtube video as a guide to install android on my touchpad, but I want to install CM9. I can only find the links for vanilla android and not ice cream. I then found something called nightly builds of the CM9. I was wondering, is there like an official ice cream sandwich ready for the touchpad or are there only nightly builds so far?


It's not really "official," but the release candidate for CM9 was just released.


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombzaway*
> 
> Thanks!
> Do you have to install vanilla first and then update it to cm9 or can I go straight into cm9?


Install the latest nightly first then install GoManager and update from there.

http://get.cm/?device=tenderloin

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.s0up.goomanager&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDMsImNvbS5zMHVwLmdvb21hbmFnZXIiXQ..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OA0S275XO3U&feature=g-user-u


----------



## jameskelsey

Things have been kind of quiet,just bug fixes lately. jcsullins put out a jellybean preview but it's really buggy and no audio. Dalingrin is back full time on the TP so expect good things from him.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameskelsey*
> 
> Things have been kind of quiet,just bug fixes lately. jcsullins put out a jellybean preview but it's really buggy and no audio. Dalingrin is back full time on the TP so expect good things from him.


Yezzir! If dalingrin puts in as much effort as he previously has or as much as jcsullins has dedicated, we could see big changes come about quickly.


----------



## Infinitegrim

I still have Android 4.0.3 installed and CM9 alpha. I havent payed attention for nearly 6-8 months, but now that I'm using my touchpad again for school I was wondering if there is any recent more stable builds?

Everything runs smoothly except downloading files doesnt work all the time and connecting to WIFI can be a pain sometimes because I will have to forget the network,. turn off wireless, turn it back on, and then re enter the custom settigns to get on the school network which is annoying.


----------



## jameskelsey

I would install the latest nightly with Goo Manager.
Watch the video on the goo manager play store page
.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.s0up.goomanager&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDMsImNvbS5zMHVwLmdvb21hbmFnZXIiXQ..

Good thread to keep track of things and get help with problems.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/


----------



## tanishqdubey

Does anyone have problems with the screen not responding or the left side of the screen (the one by the speakers) not being flush with the body?


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanishqdubey*
> 
> Does anyone have problems with the screen not responding or the left side of the screen (the one by the speakers) not being flush with the body?


Probably a majority of TouchPads have an issue with the screen not being flush, so I wouldn't worry about that. The lack of screen responsiveness, however, could be a major problem. Have you tried both android and webOS? If yes, then there's a good chance your digitizer is shot (my first TP had a digitizer that went wonky after a few months near the camera and only made zig-zag patterns). If you're still within the warranty period, I'd get on that ASAP.


----------



## tanishqdubey

Thanks for the info, I was suspicious of the digitizer, but now my fears are confirmed, time to give HP a call.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanishqdubey*
> 
> Thanks for the info, I was suspicious of the digitizer, but now my fears are confirmed, time to give HP a call.


More than likely if you're still under warranty they'll swap out the digitizer if that is indeed the problem (they did that with mine) . If you do get a warranty repair processed, make sure the rep. On the phone knows EXACTLY what the issue is and that you include a typed up description of exactly what the problem is in the shipping box. HP, both in my experience and in other that have posted online, are notorious for returning TPs that haven't been repaired. Good luck!


----------



## Aregvan

Hello!

I have CM9 on my touchpad and if I don't turn it on for few days, that battery drains a lot.



I have not turned the device on for 48 or so hours and it went down that much, and what's with the gap?


----------



## Infinite Jest

Can anyone recommend a folio case? I have the official case, but it's getting a bit ragged and I resent the fact that the cover flap has no fastener.


----------



## Wavefunction

I've heard pretty good things about this Acase but I don't have one myself so I can't verify it. And I thought I remembered reading at one point that any 1st gen iPad case would fit the Touchpad, but don't take my word for it.


----------



## profit8652

After many monthly of fiddling with this flipping touchpad .SUCCESS!!!!!!...... I currently have CM10 unofficial running. Buttery smooth. I got the WiFi tether to work with my galaxy s that is also running CM10. wicked combo if you ask me. Now the icing the best of all with es file manager and splash top I am able to remotely connect to my networks from anywhere. Is there anything that this device can't do besides Bluetooth internet connectivity?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wavefunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *profit8652*
> 
> After many monthly of fiddling with this flipping touchpad .SUCCESS!!!!!!...... I currently have CM10 unofficial running. Buttery smooth. I got the WiFi tether to work with my galaxy s that is also running CM10. wicked combo if you ask me. Now the icing the best of all with es file manager and splash top I am able to remotely connect to my networks from anywhere. Is there anything that this device can't do besides Bluetooth internet connectivity?
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


What build of CM10 for Touchpad are you using? The only one I'm aware of is a build from early August with broken audio and video acceleration.


----------



## Infinite Jest

My new/improved year-old, ghetto-rigged TouchPad custom fit folio case!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












I also ordered this case today as I'm finding I need something that doesn't use the part of the case that rests of the screen to interface with I place it on and a case that can provide more viewing angles.


----------



## tanishqdubey

I wanted to update my question a while ago about my touchpad screen not working, I called HP (worth what they charge you, since the monkeys on live chat don't understand anything) and they fixed my touchpad with a new screen.









Also, is there a official touchpad owners club? Would be a great idea for a sig...


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanishqdubey*
> 
> I wanted to update my question a while ago about my touchpad screen not working, I called HP (worth what they charge you, since the monkeys on live chat don't understand anything) and they fixed my touchpad with a new screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is there a official touchpad owners club? Would be a great idea for a sig...


Sweet! Did they charge you for the screen replacement?


----------



## tanishqdubey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Sweet! Did they charge you for the screen replacement?


No, the screen was under warranty ( although I do remember dropping my tablet at some point...







) so I only had to pay for the call i made to HP, and I well aware of the charges there.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanishqdubey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Sweet! Did they charge you for the screen replacement?
> 
> 
> 
> No, the screen was under warranty ( although I do remember dropping my tablet at some point...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so I only had to pay for the call i made to HP, and I well aware of the charges there.
Click to expand...

I don't understand why they'd charge you for a warranty call.


----------



## tanishqdubey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I don't understand why they'd charge you for a warranty call.


I guess it's because WebOs is shutting down now, so it costs more to keep actual people there for support.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Posted this on XDA:

I picked up this case ( http://www.ebay.com/itm/Poetic-Stand-Leather-Case-Angle-Adjustable-HP-TouchPad-/280737583400?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D2202637680385578030%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D280737583400%26) a few days ago to replace an ailing official case and have been pleased with the function compared to the custom fit folio, but far from pleased with the material quality. The thin layer of polyurethane on the clasp as well as the clips the hold the TP in is starting to nick and wear off, after only two days of use. I've contacted the manufactures see if there's anything they recommend, but I'd rather not return it if the same thing is going to happen to the new one. Do you guys know of anything I can apply to these affected parts that would be able to seal and protect them?


----------



## darkRyu

Hey guys. I have a few questions that need answer.... My touchpad is on cm7 right now. What is the latest and moststable CM. Because in cm7 the wifi is not very good in sense of reconnecting itself after hibernation. And how do i go on about upgrading to the latest cm from cm7. And will i lose all of my data on cm7 if i upgrade? thanks


----------



## Wavefunction

I'm not running CM on my Touchpad but people have said the latest versions of CM9 are really good for it. You can find the latest builds for it here:
http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?type=nightly&device=tenderloin
Looks like there was a new nightly a few days ago.

Since you will be upgrading to a new version of android (2.3.7 or whatever CM7 was -> 4.0.4 for CM9), you will need to do the "wipe data/factory reset" option in CWM. This will erase all your apps and stuff like that, but it won't format /sdcard so any files you manually transferred to your Touchpad, etc should still be there. You will need to reinstall all your apps however. If you need to keep your app data, use something like Titanium Backup before you flash the new ROM to save your app data. You should also make a nandroid backup in CWM before you wipe data. That way, if you have any problems after you flash, just go back to CWM and flash the nandroid backup to get back to your system before it messed up.

The general procedure should look something like this: (note, it's been a while since I've upgraded android versions on my Touchpad so you should probably verifiy this before trying it)
reboot to recovery
make a nandroid backup
wipe data/factory reset
flash CM9 image
flash GApps
reboot


----------



## jameskelsey

Camera,that's right I said camera.Not fully functional and or pretty but it's a start.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34482-unofficial-cm9-with-working-camera/


----------



## Wavefunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameskelsey*
> 
> Camera,that's right I said camera.Not fully functional and or pretty but it's a start.
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34482-unofficial-cm9-with-working-camera/


Holy crap. That's a huge milestone for the Android version of Touchpad. Awesome.


----------



## DarK_MischieF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkRyu*
> 
> Hey guys. I have a few questions that need answer.... My touchpad is on cm7 right now. What is the latest and moststable CM. Because in cm7 the wifi is not very good in sense of reconnecting itself after hibernation. And how do i go on about upgrading to the latest cm from cm7. And will i lose all of my data on cm7 if i upgrade? thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wavefunction*
> 
> I'm not running CM on my Touchpad but people have said the latest versions of CM9 are really good for it. You can find the latest builds for it here:
> http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?type=nightly&device=tenderloin
> Looks like there was a new nightly a few days ago.
> Since you will be upgrading to a new version of android (2.3.7 or whatever CM7 was -> 4.0.4 for CM9), you will need to do the "wipe data/factory reset" option in CWM. This will erase all your apps and stuff like that, but it won't format /sdcard so any files you manually transferred to your Touchpad, etc should still be there. You will need to reinstall all your apps however. If you need to keep your app data, use something like Titanium Backup before you flash the new ROM to save your app data. You should also make a nandroid backup in CWM before you wipe data. That way, if you have any problems after you flash, just go back to CWM and flash the nandroid backup to get back to your system before it messed up.
> The general procedure should look something like this: (note, it's been a while since I've upgraded android versions on my Touchpad so you should probably verifiy this before trying it)
> reboot to recovery
> make a nandroid backup
> wipe data/factory reset
> flash CM9 image
> flash GApps
> reboot


This exactly. Get CM9- it is absolutely phenomenal. I was a big fan of WebOS and was disappointed with CM7 / 9 when they were initially released. A few months of nightlies later and I am a believer- I even sold my iPad 3 once I realized how capable my chubby Touchpad was. Extremely excited for CM10 (Jelly Bean), but I am extremely grateful for CM9 already.

As of now CM9 nightlies have stopped as more devs transition work for CM10, there seems to be a release every week now- until major bugs are squashed. Get a Nightly, don't be one of those people who use Alpha 2 because it has a "more official" sounding name: you're missing out on a whole lot.


----------



## cyanmcleod

well one of my touchpads is messing up. it has the battery with a question mark issue and i have been trying to fix it for over a week now. seems nobody has a 100% answer for what causes it or how to fix it so if someone has one with a busted screen and wants to sell it on the cheap or buy mine for parts send me a PM or better yet if you know how to fix mine please let me know.


----------



## nizda

Actually people are having much better results going from cm7 to cm9 by uninstalling cm and doing a fresh install with acmeinstaller3. Check on rootzwiki for detailed instructions and cm9 is still working perfectly for me, I haven't tried the alpha cam version yet.

Sent from my tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DarK_MischieF

Came across a study of different chargers: I think everyone will be pleased to see how well the HP Touchpad's charger did.
http://www.arcfn.com/2012/10/a-dozen-usb-chargers-in-lab-apple-is.html


----------



## Wavefunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarK_MischieF*
> 
> Came across a study of different chargers: I think everyone will be pleased to see how well the HP Touchpad's charger did.
> http://www.arcfn.com/2012/10/a-dozen-usb-chargers-in-lab-apple-is.html


Awesome. I'm glad I bought an extra one when HP had them on clearance for $5. I use it to charge my GNex.

On an unrelated note, I really really want a 32 gb Nexus 10 but I just can't justify that price because my TouchPad is completely capable in every way I need it to be and it was only $150.


----------



## Infinite Jest

If anyone needs a decent quality sleeve for your TP at a very, very low price, check out my post here (quoting myself from another thread):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> If anyone's looking for a cheap, well constructed tablet sleeve buy this one right now (Ben's Outlet link)! I've been using one for my TouchPad since last year and it has outlasted two folio style cases I also used in that time period. I bought them when there was a 2 for $3.00 deal, so I'm using the left over one I had in storage for my newly acquired iPad and it still hasn't lost its charm. I can't believe these things have been dumped so cheaply; they have very good build quality and look fairly professional (minus the Verizon branding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). They have a magnetic flap and a small (emphasis on small) velcro-sealed pouch on the front. I'm fairly certain the leather portion of the sleeve is bonded leather rather than straight PU as it's hasn't worn or torn like the PU 'leather' Poetic case I bought. has
> Ben's Outlet is reputable as well (it's owned by the same company as 1SaleADay); I have bought from them before and their customer support has been excellent. Anyway, apparently they're trying to liquidate stock of these so they're a buck apiece (down from $2.99) with free shipping.
> (The one on the left has been used for nearly a year and the one on the right just came out of the shipping bag.)
> 
> (logo isn't very visible)
> 
> EDIT: Crap, they went OOS like 2 minutes after I posted this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT #2: Back in stock (5% stock)! I bought an extra one.


----------



## kckyle

so i just start looking around the wet for installing android on touchpad, can anyone bring me up to speed? where do i go to get the files? everywhere i click i see developer's talk


----------



## soth7676

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> so i just start looking around the wet for installing android on touchpad, can anyone bring me up to speed? where do i go to get the files? everywhere i click i see developer's talk


This here is a good guide on how to do so...just need to update a few of the those files to download the latest mods...

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/install-android-ice-cream-sandwich-hp-touchpad-minutes/

more modern files are....

cm-9-20121118-NIGHTLY-tenderloin

gapps-ics-20120429-signed

update-cwm_tenderloin-1012

I would use ACMEInstaller3 instead of 2....


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> so i just start looking around the wet for installing android on touchpad, can anyone bring me up to speed? where do i go to get the files? everywhere i click i see developer's talk


Here you go.

http://rootzwiki.com/forum/232-hp-touchpad-android-development/


----------



## KarmaKiller

So I recently upgraded to the newest stable release of Cyanogen Mod, and for some reason now my google play store will no longer work. Anyone ever have an issue like this? Is there an easy fix?
Also my TP has still been going strong, with no issues what so ever. Battery life is just as good as it was when we first got it, and it's used daily still. (g/f reads on it before bed every night, and it's our remote for XBMC, which is how we watch all our TV)


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> So I recently upgraded to the newest stable release of Cyanogen Mod, and for some reason now my google play store will no longer work. Anyone ever have an issue like this? Is there an easy fix?
> Also my TP has still been going strong, with no issues what so ever. Battery life is just as good as it was when we first got it, and it's used daily still. (g/f reads on it before bed every night, and it's our remote for XBMC, which is how we watch all our TV)


You may need to update gapps.

http://goo.im/gapps


----------



## KarmaKiller

So I just updated Gapps and it's still doing the same thing. When I go to open it, it shows for a split second, then closes without any error reports...


----------



## Wavefunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> So I just updated Gapps and it's still doing the same thing. When I go to open it, it shows for a split second, then closes without any error reports...


You used the 04/29 GApps for CM9, correct?


----------



## Plan9

I'm still using a cyanogenmod nightly from around this time last year. I keep meaning to upgrade but just haven't found the time (plus the thing runs really smoothly as it is)


----------



## downlinx

TouchPad Camera Patch comfirmed working
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34482-unofficial-cm9-with-working-camera/
CM9 Nightly camera patch
Must install cm-9-20121111-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.zip, which is the newest on Gapps


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> TouchPad Camera Patch comfirmed working
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34482-unofficial-cm9-with-working-camera/
> CM9 Nightly camera patch
> Must install cm-9-20121111-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.zip, which is the newest on Gapps


Thanks, I'll probably give this a try soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wavefunction*
> 
> You used the 04/29 GApps for CM9, correct?


Thanks for the help so far, and yeah, I believe that's the one I'm using.


----------



## jameskelsey

Haven't had time to play with mine in a while.There's a CM 10 preview that I'm wanting to try, but I have no extra time.If you want to try it here's the link. I would do some research on it first,I know you need to use acmeinstaller 3 because CM 10 requires more space.

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/preview

Here's a CM 10 thread.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-how-to-install-jcsullins-cyanogenmod10-preview-4-with-sound-updated-11162012/


----------



## Wavefunction

What rom were you using before flashing to the latest CM9? How did you do the upgrade (ie, did you wipe/factory reset, flash CM9, flash Gapps)? IIRC I've had this bug before when I didn't do a full wipe/factory reset when switching roms.

Also there's a Gapps fixer zip somewhere around that is supposed to help if you have problems with any google apps. I'll look for it.

Edit:
Check here for the GApps fixer. Under the section "Known issues" there's a paragraph that says "For Gapps issues flash this" and it has a link to the gapps fixer on someone's box account. Reflash the 04/29 gapps, then flash that and see what that does.

Edit2:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameskelsey*
> 
> Haven't had time to play with mine in a while.There's a CM 10 preview that I'm wanting to try, but I have no extra time.If you want to try it here's the link. I would do some research on it first,I know you need to use acmeinstaller 3 because CM 10 requires more space.
> http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/preview
> There's been 2 new CM 10 versions since this video.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3q1SgcdZUMk&feature=g-user


I'm currently using the CM10 preview 4, flashed using the ACMEInstaller3 method. At first I had problems with lots of force closes, but I realized I forgot to wipe data/factory reset, so I did that and reflashed it and everything's pretty smooth. Haven't noticed any problems yet.


----------



## jameskelsey

I guess the TP has lost it's appeal since it's been almost 6 months with no posts. I'm still quite happy with using mine with the latest CM 10.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameskelsey*
> 
> I guess the TP has lost it's appeal since it's been almost 6 months with no posts. I'm still quite happy with using mine with the latest CM 10.


Still using mine with CM9 and besides the cracks by the speakers it works fine.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Still using mine with CM9 and besides the cracks by the speakers it works fine.


Maybe it was because I was using CM9 alpha 2 before but CM10 really made a significant performance improvement on my TouchPad. Alas, it doesn't get used much now. The TouchPad really was just a way for me to play with Android (at the $100~150 price point, I was confident an Android port would be made for it). I recently got a China tab with 9.7" 2048*1536 display and microSD slot so nowadays, that's what I use instead of the TouchPad.


----------



## Crazy9000

Still using mine. Stock OS has the best kindle app of any platform, and that's mostly what I use it for.


----------



## Infinite Jest

I'm ashamed to admit it, but I picked up a used iPad 3 thanks to a killer deal on Craigslist about 6 months ago. This is some nice hardware, but I definitely miss tinkering with the TP and how open the software was.


----------



## Shane1244

Same, I got a cheap iPad mini. Love it actually.


----------



## Wavefunction

I got a Nexus 10 over the holidays and gave my TP to a family member so I don't have mine anymore. However, I don't miss waiting for things to get fixed (waited months and months to get a working camera on it), and the Nexus 10's screen absolutely blows the Touchpad's out of the water, but it was a good little tablet for the year that I had it.


----------



## Plan9

I still love mine. Never felt the need to upgrade


----------



## 1keith1

Wow so long without posts? Come on this tablet is great! I don't have much need for a tablet but this does everything I need it to with android installed.


----------



## Wavefunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1keith1*
> 
> Wow so long without posts? Come on this tablet is great! I don't have much need for a tablet but this does everything I need it to with android installed.


It's a hilariously outdated tablet (and has been for some time) that has to have android hacked onto it. No surprise really, especially when you can get a 2013 Nexus 7 which absolutely blows it out of the water for a little over $200.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wavefunction*
> 
> It's a hilariously outdated tablet (and has been for some time) that has to have android hacked onto it. No surprise really, especially when you can get a 2013 Nexus 7 which absolutely blows it out of the water for a little over $200.


I would disagree, I still use mine and never plan on installing android. I would not trade it for a Nexus 7.

There just isn't anything new with the tablet, so not much reason to discuss it.


----------



## Wavefunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wavefunction*
> 
> It's a hilariously outdated tablet (and has been for some time) that has to have android hacked onto it. No surprise really, especially when you can get a 2013 Nexus 7 which absolutely blows it out of the water for a little over $200.
> 
> 
> 
> I would disagree, I still use mine and never plan on installing android. I would not trade it for a Nexus 7.
> 
> There just isn't anything new with the tablet, so not much reason to discuss it.
Click to expand...

So you still use WebOS on your Touchpad? Can I ask what you do with your tablet?

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## navit

I still use webos....
My tablet is nothing more than a bathroom web browser.
For that purpose it works just fine.


----------



## Crazy9000

Web browser, and the webos kindle app is the best one on any platform for some reason I will never understand.


----------



## cyanmcleod

i just sold mine last week to my mom, my step son and wife still use the ones they got 2 years ago daily. i see nothing wrong with it but i needed windows for some things at work so i finally switched to a newer tablet.


----------



## soth7676

I have two of them in the house. My original one and one i picked up on ebay for 100. I let the my son play his angry birds and watch netflix on it. This way he is not using my nexus 7 LTE. Hell I have a hodgepodge of tablets in my home. Two touchpads with cm10 installed on them, a kindle fire hd 7', nook hd+ and my nexus 7. This way every one has their own tablet and no one is fighting over it. Oh also have a old nook color I only used as a ereader, but nexus 7 took over for that.


----------

